#ubuntu-community-team 2011-04-18
<doctormo> jussi: Where?
<paultag> Howdy, world
<pleia2> g'day paultag
<paultag> pleia2: howdy doodie?
<pleia2> good good
<paultag> pleia2: sweet :)
<paultag> pleia2: just taught one of the IT guys at the clinic how to do some cool stuff with ubuntu repos
<paultag> pleia2: they have tablets to fill out information when you sit down (and sign paperwork and stuff), and they all run Ubuntu
<pleia2> paultag: nice!
<paultag> :)
<jono> oi oi, folks
<jono> I have a meme I want to kickstart - http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/04/18/help-me-be-better-meme/
<jono> encourage you all to join in :-)
<duanedesign> hello jono
<duanedesign> jono: get your contacts working?
<jono> duanedesign, nope, still an issue
<jono> I reopened the bug
<duanedesign> :(
<duanedesign> jono: liked your blog post. I left a comment.
<duanedesign> .5
<jono> thanks duanedesign :-)
<AlanBell> morning all
<nigelb> hello AlanBell
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> hi dholbach
<nigelb> dholbach: Good WE? :)
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<dholbach> yes, it was great - how was yours?
<nigelb> dholbach: It was awesome, good time with friends :-)
<dholbach> nice
<kim0> morning everyone
<dholbach> hey kim0
<kim0> dholbach: hey man :)
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach
<dpm> good morning all
<dpm> hey kim0
<kim0> dpm: hey o/
<duanedesign> morning all
<popey> morning
<popey> hey duanedesign have you done any screencasts on unity yet?
<nigelb> hey dpm,kim0 :)
<nigelb> and hola popey and duanedesign
<kim0> hey
<popey> duanedesign: see bug 763579
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 763579 in unity "Panel drop shadow causes issues for screencasting apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/763579
<popey> the way the drop shadow is done seems a bit odd
<AlanBell> it would be better not to have it imho
<AlanBell> looks silly on the expo zoom out
<popey> it would be better not to have the shadow round windows too
<AlanBell> I like that
<popey> snap two windows to either side of the screen
<popey> the shadow from one goes over the other
<popey> it looks stupid
<AlanBell> yeah, interesting effect
<AlanBell> shows which one has focus
<AlanBell> and looks a bit stupid
<nigelb> HEH
<JanC> popey: that's more an issue of how multiple desktops are implemented IMO
<popey> eh?
<popey> its nothing to do with multiple desktops
<AlanBell> indeed
<JanC> oh, real screens?
<popey> that bug is related to running recordmydesktop on a machine with one active screen/desktop
<AlanBell> the shadow problem is because the top bar is drawn with nux, but the shadow of the top bar is not drawn with nux
<popey> the shadow seems to be just a png overlaid on top afterwards
<popey> which seems very odd
<JanC> I meant the shadow on windows that are snapped to the border
<popey> oh
<popey> still not a multi-screen issue :)
<popey> one screen, two windows snapped to left and right
<popey> the shadow from the active window bleeds over the top of the other windows
<popey> which i think is wrong when you have deliberately snapped windows like that
<JanC> it also draws shadows on the next virtual screen it seems, that's what I meant ;)
<popey> eww
<popey> nice
<AlanBell> fail!
<popey> aren't drop shadows a bit web 2.0
<popey> i.e. old
<AlanBell> a bit OS X
<popey> does OSX do them?
<popey> never noticed
<AlanBell> it does huge shadows
<JanC> drop shadows are nice to set things apart
 * popey looks for screenshots of this
<AlanBell> 40px for the active window in osX apparently
 * AlanBell wonders what it could possibly be set to in unity . . .
<popey> A miiiiilllion pixels
 * AlanBell crashes compiz
<AlanBell> I wonder if it will be possible to use ccsm to actually change anything without a reboot by release time
<JanC> reboot?
<AlanBell> well a hard compiz crash
<JanC> ah, I thought a real reboot... ☺
<JanC> AlanBell: at least when it crashes all the leaked memory is gone too  ;)
<AlanBell> well to all intents and purposes, if compiz crashes it is reboot time
<jussi> shadows are so last year :P
<AlanBell> yes I can go to a console or ssh in, change display settings and restart it and log in again, or just reboot
<JanC> I'm almost permanently logged in on tty1 on natty  ;)
<JanC> although, I haven't needed it for some time now
<JanC> also, why change display settings?
<AlanBell> because i want to simulate deuteranopia for example
<Pendulum> AlanBell: you can use the lay-man's terms. even I had to look that one up :P
<AlanBell> colour filters
<JanC> and why log in again?
<AlanBell> so I want to see what my application looks like to colour blind people for example
<popey> as bad as it does for people without colour blindness I guess :D
<AlanBell> true, compiz restarts don't log you out
<JanC> shouldn't that just work when you (re)start compiz/unity?
<AlanBell> cheeky popey
<AlanBell> not the point, using ccsm shouldn't be a recipe for instacrash
<JanC> but I agree that needing a console is not exactly a solution for most people  :-(
<JanC> at least the alt+tab crashes seem to be gone
<duanedesign> popey: hello
<duanedesign> popey: i was about to move a couple that jorge did to the screencast site.
<popey> duanedesign: they flicker horribly
<duanedesign> hmm
<popey> in the last week I've tried gtk-recordmydesktop, recordmydesktop, and ffmpeg, they all result in corrupt, rubbish looking video
<popey> i even went so far as to buy a hardware capture device, a VGA2USB LR, which can capture directly from the VGA port to another computer
<popey> this kinda works
<duanedesign> popey: have you tried my script :)
<popey> but I need to tune compiz to get the best out of it
<popey> gimmie a link?
<duanedesign> well, it uses ffmpeg so....
<popey> here's my ffmpeg line....
<duanedesign> It is what I hazve to use because recordmydesktop was not making very nice screencasts
<popey> ffmpeg -f alsa -r 16000 -i hw:1,0 -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1280x720 -i :0.0 -vcodec huffyuv -sameq ~/Videos/`date +%y%m%d%H%M%S`-screencast.avi
<popey> i ssh in from another machine, and do "export DISPLAY=:0.0" then run that script
<popey> so you dont see any script running on the machine you're recording
<duanedesign> popey: http://okiebuntu.homelinux.com/blog/?p=175
<popey> I left it running for about an hour
<popey> whilst I watched a youtube video
<duanedesign> popey: that is a neat trick. I always just edit out the script showing at the end
<duanedesign> i have it delay at the beginning long enough for me to switch workspaces
<popey> yeah, i dont like editing :)
<popey> switching workspaces wont help you in unity
<popey> you'll still have a terminal open on the launcher
<popey> your script looks similar to my one liner but you record to mpeg2 and not huffyuv
<popey> i cant see much difference
<popey> anyway the issue is more the overhead compiz places on the machine IMO
 * duanedesign nods
<duanedesign> i was getting bad screen 'tearing' and the audio would not line up
<popey> will certainly try your script tonight
<popey> thanks
<popey> my goal is to make short videos that require no editing at all
<popey> (I hate editing, and want to just upload a video when its recorded)
<duanedesign> popey: let me know what you think, or if you make any changes. Their is a lot that is commented out. Some stuff other people wanted in the script.
<duanedesign> most the stuff commented out is converting to different formats
<popey> i just called my wife to switch on my desktop and ran the script remotely via ssh :D
<duanedesign> :)
<dholbach> popey, Technoviking, is https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-membership-boards being used?
<dholbach> can we tick that off our list?
<dholbach> it's a public list
<dholbach> nevermind, keeping it on the TODO
<popey> dholbach: nope
<nhandler> dholbach: I'd check if everyone is actually subscribed to it. I only found out about it when it got mentioned in the last discussion we had
<popey> duanedesign: tip, add the url to your blog post to your screencast script :)
<popey> duanedesign: minor patch for you....
<popey> baseName="`date +%Y%m%d`-`date +%H%M%S`-screencast" # default base filename for capture
<popey> so you dont accidentially overwrite anything :)
<popey> 20110418-125448-screencast.mpeg
<popey> :)
<kim0> Daviey: hey, I'm mirroring your server bugs post to a blog entry, sounds good ?
<duanedesign> popey: thank you!
<Daviey> kim0, feel free :)  thanks
<akgraner> duanedesign, howdy - so I posted a couple short screen casts to FB...I'm getting there :-)  but they aren't nearly as good as popey's or relaxed as much as jcastro's, but I am having fun..
<popey> akgraner: at least your machine can record them! :D
<popey> akgraner: I'm gonna try duanedesign's script tonight
<akgraner> popey, :-)
<akgraner> oh yeah he does have a handy dandy script...maybe I should try that as well
<akgraner> popey, let's hope my new machine will be as screencast friendly
<akgraner> my dell has finally lost it's mind and just rebots on my 5 times a day
<akgraner> (I think it's still overheating but the little gizmo I used to use doesn't work or has been deprecated or something in natty..and I haven't installed anything new yet so I can see...:-/
<akgraner> s/rebots/reboots even
 * jussi recently got a new work machine - its very nice :)
<jussi> http://www.trustedreviews.com/HP-ProBook-5320m_Laptop_review
<popey> wheeee
<popey> work just asked me to work from home from 4pm till midnight, on call
<popey> this means I get to go home now and play with screencasting
<popey> \o/
<kim0> jussi: "Mediocre image quality" is a feature ?!
<jussi> kim0: ?
<kim0> on that link
<kim0> first feature
<jussi> oh lol
<kim0> weirdo
<jussi> no - I guess its referring to the 1366x768 panel
<jussi> I wish it was a little better, but I mostly use it in the office with my 1920x1080 screen...
<nigelb> jussi: darn, you're on irc.mozilla.org too :p
<jussi> Im _everywhere_ :P :P
<Pendulum> nigelb: trying to find places you can ascii? :P
<nigelb> Pendulum: haha, good point :p
<jussi> /aq Pendulum
<jussi> :P
<nigelb> Pendulum: but there is that channel jussi has... :p
<nigelb> bah, I crossed another significant milestone
<jussi> I swear I should setup #ubuntu-ascii and banforward popey and dholbach there :P :P
<nigelb> I now need to zoom out of terminal twice to see all my tabs on irc
<jussi> nigelb: you went "over the hill"?
<nigelb> jussi: ok, I'm safe then :p
<nigelb> jussi: haha
 * popey figlet Hugs 4 Jussi
<popey> :D
<jussi> haha
 * popey took a lot of power to resist that
<nigelb> heh
<jussi> oooh... todays xkcd is awesome :D
<popey> checked duanedesign and i get the same issue, the stupid drop shadow at the top of the screen
<jono> kim0, about ready?
<kim0> jono: yeah
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<popey> duanedesign: http://popey.com/~alan/screencasts/20110418-160020-screencast.avi
<popey> its not your script, nothing seems to be able to video unity properly
<popey> be interested to know how akgraner does it
<popey> (chances are I suspect akgraner doesn't have an nvidia card)
<AlanBell> run it in virtualbox, video from the outside
<AlanBell> I was going to suggest the compiz video recording plugin, but that won't see unity
<popey> ugh@vbox
<popey> i was trying to get away from that
<popey> what's the best way to run unity in vbox these days?
<AlanBell> yeah, sorry, only suggestion I can think of that will actually work
<jcastro> I read something about needing beta guest extensions or something like that
<popey> happy to try it
<AlanBell> install natty, then in natty install virtualbox-ose-guest-x11
<popey> all 3d works?
<AlanBell> do not screw about with any other kind of guest additions on the host
<AlanBell> yes, all 3d works
<AlanBell> all you have to do is install that package inside the guest
<popey> what iso would you install from?
<AlanBell> desktop amd64
<popey> and which vbox?
<popey> yeah, beta 1, 2, daily?
<AlanBell> daily, but any would work
<popey> and you use vbox from the repo?
<popey> i have vbox 4 from 3rd party repo here
<AlanBell> I am using the 3rd party one
<AlanBell> it doesn't matter that it isn't ose
<AlanBell> it is still the same graphics driver that needs loading in the guest
<popey> thanks
<AlanBell> and the "install guest additions" thing in the virtualbox user interface won't have the drivers for natty
<popey> tick the box for 'enable 3d acceleration' ?
<popey> for the vm
<AlanBell> but as they are packaged up and in the natty repos the guest can get to them
<AlanBell> yeah tick that
<popey> any other twiddles?
<AlanBell> nope
<popey> gave it 4GB RAM and 128MB video ram
<AlanBell> plenty
 * popey wonders if the rdp server might be an optoion
<popey> or an option
<AlanBell> that should work
<popey> will play with that later
<AlanBell> unless it is broken for 3d in general
<AlanBell> but it should see unity as well as it would see any 3d guest operating system
 * popey hugs Virgin cable for 2.3MB/s download during the day
<AlanBell> would be nice if Ubuntu detected it was running in virtualbox and grabbed that package on installation
<popey> uhm
<popey> VERR_VMX_MSR_LOCKED_OR_DISABLED
<popey> thats nice
<AlanBell> oh, you don't have vmx?
<popey> i jolly well do
<popey> too much ram
<popey> wound that down a bit and its okay
<popey> uh
<popey> now its complaining that i dont have an x86-64 cpu
<AlanBell> did you select ubuntu (64 bit)
<AlanBell> as the os type
<popey> ah, no
<popey> didnt spot that, thanks
<popey> uh
<popey> now its moaning that I dont have vmx
<popey> yet I do
<popey> "your vt-x/amd-v hardware acceleration has been enabled, but is not operational. Your 64-bit guest will fail to detect a 64-bit CPU and will not be able to boot"
<popey> nothing in my bios to set/unset that
<akgraner> popey, nope I have an intel card...
<mhall119> akgraner: are you guys going through JFK to Budapest?
<popey> AlanBell: you running 2.6.38 generic?
<AlanBell> 2.6.35-28-generic
<AlanBell> on the host
<AlanBell> 32 bit as well
<AlanBell> Linux maverick 2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:00:26 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<popey> i had to rmmod the kvm and kvm_intel modules
<popey> but I have never had vbox complain about not being able to set vmx before on this box
<AlanBell> ah
<popey> and kvm works
<popey> still no worky
<AlanBell> and we haven't got to the Natty bit yet :-/
<popey> my box is on natty
<popey> host that is
<AlanBell> oh, right
<popey> its times like this I want to format all my disks and go and live in the woods
 * popey reboots into maverick to see if that helps
<AlanBell> this should "just work"
<popey> ok, i can 'continue' in vbox, but it thinks i have no vmx
<popey> gah
<popey> and back to the 'its not 64-bit' issue
<AlanBell> or, use 32bit in the guest
<popey> yeah
<popey> somtimes this tinkering is fun, sometimes it just feels like a massive waste of time
<popey> oh jeez
<popey> booting into maverick I get nothing on the screen
<popey> need an xorg.conf becuase the nvidia driver doesnt like my displays
<AlanBell> you are in a maze of twisty passages, there are exits to the north and east
<popey> \o/ copied xorg.conf from natty partition
<popey> golly, this is nice and fast
<popey> </troll>
<AlanBell> you have just been eaten by a gru
<popey> wow, i had forgotten how fast 10.10 is :(
<popey> oh, my bad, this is 10.04 :)
<popey> Interestingly that what i typed 'natty' as the description of the VM, Vbox 'knew' this was Ubuntu :)
<popey> bah
<popey> still says its not capable of 64-boit
<popey> *bit
<popey> http://pastebin.com/Xyf39w6K
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595564/
 * popey gets the 32-bit iso
<popey> might be better running this in 10.04 anyway, less overhead from unity/compiz/nu
<AlanBell> yup
 * popey switches on ffm and revels in the fact that it actually still works in 10.04
<AlanBell> so focus follows mouse means that you don't have to click in windows to give them focus?
<AlanBell> which means you can't type in one window mouse over another and scroll with the mouse wheel without moving back again?
<akgraner> Jfo, Jono, jcastro et all - Here's the links to the ChipIn Page for Van Hoof  - http://akgraner.com/?p=917
<AlanBell> and if your mouse drifts out of the window you are typing in your keystrokes go somewhere else?
<jcastro> akgraner: ta!
<jono> akgraner, oh my god, I didn't know that happened
<akgraner> yep...ac unity crashed in on them during the tornado
<popey> AlanBell: yes, but!
<popey> AlanBell: you may notice that even with FFM _off_ you can still scroll a window without clicking it
<AlanBell> yes, I do
<akgraner> jono He just called us a few mins ago..the are very shook up..but safe and are staying with his parents atm
<AlanBell> and I can still type in the first one
<popey> which is even more infuriating because those of us who use ffm will do that then expect that typing will result in stuff in that window
<JFo> akgraner, already posted about it :)
<popey> yes, which is duff
<popey> i386 installing btw
<akgraner> JFo,  thanks!
<jcastro> akgraner: sent, thanks!
<JFo> akgraner, :)
<JFo> akgraner, was it a total loss or do they know yet?
<AlanBell> I quite often type in one window and scroll up and down a web page or pdf manual with the mouse
<popey> which is half-arsed ffm
<AlanBell> or a happy medium ymmv
<AlanBell> I can even scroll different windows in a virtualbox vm with the text focus staying in a window in the host
<maco> wow
<maco> popey: if you use alt+tab and are using focus follows mouse (not focus under mouse), then its not bad...
<Pendulum> akgraner: oh no :(
<AlanBell> has that chipin page been tweeted akgraner?
<maco> though iirc, gnome has no distinction between focus follows mouse, focus under mouse, and focus strictly under mouse
<akgraner> AlanBell, not yet..doing that now...
<popey> the whole point of ffm maco is that you _don't_ use alt-tab
<popey> or click on windows, at all
<popey> you just put the mouse over the one you want to use and use it
<AlanBell> I will have to code up some retweet functionality in circleoffriends
<maco> popey: if the window you're currently on is maximised, you kinda have to use alt+tab...
<maco> i mean, how do you get your mouse over a completely hidden window?
<maco> i use a combination of ffm & alt+tab
<popey> i dont have maximised windows
<maco> oh, see, i maximise most windows
<popey> well, i do, but its full screen on its own display
<jono> akgraner, I will get the word out about the ChipIn page
<maco> except umm..irc
<maco> and if i had an im client open regularly, that wouldnt be maxed either
<JFo> akgraner, just talked to krafty, he is fine as well, his roof is leaking a little, but other than that...
<JFo> he said the whole building had been evacuated
<JFo> I assume they will do a structural integrity check
<maco> though, if i use a tiling window manager, then its definitely ffm. though xmonad has the possibility of moving keyboard-focus and mouse-focus independently
<maco> can scroll the mouse on one window while typing in another because the focuses aren't tied together
<akgraner> done twitted and dented
<akgraner> JFo, yep that's what we heard...:-)
<popey> hmm, the wording on the fallback screen still needs work
<JFo> akgraner, thought I remembered you telling me that
<popey> "It seems you do not have the hardware required to run Unity. Please choose Ubuntu Classic at the login screen and you will be using the traditional environment."
<JFo> heh
<akgraner> JFo,  all I know is what you all know as soon as I find out more you'll know :-)
<JFo> :-P
<JFo> <-hopped up on coffee
<JFo> I am having to retype everything due to spelling errors
<JFo> bzzzz
<JFo> :)
 * AlanBell expects popey to be booting into a 3d unity about nowish
<akgraner> thanks jono!
<popey> :) yup
<AlanBell> yay \o/
<JFo> ooh, that reminds me...
<AlanBell> and you can record it from the outside
 * JFo goes to update his nettop
 * AlanBell ponders switching to Qt
<jcastro> jono: who would be a good contact for me for Linaro based questions? Joey Stanford fine? I have questions like track descriptions and whatnot, I don't want to bother the CTO dude with that sort of stuff
<dholbach> jono, 1m?
<jono> jcastro, Joey
<popey> AlanBell: nope, its refusing
<jono> dholbach, yep
<popey> AlanBell: just drops me to classic session, even with "Ubuntu" selected on logon screen
 * popey dist-upgrades
<jono> dholbach, give me one min, was wrapping up some debugging for the U1 team
<jcastro> Daviey: ok the track leads are approving tracks now, can you kick the scheduler on?
<popey> AlanBell: any ideas?
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<dholbach> BYE
<AlanBell> popey: :(
<AlanBell> um, so you installed virtualbox-ose-guest-x11 in the guest, have 3d ticked in the virtualbox machine settings?
<popey> ah, i wonder if thats it
<popey> bah, hadnt ticked that
<Technoviking> jono: ping
<jono> hey Technoviking
 * AlanBell wonders if popey has unity now?
 * popey does
<popey> with an old school session
<popey> grey panel, old ubuntu logo for bfb
<AlanBell> no sidebar?
<popey> yes, i have sidebar
<popey> just looks like gnome-settings-daemon or whatever the new equiv of that is, has gone phut
<AlanBell> ok, so 3d is working and the theme is busted
<Technoviking> jono: if we have room in the UDS schedule, can we have a forums health session with forums folks and IS
<popey> yeah, thanks for the help
<jono> Technoviking, sure!
<maco> i'd be surprised if the uds schedule was full already
<jono> Technoviking, register a BP and submit it for the event
<maco> its not even full by the third day :P
<cjohnston> mornin
<Technoviking> jono: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-o-forum-health
<Technoviking> jono: thanks
<JFo> I think we should have a 'general health' session on how to combad ubu-flu
<JFo> ;-)
<Technoviking> JFo: I'm already doubling my vitamins dose:)
<JFo> same here
<JFo> vitamin C for the win!
<JFo> I'm taking my vitamins with me
<JFo> :-)
<cjohnston> +2
<JFo> Technoviking, I finally get to meet you in person... unless we have already met and I forgot... which, let's face it, is likely :-/
<Technoviking> heh
<Technoviking> UDS is a wonderful wonderful blur always
<Pendulum> JFo: I thought that was what jono's don't drink too much, but remember to eat and get sleep was about?
<JFo> Technoviking, indeed :)
<JFo> Pendulum, like I ever listen to jono in that regard ;-)
<JFo> besides, most of the time it is his fault that I drank too much...
 * JFo casts unnecessary blame :-D
<jono> JFo, true true
<jono> :-)
<JFo> heh
<JFo> dude, I miss you jono
 * JFo hugs his jono doll
<JFo> :-)
<JFo> dunno which was creepier
<jono> JFo, I miss you, brother, bring on Budapest
<jono> lol
<JFo> me saying I miss you or hugging the doll
<jono> I just read the doll bit
<JFo> heh, yep
<jono> not creepy, romantic
<JFo> awww
<JFo> hahahaha
<jono> JFo, I really wish you could meet Erica
<JFo> I do too
<jono> in fact I was talking aboiut you yesterday - I was telling her how she would dig you
<jono> you would have a very small woman constantly hugging you
<JFo> I'm planning a trip to SF/SJ area over the summer.
<JFo> that would be awesome!
 * JFo 's need love too
<jono> JFo, dude, you are more than welcome to stay here if you come out for a trip
<Technoviking> allater all, off to class
<JFo> jono, awesome! once I officially meet her, we may need to set some visits up
<jono> JFo, yeah, we need to get you and the Graner's out
<JFo> indeed, especially the Graners... Becca would never want to come back home
<jcastro> jono: I can go as early as you want today
<jcastro> jono: just got off a call with Joey, there's a bunch to talk about. :)
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jono> jcastro, I have to eat something before I pass out - I have been on the phone all morning and not had any breakfast yet
<jono> then will call you
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> mhall119: cjohnston: the column view per day lost the amount of people the room holds
<jcastro> so it says
<jcastro> roomname roomname roomname
<jcastro> it should be
<jcastro> roomname(15) roomname(25) etc.
<jcastro> Daviey: around?
<jono> akgraner, the Van Hoof fund is doing great :-)
<akgraner> jono, yay!
<jono> akgraner, I am going to throw in some money when I am done with calls
<jcastro> @#$%#@$^%
<jcastro> Daviey: why do breaks break up long slots?
<akgraner> Thanks jono!  They'll really appreciate that - and they were in the middle of planning a wedding too...this just sucks for them
<Daviey> jcastro: pass!
<jono> akgraner, I feel for them
<jono> I love though how it shows human genorisity when in a few hours nearly $1000 is raised
<jcastro> Daviey: ok, so the colors, we know how to fix that right?
<akgraner> jono, that it does! :-)
<Daviey> jcastro: yeah..  I wonder if cjohnston wants to fix that 'properly' :)
<jcastro> I got the slot thing
<jcastro> I just deleted the "break" slot
<jcastro> the breaks "count" as session slots
<jcastro> so if you select a session for 2 blocks
<jcastro> and the break is inbetween = doomed
<Daviey> jcastro: blame mhall119 :)
<Daviey> (or popey)
<jcastro> Daviey: ok so all I need now are the colors and turn on the autosucking in from LP
<Daviey> jcastro: The colours are a bite size fix
<Daviey> Just needs adding to the css.
<cjohnston> Daviey: what am i fixing
<cjohnston> the #?
<Daviey> cjohnston: the colours for summit tracks :D
 * Daviey wishes he had a cjohnston around the house.
<cjohnston> I dont know how :-P
<Daviey> cjohnston: yeah you do :)
<Daviey> you just don't know you do yet.
<cjohnston> I can take a look.. I'm at work today so no guarentees
<cjohnston> who broke the numbers
<Daviey> cjohnston: see summit/media/css/schedule.css
<cjohnston> and by "we know how to fix that" what does that mean
<Daviey> div.meeting.ubuntutheproject        { background-color: #ffb9f4; }
<Daviey> div.meeting.packageselection        { background-color: #FF4500; }
<Daviey> div.meeting.cloud                   { background-color: #c1cdcd; }
<cjohnston> ok
<Daviey> etc, if a background is white - it means you can stab jcastro for changing the track names.
<cjohnston> sounds good
<cjohnston> Daviey: can we get an updated db as seen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam/SummitJam
<Daviey> cjohnston: snapshot of the production db?
<jcastro> Daviey: oh wait
<cjohnston> yes
<jcastro> Daviey: we don't just assign colors, we like, hardcode those?
<cjohnston> please
<jcastro> oh no wonder
<Daviey> jcastro: yeah... the proper fix would be something not hardcoded :P
<cjohnston> file the bug as jcastro borked it
<jcastro> I didn't bork anything
<cjohnston> Daviey said you did
<cjohnston> JFo is on the front page of summit
<Daviey> jcastro: Yeah, just blaming you.
<jcastro> it's ok, I blame you for everything else. :)
<cjohnston> you took out the break!
<jcastro> ok so I should file a bug then right?
<cjohnston> boo!
<jcastro> Daviey: but autosucking in the bp's from lp is your fault right?
<Daviey> yeah
<cjohnston> but we fix the bugs we create :-P
<cjohnston> you make us fix the bugs you create
<mhall119> Daviey: jcastro: I didn't change the way breaks and slots behave together, so I'm gonna say "not my fault" on this one
<cjohnston> I don't think we have ever tried to have something span multiple sessions
<mhall119> jcastro: if you want to remove the 'break' slots, the times for everything else shouldn't be affected
<Daviey> cjohnston, we have
<mhall119> cjohnston: we have in teh past
<AlanBell> one meeting can be in multiple slots
<Daviey> you can set the topic length in the admin ui
<cjohnston> oh
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/764984
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 764984 in summit "Colors need to be adjusted for UDS-O" [Undecided,New]
<AlanBell> I was just trying to figure out how to get the agenda item for a meeting and found I could create multiple agenda items for the same meeting
<akgraner> JFo, hahaha - "I need to meet the Mrs. Bacon"...
<akgraner> http://jeremy-foshee.blogspot.com/2011/04/woe-of-burnout.html?spref=tw
<Daviey> cjohnston, whilst fixing that, fancy fixing the trackfix management command to reflect the new track titles? :)
<Daviey> and BBQ'ing me a pony?
<Pici> D:
<cjohnston> trackfix management command?
<cjohnston> looking
<mhall119> mmmm, BBQ pony
<cjohnston> Daviey: whats wrong with the trackfix management command?
<AlanBell> ok, need some help
<AlanBell> so I have a summit meeting in the context of my html template
<AlanBell> need to find out what rooms and times it is in
<AlanBell> so it's list of associated agenda items
<popey> bah!
<Daviey> AlanBell, you might need to explain the problem in a different way, i don't follow
<AlanBell> ok, I added something to urls.py so that I can go to http://localhost:8000/uds-o/meeting/full-of-awesome/
<AlanBell> where full-of-awesome is a meeting slug
<Daviey> ok
<AlanBell> added a function to views.py which gets a handle to the meeting with: meeting = get_object_or_404(summit.meeting_set, name__iexact=meeting_slug)
<Daviey> ok
<AlanBell> and then does render_to_response of a new html template and passing in the meeting in the context
<AlanBell> just like the by_track function for example
<AlanBell> so, I can include in the html stuff like {{ meeting.title }} which works great
<AlanBell> but there is no {{ meeting.room }} because room isn't a property of meeting
<Daviey> AlanBell, fancy pastebining a diff? :)
<AlanBell> I am looking for something like  meeting.agenda_items() to get me a list of stuff to itterate through
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595621/
<Daviey> well you can do JOINS with object.objects.filter(object__field='something').. that might be what you need
<AlanBell> end result I am going for is like this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/sessionprototype.html
<JFo> akgraner, :-D
<mhall119> AlanBell: you working on summit or LD?
<AlanBell> summit
<mhall119> I don't think summit meetings have agenda lists
<AlanBell> well there is an agenda item object with slot/room/meeting as properties
<AlanBell> I just can't get from the meeting back up to the agenda item
<mhall119> have you tried meeting.agenda_set.all()?
<mhall119> {fk_model}}_set is the default naming scheme in Django
<AlanBell> that sounds good
 * AlanBell knows nothing about django
<mhall119> you picked a horrible project to start with then :(
 * AlanBell isn't scared of no summit
<mhall119> you will be, (in ominous Yoda voice) you will be...
<AlanBell> ooh, that works
<AlanBell> template stuff is quite funky, not real python and not quite anything else I recognise
<cjohnston> jcastro: where are you seeing that the number of people the room can hold isnt included
<akgraner> popey, loving the uupc site...
<AlanBell> ooh render.py is spikey
<cjohnston> hehehe
<jono> jcastro, I lost you
<AlanBell> yay, it works
<AlanBell> just need a pretty icon
<jcastro> cjohnston: oh it was just loading slow
<mhall119> AlanBell: render.py is a bad place
<AlanBell> it is!
<AlanBell> lp:alanbell/summit/etherpad if you want a look Daviey mhall119
<Daviey> AlanBell, do you have it running somewhere accessible?
 * AlanBell tinkers with router
 * Daviey is lazy.
<Pendulum> Daviey: we knew that already :P
<AlanBell> http://libertus.co.uk:8000 perhaps
<cjohnston> nope
<Daviey> Pendulum, har har
 * AlanBell tinkers again
<Daviey> AlanBell, how did you start it?
<Pendulum> Daviey: you know I love you :P
<Daviey> Pendulum, fine line between love and hate eh?
<Daviey> AlanBell, ./manage.py runserver 0:8000
<Daviey> ?
<AlanBell> Daviey: good point
<Pendulum> Daviey: :(
 * AlanBell sees people looking at it
<cjohnston> i see links to the wiki for sessions
<Daviey> tick tock..
<AlanBell> should see a little icon to the left of the title
<AlanBell> and it has just gone slow
<cjohnston> ok
<Daviey> AlanBell, it's single threaded, so we are in thread warz
 * AlanBell restarts
<AlanBell> http://libertus.co.uk:8000/uds-o/2011-04-14/ is what you want
<jussi> Daviey: do you know how the etherpad prgress for uds is going?
<AlanBell> icon just to the left of the title of either instance of the meeting will take you to
<AlanBell> http://libertus.co.uk:8000/uds-o/meeting/full-of-awesome/
<cjohnston> hmm
 * Daviey passes AlanBell a bzr add summit/schedule/templates/meeting.html
<AlanBell> oops
<Daviey> jussi, no recent changes afaik
<AlanBell> will do Daviey
<Daviey> AlanBell, yeah, i managed to get to the page :)
<jussi> ok, does it look like happening? should I recruit a load of idle people to test it? :D
<Daviey> jussi, that might be a possibility, but hold fire right now.  jcastro is the contact for Getting This Done. :)
<jussi> ok :)
<AlanBell> jussi: I hope it goes ahead or I just wasted a couple of hours
<jussi> :D
<Daviey> jussi, something really awesome that would be nice if it got done regardless, would be a ubuntu etherpad theme... got any ideas of people who are  a bit whizzy with css/js/html ?
<Daviey> AlanBell, I think i'll run my sessions from it TBH.  And i think jcastro will, so don't worry about that!
<jussi> hrm, not off the top of my head, but Ill keep my eyes open
<Daviey> jussi, cool
<AlanBell> with this patch you won't see the etherpad at all
<cjohnston> AlanBell: is that running etherpad on the same server as summit?
<AlanBell> nope
<AlanBell> that would be a configuration URL somewhere
<AlanBell> right now hardcoded to primarypad.com
<Daviey> AlanBell, can the pad url be a settings.py value ?
<AlanBell> sure
<cjohnston> looks like that costs $$?
<AlanBell> and it can be pointed at any etherpad that accepts themes on the querystring
<AlanBell> cjohnston: no, we wouldn't use primarypad.com
<Daviey> AlanBell, does my pad not do that?
<cjohnston> what would we use
<Daviey> cjohnston, TBC
<AlanBell> Daviey: nope http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/uds-o-full-of-awesome?_theme=micro
 * Daviey wonders what has caused that not to work
<AlanBell> missing the micro theme perhaps?
<Daviey> the micro theme is in place... but not sure why the query string isn't accepted
<Daviey> i'll have to grok the logs for an indicator of the error
<AlanBell> cjohnston: we would use our own etherpad server hosted somewhere, but I wasn't going to wait for that to exist before coding up the summit enhancement
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> Daviey: what do we need to do to get this pushed through?
<AlanBell> jcastro: what do you think of it?
<james_w> is there a required naming scheme for UDS blueprints this time?
<cjohnston> I think its still track-o-title
<james_w> does that associate it with a track in summit?
<cjohnston> I'm not sure that they are automatically associated
<Daviey> james_w, it does yes
<Daviey> cjohnston, that is what trackfix tries to do.
<cjohnston> gotcha
<james_w> Daviey, thanks, so it should be <track from slug in summit>-o-title?
<Daviey> james_w, yes
<james_w> thanks
<james_w> Daviey, will the fact that some tracks have hyphens in the name screw it up?
<Daviey> james_w, no, that (will be) fine.
<Daviey> james_w, i see linaro has gone track crazy http://uds.ubuntu.com/tracks/ :)
<james_w> indeed :-)
<Daviey> james_w, I assume it's ok for linaro-* to have the same css colour ?
<cjohnston> yes they have
<james_w> Daviey, we would like at least slightly different I guess
<james_w> Daviey, the linaro css we are hoping to add could presumably just make Ubuntu sessions all one colour, and use different colours for each Linaro track though
<james_w> that would probably be fine
<Daviey> james_w, Would someone in linaro be able to pick a palette and varying shades, and megre proposal the css for the tracks in summit/media/css/schedule.css ?
<Daviey> james_w, ah, that is a good point
<Daviey> james_w, Will that be ok for the LCD screens?
<Daviey> The LCD screens in the hallways being Ubuntu specifc, showing linaro sessions as one colour?
<james_w> Daviey, I don't know what the plan is there, I heard rumours that we would have a couple of Linaro screens too
<Daviey> james_w, Well that sounds quite clean, if Linaro is a second class citizien on the ubuntu screens, and ubuntu is the same to the linaro screens
<Daviey> I'd rather look at screens and be able to mentally ignoreish one colour.
<Daviey> and i imagine some of the linaro folk think the same.
<james_w> Daviey, leave it with me, and I'll find out what is going on, and get the merge proposal if we need to
 * james_w expands the colour space
<Daviey> james_w, lovely!
<cjohnston> Daviey: mhall119 had mentioned adding a new field to the track slug allowing the picking of colors in admin.. I don't know if django offers something liek that easially tho
<Daviey> ideally, there would be some deterministic auto colour generation per track... but sounds like hard work :)
<cjohnston> heh
<Daviey> cjohnston, yeah... ideally it would use some logic to determine a colour for itself.
<AlanBell> I was just going to suggest adding a hex string to the track
<Daviey> seing how many tracks there are makes that a less fu task, doing it manually
<cjohnston> maybe if certain people stopped changing track names
 * Daviey glares at jcastro 
<cjohnston> heh
<jcastro> AlanBell: do you have the original wiki performance thread handy?
<jcastro> Daviey: what's the question about CSS colors?
<AlanBell> https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/2010-November/001084.html
<jcastro> jono: ^
<jono> thanks jcastro
<AlanBell> my understanding is that they were going to hire someone(they didn't ask me) for a couple of weeks to code up the openID plugin for the new version
<james_w> AlanBell, it's been done
<james_w> they are currently upgrading some smaller wikis to iron out the issues
<AlanBell> great
<AlanBell> james_w: are you involved with the wiki effort?
<james_w> AlanBell, just one of the smaller wikis used for testing
<AlanBell> I would kind of like to do a moin extension to set the canonical link so that google searches go to wiki.ubuntu.com or wiki.{k|ed}ubuntu.org as appropriate
<AlanBell> but I can't be bothered to do it if it is going to take a year to get deployed
<jono> AlanBell, I have followed to up with IS to see what is going on with the wiki work
<AlanBell> thanks
<AlanBell> jono: see my summit enhancement?
<jono> AlanBell, no?
<AlanBell> jono: http://libertus.co.uk:8000/uds-o/meeting/full-of-awesome/
<AlanBell> notes pages with embedded etherpad in the summit UI
<jono> AlanBell, schaweeeeet!
<AlanBell> the track listings grow an extra icon like this http://libertus.co.uk:8000/uds-o/2011-04-14/
<jono> I want to make sure we test this fully before we rely on it for UDS
<jono> particularly as summit is held together with sellotape and chewing gum
<jono> so I would want to make sure IS do some stress testing
<AlanBell> well this bit is dead simple
<jono> that is awesome though :-)
<AlanBell> it just needs a stress tested etherpad server somewhere
<AlanBell> and with this setup we don't have to theme the etherpad server or do anything fancy to it
<jono> AlanBell, cool, so it could be cool to hook you up with Charlie in IS to help make that train roll
<AlanBell> well probably Daviey and jcastro have that in hand along with the others on the -devel mailing list
<AlanBell> might need an executive decision to make it so
<paultag> <make it so>
<AlanBell> <number one>
<jono> heh
<paultag> :)
<AlanBell> the summit patch should be relatively uncontroversial in terms of performance I think Daviey mhall119?
<jono> phew
<jono> busy days
<jono> I have literally been on the phone since 7.30am
<jono> and now it is about 2.30pm and I can get something to eat
<AlanBell> nom
<mhall119> AlanBell: which QR code is that on your meeting details page?
<AlanBell> it points to meeting.wiki_url
<AlanBell> but could be pointed anywhere considered useful, or removed
<mhall119> AlanBell: we currently have qrcodes to the conventionist/guidebook app we're going to be using
<AlanBell> it is generated on the fly by google, just change the bit in the middle of the URL, I put {{ meeting.wiki_url }} https://chart.googleapis.com/chart?chs=150x150&cht=qr&chl=https://wiki.ubuntu.com/wiki&choe=UTF-8.png
<mhall119> AlanBell: have you talked to jcastro or Daviey about using primarypad.com?
<AlanBell> no, we are not going to use primarypad.com
<mhall119> ok
<AlanBell> we are going to use a server that does not yet exist
<mhall119> sounds exciting
<AlanBell> in the absence of such a server, I temporarily pointed it at primarypad.com because it works
<AlanBell> the url in the iframe is http://primarypad.com/uds-o-full-of-awesome?_theme=micro
<AlanBell> which is http://<padserver>/{{summit.name}}-{{meeting.name}}?_theme=micro
<AlanBell> and we just change padserver to point to whatever we want, or as Daviey suggested put it in settings.py or somewhere. I dunno.
<AlanBell> what are the next steps here?
<AlanBell> I guess I can't do a merge request until we have a real server to point it at
<jcastro> Daviey: around?
<cjohnston> mhall119: hook us up with a server for etherpad
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-04-19
<Daviey> jcastro,
<mhall119> cjohnston: sure thing, first can i borrow a ski mask and some bolt cutters?
<mhall119> oh wait, you just want service don't you
<mhall119> in that case, ski mask is optional
<cjohnston> lol
 * mhall119 is starting an new hobby webapp
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/readfeeder
<mhall119> and by "hobby" I mean something for the wife's work
<jcastro> Technoviking: around?
<akgraner> Grrr - my computer locks up with every update I install...:-(
 * paultag hugs akgraner 
<akgraner> paultag, back at ya!  Hope you have no permanent injury or lasting effects from that second hand sound you are having to endure!
<paultag> akgraner: dude, it's slowly building up my inner rage
 * Pendulum hugs paultag 
<paultag> akgraner: this guy must be just deaf
<paultag> his music is so loud it's carrying over the whole room
 * paultag hugs Pendulum 
<paultag> and it's just noise, gah :P
<paultag> #firstworldproblems
<paultag> I swear i'm about to throw this kid out of the lab
<akgraner> paultag, go up to him and start dancing...with your thumbs pointed up like it's cool...see if you can get some others to join in :-)
<paultag> akgraner: damn you! My cover's blown, he saw me laughing and looking at him
<akgraner> haha
<akgraner> well that is one way to do it...
<paultag> akgraner: aye! :)
<paultag> I wish I had my tactical Netbook
<paultag> I'd sit next to him and play music over it's speakers
<akgraner> did he turn his music down?
<paultag> akgraner: a bit, aye, but not nearly enough to not be rude
<Pendulum> I like the dancing idea
<akgraner> See if you can get everyone in the lab to sing and dance with you...
<paultag> not a bad idea...
<Pendulum> flash mob time!
<akgraner> or ask everyone to go up to him and tell him how much they like his choice of music
<paultag> hehehehehe
<paultag> I wonder if I can find him on twitter and get a whole bunch of my friends to tweet at him
<paultag> nah, that's lame
<paultag> dancing is much better
<paultag> I just gave him the thumbs up. It went /okay/
<akgraner> oh do the Carlton Dance and sing tom jones songs
<paultag> he just looked away
<paultag> YES! I *love* the carlton dance!
<paultag> I do that at parties
<akgraner> and linux Fests right?
<paultag> duh!
<akgraner> Pete just walked into my office then walked out mumbling something about me building my own empire ....
<akgraner> yes!
<paultag> hahaha
<akgraner> I asked him to knock on my imaginary "Les Nessman" door next time and wait to be invited in...
<akgraner> I can't repeat what he said to that
<Pendulum> haha
<paultag> hahahaha
<akgraner> yeah it's a laugh a minute :-/
<Pendulum> akgraner: ya know we love you
<paultag> I hate my typing class, gah
<paultag> Today: Flyers in Comic Sans, (with word art!!!!!!1111!!)
<paultag> someone kill me, please
<paultag> please
<akgraner> paultag, sending you hugs and noise canceling headphones
<paultag> akgraner: you have no idea how welcome that is right now
<akgraner> and a clue bat...to give to someone
<paultag> aye!
<paultag> one more month
<paultag> that's it. all I have to do, then school's out forever
<akgraner> you should make your own count down banner to sanity and reason!
<paultag> hummmmmmm!
<akgraner> just sayin' at least you would be able to smile when you see it...
<paultag> you know when you're running, and you've been running for like 4 miles, and you're just beat to crap, but you have one more to go? I'm feeling that right now
<paultag> I'm so happy I don't have another 2 miles to go, that's all I'm ganna say :)
<akgraner> :-)  you'll catch your second wind I am sure....
<paultag> :)
<akgraner> gotta go..have a great evening!  Catch you all tomorrow - thinking about Jono's new meme thing...
<paultag> night akgraner
<jono> akgraner, :-)
<mhall119> jono has a new meme?
<mhall119> wait, jono had an old meme?
 * mhall119 clearly has gotten behind on his rss reading
<Technoviking> jcastro: what is up
<paultag> dude, I need to write up a promo piece
<paultag> turns out the cleveland clinic (a huge (HUGE) hospital system) uses Ubuntu on their tablets that they give to incoming folks
<paultag> I was talking with them about how to better manage them, but it's rad they do it.
<mhall119> paultag: that's awesome
<nigelb> paultag: \o/
<duanedesign> paultag: thanks for reviewing gaurav_pawaskar's package today.
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dpm> good morning all
<duanedesign> 'lo dpm
<dpm> hey duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> the closer we get to uds the sadder i am i could not go. *sigh*
<duanedesign> just make me appreciate it in October that much more :)
<kim0> morning all
<nigelb> heya kim
<nigelb> erm kim0
<nigelb> :P
<kim0> hey :)
<duanedesign> morning nigelb kim0
<nigelb> *whee* new laptop \o/
<jussi> nigelb: what did you get?
<nigelb> jussi: a dell inspiron (for work)
<nigelb> Need to install Ubuntu on it tonight \o/
<jussi> bwahaha
<nigelb> jussi: which bit is lolworthy?
<duanedesign> cool nigelb
<nigelb> duanedesign: :)
<dholbach> pleia2, popey, Technoviking: CC meeting in 23m?
<nigelb> JFo: still stuck without sleep huh?
<popey> yup
<JFo> nigelb, yep
<Technoviking> morning all
 * nigelb hugs JFo 
<nigelb> hello Technoviking
<JFo> thanks nigelb
<nigelb> JFo: did you plot invading jono? :-P
<JFo> I have, we are planning and plotting and scheming
<Technoviking> dholbach: I'm here, green elf needs caffeine badly:)
<JFo> mosly just the Sand Fran./San Jose area
<JFo> Technoviking, wizard is about to diiie
<Technoviking> heh
 * JFo loved Gauntlet :)
<popey> Wizard needs food, badly!
 * popey notes "Green elf" implies Gauntlet II
<popey> </pedant>
<Technoviking> NERD!!!
<popey> :)
 * popey collects old arcade games :D
<paultag> duanedesign: np
<nigelb> *cough* -offtopic *cough* place for everything and anything :P
<jussi> nigelb: no....
<paultag> nigelb: how's whiskey tango foxtrot going?
<nigelb> paultag: roadblocked at work :)
<nigelb> fixing a fscking shell script :P
<paultag> nigelb: righto
<mhall119> morning
<paultag> moin
<nigelb> hey mhall119
<AlanBell> http://arshaw.com/fullcalendar/ would be nice to integrate with summit
<mhall119> AlanBell: integrate how?
<AlanBell> replacing the scary bits in the schedule
<AlanBell> bit of a big job though
<jcastro> AlanBell: ours drags and drops already
<jcastro> we just have to toggle it for certain people
<AlanBell> I know
<AlanBell> anyhow, I just thought it looked kind of nice. How is the Etherpad server coming on?
<jussi> ooh, yes, this I want to know also
<nigelb> what the...
<nigelb> jcastro assigned me a bug?
<nigelb> *facepalm* yes, why didn't I see this earlier :(
<jcastro> I did?
<nigelb> yeah, I knew of it. Just fell of my list
<dholbach> dpm,  nice post
<dpm> dholbach, cool, glad you liked it, thanks :)
<Ronnie> ping kim0
<kim0> Ronnie: hey
<Ronnie> kim0: im making progress on the maps.ubuntu.com ...
<Ronnie> a lot of it is working already
<kim0> Ronnie: woohoo :)
<Ronnie> now i need some toughts about the content of the different marker types
<kim0> Ronnie: I know I havent been able to help much .. hope it's going good
<kim0> Ronnie: we should be able to add/del new marker types thru django admin UI right
<Ronnie> right
<Ronnie> what should be nice (optional) information that could be shown for the "Ubuntu User" and "Ubuntu Server", any ideas?
<kim0> Ronnie: I had added some info to the wiki page a few days ago .. not sure if you had seen those
<Ronnie> i've seen the first comments you did
<kim0> yeah they are those
<Ronnie> then csenger added some more
<Ronnie> i agreed on all of them, and developed the code with that ideas in mind
<kim0> Ronnie: Maybe for user: name, pic, url
<kim0> perhaps with a text field for notes
<kim0> nothing that allows html or scripts ..etc
<Ronnie> for each marker, there is an "Title, Content(which is different for each marker type), an url for more info, and the ability to add tags
<Ronnie> the content should be a dictionary with fields, which should be rendered by template (at least thats my tought)
<kim0> and what's Content(user) and Content(server)
<Ronnie> the attributes of that content i haven't thought of yet
<Ronnie> for the server, we could have: Ubuntu Version, ....
<kim0> Ronnie: uptime, function (maybe multiple select)
<kim0> so people can brag about uptime on a global scale :)
<Ronnie> uptime is hard, because that needs to be updates each second ;)
<kim0> hehe
<kim0> hmm
<kim0> jono: hey
<Ronnie> Type of server, "webserver, mailserver, proxy, fileserver"
<jono> hey all
<jono> hey kim0
<kim0> Ronnie: yeah something like that .. with possibly custom at the end
<Ronnie> indeed
<salgado> does anybody know how lp:summit is deployed in production? mod_wsgi, I'd guess?
<Ronnie> any more ideas for the server content?
<kim0> Ronnie: let's get a version running first, then we can collect more creative feedback from a wider audience .. shouldn't be too hard to add optional fields later I hope
<kim0> Ronnie: thanks for the great work man :)
<Ronnie> kim0: i want to use a dictionary + template, so if we update the template, more dictionary_keys we can use. So it should be really easy ;)
<AlanBell> jcastro: do we know who is providing a server for etherpad to be tested/deployed on? Is it Canonical IS or the cloud team or someone else?
<kim0> Ronnie: sounds really good
<jcastro> I am not sure who is doing what
<jcastro> AlanBell: I think kirkland should know
<AlanBell> ooh, a recipe for nobody doing anything :(
<jcastro> AlanBell: I am swamped with scheduling unfortunately
<Ronnie> kim0: feel free to add additional marker types and paramters: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mapuntu/API#Marker%20Types
 * kim0 nods
<Ronnie> kim0: im also creating a server .py script, that ask the information interactively, so it should be easy to add the marker
 * kim0 hugs Ronnie :)
<kim0> sounds awesome
 * AlanBell goes to find kirkland
<jono> dpm, about set?
<dpm> jono, yep!
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> jussi: here's the list of rooms btw: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/
<jcastro> jussi: I'll have the remote participation page made today
<akgraner> jcastro, go you!
<dpm> ok, calling it a day here too...
<dpm> have a nice rest of the day and see you tomorrow!
<jussi> jcastro: nice, Ill get those sorted soon.
<jussi> bah, how can ftp be so crap.
<nigelb> jussi: uploading file by file?
<nigelb> (it is crap that way)
<nigelb> I suggest uploading a zipped file and unzipping on server (if you have permissions to do so)
<jussi> nigelb: how is better?
<jussi> no, I cant.
<jussi> Ive only got ftp access, no cli
<pleia2> jono: I'm working with the Ubuntu-HU folks to do some night tourism on wednesday and thursday, how do we get things up on http://uds.ubuntu.com/social-events/ ? do you anticipate more sponsors doing events that may conflict?
<nigelb> jussi: no recursive file upload.
<pleia2> (or if there is someone else I can ask, please let me know :))
<jono> pleia2, jcastro can help get that content up
<jono> pleia2, as for social events, I believe there is Mon, Tue and Fri night things
<jcastro> pleia2: send me a mail with all the info
<pleia2> jcastro: ok, once we get all the details I'll let you know, thanks!
<Pendulum> pleia2: is the blind dinner on there yet?
<Pendulum> (as an optional social event)
<pleia2> Pendulum: I suggested it to Hanji to get some details (location & neighborhood, whether there are other things in the area we can do that evening)
<Pendulum> ok
<Pendulum> cool :)
<Pendulum> (I just noticed the interest on the accessibility blog :) )
<pleia2> *Hajni
<pleia2> cool
<nigelb> I'd like to try it, especially after kirkland blogged about his experience
<jussi> if anyone has come across good hosting that is also environmentally friendly (and really is, not just says they are), please let me know.
<czajkows1i> jussi: what kinda hosting are you looking for ?
<jussi> czajkows1i: web hosting - joomla site probably.
<czajkows1i> jussi: I alwways pimp blacknight.com
<czajkows1i> friendly and fast and good prices
<jussi> but how environmentally friendly are they?
<czajkows1i> I don't know
<czajkows1i> ask them
<czajkows1i> :)
<czajkows1i> not being smart
<jussi> :)
<jussi> fair enough
<jussi> its annoying, as I googled a fair bit, but its hard when you havent heard of companies.
<AlanBell> jussi: you might do carbon offset separately
<jussi> hrm
<jussi> I was looking at one of these: http://www.aiso.net/general-hosting-plans.html (but Ive never heard of them)
<AlanBell> hetzner.de are working well for us at the moment
<nigelb> AlanBell: friend's hetzner died all of a sudden last week for a few hours :\
<AlanBell> we have two hardward boxes
<AlanBell> hardware
<AlanBell> the big one is a core i7 980ex with 24GB ram
<nigelb> oh, ok. these were vps
<AlanBell> we run KVM on them and have a bunch of chunky VMs
<nigelb> naice
<mhall119> jussi: I'm not sure how eco-friendly Google's current cloud hosting is, but I have heard about them running test data centers that used natural cooling or other power-saving techniques
<jussi> mhall119: ooh, sounds interesting
<jussi> I like the look of that asio.net, but they do sound expensive.
<jussi> also, a2hosting looks interesting
<AlanBell> jcastro: kirkland and elmo seem to have confirmed they will be running an etherpad server for uds
<nigelb> jussi: if facebook ever goes like amazon and hires out their dataceners, just fyi, facebook is eco friendly
<jussi> AlanBell: yay!
<nigelb> AlanBell: \o/
<AlanBell> Daviey: mhall119: how should I store the etherpad URL such that it is a summit preference somewhere?
 * czajkowski kicks the wiki 
<nigelb> AlanBell: thanks for puhsing this
<czajkowski> stop giving me an error when I change things
<czajkowski> >:(
<nigelb> AlanBell: there is a url thingy on the blueprint, that's what jcastro suggested earlier
<AlanBell> czajkowski: 22:19 < jono> AlanBell, I have followed to up with IS to see what is going on with the wiki work
<mhall119> AlanBell: in settings.py
<AlanBell> nigelb: yeah, but that was daft :)
<czajkowski> AlanBell: ah cool
<nigelb> AlanBell: heh
<nigelb> mhall119: do we plan on generating etherpad urls?
<AlanBell> mhall119: cool, I will do that later
<nigelb> (inside summit itself)
<AlanBell> nigelb: that bit is solved
<AlanBell> just need to store the server URL
<nigelb> AlanBell: oh, great :)
<AlanBell> nigelb: my summit modification, links on the schedule http://libertus.co.uk:8000/uds-o/2011-04-14/ to pages like this: http://libertus.co.uk:8000/uds-o/meeting/full-of-awesome/
<mhall119> nigelb: I gather that's the plan, yes
<mhall119> last UDS IS told us that etherpad wouldn't scale enough to be used for summits, but I guess they've changed their mind (or had it changed for them)
<nigelb> mhall119: well, AlanBell already wrote the code, so I guess I got my answer :p
<nigelb> mhall119: kirkland said, if it fails we can always fallback to gobby
<nigelb> or was it elmo
<AlanBell> elmo said they will do both
<mhall119> both simultaneously?
<AlanBell> anyone want to take bets on which will fall over
<mhall119> both
<AlanBell> mhall119: both servers will be turned on
<mhall119> AlanBell: ah, ok
<nigelb> AlanBell: what are the odds? even?
<AlanBell> but hopefully only one will be used
<nigelb> (the irony of that sentence is making me smile :P)
<nigelb> AlanBell: if gobby is not used, it going down is not something that we'll notice
<jcastro> mhall119: do you know how often the icals are updated?
<nigelb> I think its like rss, immediate.
<mhall119> jcastro: which icals?
<mhall119> the ones Summit provides?
<jcastro> yeah
<mhall119> every time you request it
<mhall119> barring caches
<mhall119> but I don't think anything is caching them
<czajkowski> jono: you about my dear ?
<jono> czajkowski, yup
<czajkowski> you free for a 2 min pm ?
<jcastro> mhall119: also in summit, how do I assign crew?
<jcastro> iirc we added a field for crew?
<nigelb> paultag: this sounds like someone you might know http://i.imgur.com/PTQOa.jpg
<nigelb> :-P
<AlanBell> yay, ETHERPAD_HOST added to settings.py
<AlanBell> so what do you really want in the header of a meeting page? like this: http://libertus.co.uk:8000/uds-o/meeting/full-of-awesome/
<AlanBell> at the moment I have title-room, timeslot, description, links to wiki and blueprint, attendees (which could get big and I am not sure has value) and a QR code to the wiki url of the meeting
<AlanBell> is there any value in having a QR code to any of the various options?
<AlanBell> are there things to trim, or things to add based on stuff that is available in summit?
<mhall119> jcastro: in the admin, you have to mark attendees as "willing to be crew", then you can assign them to specific days
<mhall119> AlanBell: would the qrcode to the wiki really be useful?
<AlanBell> I think that is doubtful
<AlanBell> my original concept was that the QR code would link to the meeting page URL itself and would be printed on the paper stuck to the door
<jcastro> mhall119: oh ok, I see
<AlanBell> however it has been pointed out that the number of devices that can actually scan a QR code and use etherpad is kind of small
<jcastro> mhall119: oh I see, is that what the crew field is in the admin interface?
<jcastro> mhall119: oooh, got it!
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah, Crew records link attendees to days
<jcastro> mhall119: dude this is awesome!
<mhall119> :)
<jcastro> mhall119: ok so in the future
<jcastro> when the applicant checks "willing to be crew"
<jcastro> the box will be autoselected?
<mhall119> jcastro: we can do that, yes
<mhall119> but it's not currently implemented
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> this is still 38497593845% better than the wiki way
<mhall119> that's a big improvement
<mhall119> unless the wiki way was zero
<jcastro> yeah, zero
<jcastro> :)
<Daviey> so 38497593845% of 0 better.. awesome!
<mhall119> jcastro: also, the openid-follow-renames code will be in django-openid-auth trunk soon, so we can start to put that into action for summit
<mhall119> Daviey: ^^
<jcastro> what's that in english?
<mhall119> we can enable summit such that if someone changes their nick in launchpad, their django username is updated to match
<mhall119> also, we can enforce that the user has an lp profile, so we don't get anymore openiduser#### usernames
<jcastro> ooh nice!
<cjohnston> mhall119: the crew being listed on the day paige is sweet
<mhall119> you say that now, wait until everyone knows to make you work
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> mhall119: +1
<nigelb> jcastro loves me, I get to crew twice \o/
<nigelb> :p
<mhall119> nigelb: gotta earn your keep
<nigelb> heh
<cjohnston> mhall119: thats the whole point
<nigelb> any crew schedule where cjohnston is not crewing is unfair :P
<Daviey> mhall119: It might need packaging up..
<cjohnston> jcastro: is crew set to where it can be put on the wiki page as well?
<mhall119> Daviey: achuni has already said it'll be built and put in the ISD PPA
<Daviey> mhall119: ok, cool - it might be a good idea to raise an RT to get that rolled out as soon as it is in the PPA then.
<Daviey> mhall119: fancy taking that [ACTION]?
<mhall119> Daviey: sure
<nigelb> surely we'll have a summit session at UDS?
<Daviey> nobody has drafted a blueprint yet.
<nigelb> can I?
<cjohnston> no
<Daviey> nah
<Daviey> oh wait
<Technoviking> nigelb: where is crew listed
<nigelb> Technoviking: top of each day's schedule
<Daviey> Technoviking: You need to do an SQL dump... :)
<nigelb> haha
<Technoviking> Daviey: need more SQL fiber first:)
<Daviey> heh
<doctormo> pleia2, vish & nigelb: I won't be going to UDS this year. Hope you all have a good time.
<jcastro> Daviey: if I manually schedule a session will the jumbler touch it when you run it?
 * nigelb hugs doctormo 
<mhall119> ha ha, ew
<pleia2> doctormo: hugs! thanks :)
<Daviey> jcastro: i believe so.
<Daviey> jcastro: do you need to create adhoc sessions atm?
<jcastro> I would like to yes
<jcastro> jono: I'd like to get our roundtables out of the way and schedule them now if that's ok
<jono> jcastro, yes please
<jono> pick the same room for each one if possible
<jono> but if not, no worries
<jcastro> I'll do that
<jcastro> because I need to test the colors
<jcastro> Daviey: did someone do the colors?
<Daviey> jcastro: okay.. we need a nice form for adhoc sessions.. it is really ugly people using the admin ui for it.
<cjohnston> I dont think colors have been done yet
<Daviey> jcastro: i haven't seen the change land, so assume no.
<jcastro> can someone do the colors before thursday?
<cjohnston> Daviey: ill get on the colors thing...
<Daviey> jcastro: patches welcome :)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> Daviey: how are the tracks defined for this? are they by slug or ...?
<jcastro> I would love it if they did it by name
<jcastro> because people always forget to select the track in the UI
<nigelb> haha, "congratulations/applogies"
<Daviey> cjohnston: the trackfix management script should convert names into the correct track objects.
<Daviey> *but* trackfix needs updating for the new track names.
<cjohnston> ok.. and thats what i looked at yesterday, and I don't understand how it works or whats broken
<AlanBell> ok, my attendee list now works, with links to launchpad profiles and required attendees are in bold. I dropped the QR code.
<AlanBell> anything else to change in the header or does it look OK? http://libertus.co.uk:8000/uds-o/meeting/full-of-awesome/
<Daviey> jcastro: i see that some sessions have already been scheduled... note that they autoscheduler will not attempt to move manually scheduled sessions..
<Daviey> So people shouldn't schedule stuff to 'help'
<jcastro> Daviey: perfect, thanks
<jcastro> Daviey: sorry I had to schedule them asap, linaro has some special needs
<Daviey> AlanBell: lgtm, but how well does it scale with say 30 attendees?
<cjohnston> i dont know that we would want an attendees list.. or atleast not up top
<cjohnston> maybe at the bottom seperated by a ","
<AlanBell> the UL would just get bigger
<AlanBell> not sure quite how I can show you that without 30 people logging on to my server with openID
<doctormo> pleia2: Are you certainly going to UDS in budapest? I need someone to take over tea duty.
<jcastro> jono: ok, snagged Kazincy as our home room each day
<Daviey> AlanBell: can you fake it with a for loop to test?
<Daviey> add 60 AlanBells?
<jcastro> so everyone remember "sounds like unabomber"
<cjohnston> lol
<AlanBell> Daviey: actually it would be great if a couple of people could log on
<Daviey> AlanBell: fake it in the template
<pleia2> doctormo: yes, flights booked
<doctormo> Daviey: fake it in a static html page.
<AlanBell> then I can make some required and some not required and I will double it up a few times in the template
<Daviey> AlanBell: can i have a time share of the thread please ? :)
<cjohnston> novacut?
<AlanBell> runserver doesn't scale well does it!
<Daviey> AlanBell, TemplateSyntaxError at /uds-o/meeting/full-of-awesome/
<Daviey> 'datetime' is not a valid tag library: ImportError raised loading django.contrib.admin.templatetags.datetime: No module named datetime
<cjohnston> jcastro: ^
<jcastro> AlanBell: ok so clue me in a sec, this thing you're working is basically "click on the title and the notes will magically open up"
<doctormo> pleia2: The requirements are fairly simple, just take over a handful of pg tips/yorkshire (I can send you some via mail if you like) and find out how the hotel does hot water. 103°C boiling water, not just 90°C coffee water. The find the people by wednesday who are dying for tea and help their poor souls.
<pleia2> doctormo: can I take it through customs?
<doctormo> pleia2: Sure,
<doctormo> Budapest is in the EU right?
<AlanBell> Daviey: fixed
<jcastro> cjohnston: the crew on tuesday is the husband-wife novacut video editor team(tm)
<AlanBell> jcastro: yes
<jcastro> AlanBell: OMG.
<jcastro> brilliant
<cjohnston> gotcha
<AlanBell> jcastro: or "click on a little icon next to the title" to be precise
<AlanBell> jcastro: the magic is strong with this one
<pleia2> doctormo: yeah, they're part of the EU
<pleia2> doctormo: how does one get 103C water, ask the hotel? :)
<doctormo> pleia2: Yes, or if you're in the USA, bring an electric kettle because the hotel won't have anything that hot.
<Daviey> pleia2: dig a deep hole
<doctormo> But basically it's boiling water, hopefully not by microwave and you should be good.
<nigelb> pleia2: Note, kettle might combust if you bring it from USA, voltage difference.
<nigelb> ;)
<pleia2> oh dear
<doctormo> pleia2: Yes, US kettle won't actually work in the EU, voltage not high enough.
<nigelb> other way around
<doctormo> But it shouldn't catch fire nigelb!
<nigelb> voltage not low enough
<nigelb> doctormo: I was slightly exaggerating
<pleia2> I am sure I can find one on amazon
<pleia2> I'll figure out voltage stuff
<AlanBell> Daviey: that is 30 of me
<nigelb> You can get coverting things I think
<pleia2> I have adapters, but not voltage adapters
<AlanBell> two or three columns might be nicer
<nigelb> anyay, I just realized its 1 am. Time to head to bed.
<pleia2> night nigelb :)
<nigelb> pleia2: let me see if I can pack one :)
<doctormo> thanks for the hug nigelb
<nigelb> If you can get convertor, I can get kettle
<pleia2> nigelb: but by the time I know if you can come it'll be too late for me to order one :(
<pleia2> I'll see what I can do
<nigelb> pleia2: good point :(
<pleia2> maybe one of the ubuntu-hu people can bring one
<nigelb> psst, ask cjohnston :P
<doctormo> pleia2: You know those guys! :-D
<pleia2> he's from florida!
<pleia2> doctormo: yes :)
<pleia2> looks like budapest castle and "ruin pubs" (ruinpubs.com) will be on the ubuntu-hu night tourism list :D
<Daviey> AlanBell, that is a little sucky IMO.
<Daviey> AlanBell, I think comma sperated list at the footer would be better IMO.
<jcastro> AlanBell: did you contact kirkland?
<AlanBell> looks a bit crap as it is all me, variety would be good
<Daviey> AlanBell, i did sign in
<AlanBell> lots of us
 * JFo is loopy
<Daviey> AlanBell, The importiant thing on that page is the pad.. pushing it down the page is suboptimal IMO.
<AlanBell> Daviey: I agree
<AlanBell> jcastro: yes, and elmo in -devel
<jcastro> oh rock and roll
<jcastro> everything going ok?
<jcastro> sorry I haven't been around today, slam city
<Daviey> salgado, o/
 * salgado waves
<AlanBell> Daviey: how about now, comma separated at the top
<mhall119> hey salgado
<AlanBell> and yes, I will deal with the trailing comma
<Daviey> AlanBell: yeah, i just reloaded.. that is better... can you repeat 30 times?
<jcastro> AlanBell: question for you
<jcastro> AlanBell: so how does it name the document?
<AlanBell> repeated the loop 15 times, for 30 names
<jcastro> it would be brilliant if it just took the blueprint name
<AlanBell> http://padserver/{{ summit.name }}-{{ meeting.name }}?_theme=micro
<AlanBell> so in this instance uds-o-full-of-awesome
<jcastro> how flexible are you on that?
<jcastro> we put the o in the blueprint already
<jcastro> so we don't need the uds part
<jcastro> so like
<Daviey> jcastro, hang on...
<jcastro> http://blah:/community-o-locodirectory-improvements
<Daviey> the padserver won't be tied to UDS, right
<jcastro> oh I see what you mean
<Daviey> so having a convetion of ^uds-X .. is prtty clean IMO
<jcastro> ok
<AlanBell> I was worried about collsions between udses
<AlanBell> e.g. community roundtable
<jcastro> AlanBell: I make them put the letter in every blueprint
<Daviey> uds-o-community-o-locodirectory-improvements <-- some replication, but 'pretty good' TM
<AlanBell> even linaro ones, private meetings and other exceptions?
<jcastro> oh you know what
<Daviey> jcastro, TBH, people won't need to care about the blueprint url
<jcastro> it doesn't matter
<jcastro> we won't have to care about remembering the URL
<AlanBell> indeed
<jcastro> as long as I can click on it who cares
<jcastro> right right
<AlanBell> the summit schedule *is* the index
 * jcastro says carry on awkwardly
<jcastro> ok, so 2nd question
<Daviey> "as you were soldiers"
<cjohnston> WAIT.. he has another question
<jcastro> is there a way to go "etherpad give me all the documents for uds-o on one page"
<cjohnston> lol
<Daviey> jcastro, Yes!
<cjohnston> +1
<Daviey> using tags :)
<jcastro> DUDE
<jcastro> so we can get rid of this "proceedings" crap
<jcastro> and just tell everyone not at UDS "watch this page"
<jcastro> jono: ^^^
<Daviey> jcastro, private etherpad (PNE) allows a full index... but ACL is not suitable for our requirements ATM.  Therefore tags rock!
<jcastro> anyone have an example URL of an etherpad doing tags?
<jcastro> so I can see what it looks like?
<Daviey> one mo
<AlanBell> just type in a tag
<Daviey> jcastro, http://pad.daviey.com/test
<AlanBell> with a # so just type #awesome in a pad and that will be a link to all pads tagged with #awesome
<jcastro> http://pad.daviey.com/ep/search?query=awesome
<jcastro> ok so I pretty much love this
<jcastro> ok and how do we tag the document
<jcastro> just put #community in it?
<AlanBell> yup
<mhall119> AlanBell: can we pre-seed the pads with those tags?
<AlanBell> ooh, jcastro you will like this bit . . .
<jcastro> this is. AWESOME.
<AlanBell> http://pad.daviey.com/ep/pad/view/test/latest
<AlanBell> hit play
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> seen this before
<paultag> nigelb: hehehe, I saw that on reddit :)
<AlanBell> mhall119: that could be done with a bit of etherpad hacking to take some tags off the querystring and use them to prepopulate new documents
<Daviey> AlanBell, I *think* that is already supported
<AlanBell> however I doubt we will be allowed to do that if they want a clean packaged etherpad server
<AlanBell> orly? if you can find the syntax to prepopulate then I will totally make that happen
<Daviey> AlanBell, I remember some discussion about it, but don't know if it landed
<Daviey> AlanBell, "clean and packaged" means we can add patches as needed.
 * AlanBell fixors trailing comma on names
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> maybe it didn't land
<jono> jcastro, I don't think the proceedings are "crap"
<jono> they provide a valuable summary of the event
<jcastro> no no that's not what I meant
<jono> and just showing notes is not enough - they need to be summarized
<jcastro> I meant providing the index of the sessions
<jcastro> oh  oh, I see what you mean
<jcastro> oh dude, then let's do this
<jcastro> I got it
<jcastro> community-summary
<jcastro> and tag it #community
<jcastro> then you just live-update it throughout the day
<jcastro> so instead of track leads having to do a huge summary at the end of each day
<jcastro> you tell the people in the session "after each session, add a one line summary of your session to the summary notes"
<jcastro> jono: does that make sense?
<jcastro> like last time the track leads went person to person "hey I need like a quick summary of your sessions"
<jono> jcastro, good idea, but I suspect few will use it in all the madness of UDs
<jono> UDS
<Daviey> jcastro, you can mix and match tags...
<AlanBell> so . . . we need a link on the meeting page to pad.ubuntu.com/uds-o-track-day
<jono> remember how we do that with wiki pages, but often the pages get left empty
<jcastro> jono: right but this is way less mad, since we can put the links right on the summit page
<Daviey> #summary and #uds-o and #community
<jono> we could...do that and then ask the track leads to use that as content for the proceedings and to buff them up
<jcastro> right, the reason people don't do it is because there's no easy way to go from the schedule to the wiki
<Daviey> nigelb, !  How busy are you... ? :)
<jcastro> but if we just put a link right next to the track
<jcastro> since you have to go to that page every day
<jcastro> for example:
<jcastro> Daviey: check this out:
<jcastro> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/
<jcastro> see the By Track:
<jcastro> it could be Community - (Summary)
<jcastro> and summary is a link
<jcastro> to community-o-summary
<AlanBell> is it one summary per day or one summary per uds (for each track)
<jcastro> per day per track
<AlanBell> okies, on it
<jcastro> "This is what happened in Community today"
<jcastro> AlanBell: wait!
<jcastro> let's convince jono it's a good idea first
<AlanBell> quicker to code it up and show him it is a good idea :)
<jcastro> jono: right, so this is how you make this less work
<jcastro> so last time you had to find us and be like "guys what did you do today"
<jcastro> then you would have to compile all that together
<jcastro> instead you would say "every session you run put your session is there, or you will be killed"
<jono> jcastro, I think it is a good idea, but I don't think the tool was the problem, but I am happy to trial this if you want
<jcastro> then at the end of the day you take all our raw stuff, massage, and done!
<Daviey> AlanBell, One more thing... Any chance you can add ETHERPAD_HOST_SUFFIX ? :)
<jcastro> right, and if we have it right on the schedule it will be in our faces, so we'll be inclined to make sure it doesn't suck
<Daviey> AlanBell, meh, scrub that
<AlanBell> well you can put a port in the host if you want
<jcastro> AlanBell: oh, another idea but it's probably P material
<jcastro> in any given doc I can designate what's summary content
<jcastro> but nm, that's probably too complicated
<jono> jcastro, make sure you liaise with IS over the etherpad reqs
<jcastro> jono: kirkland and Daviey are doing that
<jcastro> I'm not involved in that
<AlanBell> jono: I have been talking to kirkland and elmo today
<Daviey> jamespage is the mug^D person doing most of the heavy lifting atm.
<doctormo> jono: I'll be going to LGM in Montreal instead of UDS this cycle, are there any graphics related interests I could communicate on behalf of the Ubuntu community?
<jono> jcastro, ok, can ask you to just have oversight to ensure everyone is keeping the comms channels open?
<jcastro> Daviey: is it going to be EC2 or a real server?
<AlanBell> elmo says we should be good to go with pad.ubuntu.com
<Daviey> jcastro: pass.
<jcastro> jono: nod
<jono> doctormo, I don't think so - maybe talk to Ivanka thoug
<jono> h
<jcastro> Daviey: is that pass as "I don't know?" or pass as in "lol not my problem?"
<doctormo> aye aye
<Daviey> jcastro: mostly the former.
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> "a little of both"
<jcastro> AlanBell: ok so next question
<Daviey> AlanBell: can jcastro embed a pony?
<Daviey> a flashing GIF pony?
<jcastro> no no, nothing so drastic
<AlanBell> actually yes
<jcastro> AlanBell: I assume the server your running is running summit
<jcastro> so what's the plan wrt. landing that in summit on summit.u.c?
<Daviey> AlanBell: what about play some midi files on page load?
 * AlanBell adds the pony
<AlanBell> jcastro: the "server" is my laptop
<AlanBell> and yes, running summit
<Daviey> jcastro: AlanBell's branch can land pretty quickly.. we can use pad.ubuntu-uk.org as an interim... the minimal theme is not functioning but valid proof of concept
<AlanBell> click on the summit link in the header
<AlanBell> Daviey: how about pad.daviey.com
<Daviey> Not really happy landing the pad server AlanBell is developing against
<jcastro> Daviey: ok so you're not concerned about landing it and deploying it quickly?
<jcastro> Daviey: sorry let me rephrase
<jcastro> ok so landing his branch and having it on prod summit.u.c won't be a problem?
<AlanBell> Daviey: I put pad.ubuntu.com in the settings.py
<Daviey> AlanBell: i'd rather a *ubuntu* domain TBH :)
<Daviey> jcastro: no problem.
<AlanBell> and primarypad.com in my localsettings.py
<Daviey> AlanBell: groovy
<Daviey> jcastro: it's a simple deployment atm, as trunk = deployed.
<jcastro> Daviey: alright so basically he can prototype all he wants irregardless of what you guys do with the real etherpad we'll use
<Daviey> AlanBell isn't making any DB changes, so nice and simples
 * AlanBell is simples personified
<jcastro> AlanBell: I owe you many beers
<jcastro> this is awesome
 * AlanBell opens a tab
<Daviey> AlanBell: Can i land your branch now?
<AlanBell> Daviey: 10 minutes or so
<Daviey> AlanBell: okay, throw in a merge request when ready
<jcastro> Daviey: ok so when this lands
<jcastro> we'll basically have it
<jcastro> but with a temporary etherpad
<Daviey> yes
<jcastro> ah awesome
<Daviey> jcastro: Finding someone to do an etherpad ubuntu theme would be good for deployment IMO :)
<Daviey> it's just CSS foo.
<jcastro> you mean for the full on pad?
<jcastro> or the embedded thing
<jcastro> I would think most people at UDS will do the embedded thing
<cjohnston> would need both eventually
<jcastro> Daviey: I suppose integrating the IRC channel into the side thing will be hard
<cjohnston> cause im sure people will use the pad.u.c outside of uds
<jcastro> cjohnston: right, but the time crunch is for UDS
<AlanBell> jcastro: nope, not hard
<cjohnston> thats why I said eventually ;-)
<Daviey> jcastro: what side?
<jcastro> on the sidebar in the notes screen
<Daviey> jcastro: Yeah, i'm saying if we get the ubuntu theme into the first deployment of etherpad, it's more likely to get done :)
<jcastro> Daviey: ok, so you want me to find someone to do an etherpad ubuntu theme, I can do that.
<Daviey> jcastro: Won't that make the page /really/ cramped?
<jcastro> Daviey: yeah bridge too far, I am just brainstorming
<jcastro> Daviey: right now IS has to set up each room with an IRC client, and like a browser window
<jcastro> in the future
<jcastro> it would be cool if we just had a frame with the notes in the middle, irc, and the next part of the schedule in one thing we can fullscreen
<jcastro> Daviey: where would a contributor pull the css from, can they just bzr branch lp: from somewhere to get the theming stuff?
<AlanBell> ooh, link to icecast for the room would be good
<jcastro> AlanBell: there's a bug for that!
<nigelb> paultag: :_
<nigelb> Daviey: depends on why
<paultag> nigelb: :)
<jcastro> AlanBell: but if you can put it on this page, great!
<nigelb> (I just popped it just before bed)
<Ronnie> ping kim0
<nigelb> Daviey: wassup? what are you plotting?
<jcastro> nigelb: want to do the CSS for etherpad?
<Ronnie> http://84.86.207.22:8000/ if you have time, could you give some feedback
<nigelb> jcastro: this weekend? YES!
<jcastro> \o/
 * nigelb sets friday as etherpad hackday
<nigelb> I have a bunch of summit fixes to do too, so perfect
<salgado> mhall119, so, after talking to Daviey and james_w we figured it'd be possible to have a separate theme on summit.linaro.org just by using separate 'media' directories for that vhost, with our custom css/images
<kim0> Ronnie: hey
<salgado> the only thing we wouldn't be able to do with that is change the ubuntu log as that's hard-coded in the base template, so I've proposed a change to the light-django-theme thing: https://code.launchpad.net/~salgado/ubuntu-community-webthemes/ubuntu-logo-to-css/+merge/58383
<salgado> although I might have proposed it against the wrong branch?
 * AlanBell chucks in a merge request
<Ronnie> kim0: i hope we could have it ready before the launch of 11.04
<AlanBell> I am still working on the track daily summary thing, complicated by the fact that meetings can be on multiple days
<kim0> Ronnie: hmm deploying to production is probably gonna go slower than you think :
<Ronnie> kim0: any idea how 'fast' the production can deploy?
<kim0> Ronnie: I'd think it'd have to be ready by now
<kim0> Ronnie: the code that is
<mhall119> salgado: you can use different templates entirely if it'll run on a separate server
<Ronnie> kim0: is not ready yet :(
<salgado> mhall119, right, but the goal is to have a single deployment serving both vhosts
<Ronnie> altought basic functionality wont take long i guess
<Ronnie> but testing need to be done
<kim0> Ronnie: Yeah .. no need for that deadline though ..
<kim0> we're not running out of releases soon :)
<Ronnie> ;)
<AlanBell> what is the icecast url format?
<jcastro> checking
<jcastro> http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/
<mhall119> salgado: looks like it's proposed against the right branch
<mhall119> salgado: you can have 2 instances of teh same code running, but using different settings files, and thus different templates
<salgado> mhall119, right, but we wanted to avoid that to make deployment easier for IS
<czajkowski> sometimes canonical sysadmins just make my day rather easy
<mhall119> salgado: gotcha, I don't have any objections to your merge proposals, if I have time later today I'll test it and if everything looks okay I'll merge it
<salgado> mhall119, great, thanks!
<mhall119> np
<jcastro> jussi: BOOYAH: http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/
<doctormo> What kind of file is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/596258/ ?
<doctormo> It's not ini format, it's something else, but I don't know it yet.
<mhall119> doctormo: dunno,  but it doesn't look pleasant
<Daviey> AlanBell, so, icecast url is a model object you can call
<Daviey> AlanBell, room.icecast_url
<AlanBell> awesome
<Ronnie> kim0: do you have an 10.04 installation running?
<Ronnie> i also get the error: Can't create GeoIP->gi object when trying: gi = GeoIP.open('/usr/share/GeoIP/GeoLiteCity.dat', GeoIP.GEOIP_STANDARD) any ideas?
<AlanBell> http://libertus.co.uk:8000/uds-o/meeting/full-of-awesome/ now including links to "$track summary for $day" and icecast url if specified on the room
<Daviey> mhall119, The ubuntu-website is a strict alias in the apache config... so having varying django settings will not help.
<Daviey> or i can't see how it can, at least
<AlanBell> jcastro: jono: the notes have landed, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/2011-05-10/ and click on the icon of the community tuesday roundtable
<AlanBell> note the "Community summary for Tuesday" link which is automatically added
<jono> AlanBell, nice!
<jono> AlanBell, do I need to save the notes?
<jono> there is no save button
<AlanBell> no need
<AlanBell> every keystroke is saved
<jono> awesome
<jono> how do I find out who each colour is?
<AlanBell> see the notes in a separate window button
<AlanBell> that takes you to the full etherpad UI with names
<jono> AlanBell, would be cool if it used OpenID to automatically display your name
<jono> this is sweet
<AlanBell> we could embed that rather than the micro or nano themes
<jono> AlanBell, would be handy if the logged in users were shown within summit
<jono> then there would be no need for a seperate link to the etherpad
<AlanBell> yeah, can do
<jono> cool
<jono> :-)
<AlanBell> we can do a theme with the user list but not the chat pane (because that dupes IRC)
<jono> AlanBell, yeah
<jono> I don't think the chat bit is useful
<jono> no one uses that in gobby anyway
<Daviey> chat pane IRC is bad for historical logs anyway
<Daviey> s/IRC/chat
<popey> best to keep chat in one place imo
<popey> logged too in irc
<AlanBell> so that bit inside the iframe is part of the etherpad theme, which nigelb is messing with on friday
<Daviey> jono, I looked at openid... it is currently possible, but not polished enough for deployment
<Daviey> (or secure)
<Daviey> It's not currently possible to use Ubuntu SSO, it would need to use the API... probably how mumble does it.
<kim0> Ronnie: maybe the file /usr/share/GeoIP/GeoLiteCity.dat doesn't exist (geoip-database or python-geoip not installed?)
<AlanBell> meh, you only have to name yourself once and the etherpad server knows who you are
<Ronnie> kim0: fixed, it was not unzipped
<Daviey> AlanBell, yeah, openid helps with accountability with abuse.
<kim0> cool
<Daviey> AlanBell, also note... using the micro theme... you cannot name yourself afaiks :(
<AlanBell> true, it would be good to have openid auth for longer term use
<Ronnie> http://84.86.207.22:8000/API/geoip
<Daviey> AlanBell, I think someone would need to reach in their pocket to get it sponsored :)
<Ronnie> kim0: its really easy to setup and development server instance, so if you'd like (and have time) ....
<AlanBell> yes, I knew you couldn't name yourself with the micro theme, only just realising that is kind of important in some sessions
<AlanBell> so we do a theme with the pad, editing controls (bold etc) and a sidebar with names, but no chat
<Daviey> AlanBell, I think the micro theme needs extending to have the username
<Daviey> +1
<paultag> how does the JS script POST the name?
<paultag> why not write a basic gate and post it before entering the chat
<paultag> then hack it to flip a session varable that lets them "in"
<Daviey> paultag, I know what you are thinking... and that could work
<paultag> it's a kludge, aye, but it might work in this timeframe
<paultag> Daviey: :)
<AlanBell> isn't it a cookie or something?
<Daviey> AlanBell, yes, cookie
<paultag> AlanBell: if it is, that'd be easy to set
<paultag> perfect :)
<Daviey> AlanBell, appending ?user=LP.id could be our fix
<Daviey> no need to have a gate IMO..
<paultag> +1, if you can get around it :)
<paultag> OK, heading off. cheerio, all
<kim0> Ronnie: can't really commit much time (I'm also off next week) :/
<Ronnie> kim0: ok
<AlanBell> not a cookie
<AlanBell> not a simple cookie anyhow
<Daviey> AlanBell, well it is cookie based, because if you clear your cookies, the name goes :)
<AlanBell> yeah the ET cookie
<AlanBell> but the name is stored serverside
<AlanBell> must do the quotas.js hacks to let plenty of people on each pad
<Daviey> yeah, i made it unlimited
<Daviey> AlanBell, it looks like it wouldn't be too complicated to extend the request.params.userId or request.params.username
<Daviey> then appending ?username=foo would work.
<AlanBell> ok so a bit of a mod on the etherpad side and a minor tweak to the iframe URL then?
<AlanBell> now all I have to do is a merge request to get http://ubingo.libertus.co.uk integrated with the keynote session
<Daviey> lol
<AlanBell> in fact if there is any chance of that getting in as an easter egg to be revealed on the day I would do the coding for it
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-04-20
<Daviey> AlanBell, If you are bored... grep for request.params._theme ... that needs replicating to sections that call request.params.username  (not quite sure if username or userId is the one we care about)
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> I need to walk away from the pooter.
<AlanBell> me too, tomorrow seems to have just happened
<AlanBell> jono: jcastro: did you see http://ubingo.libertus.co.uk/ I need to update it with some new buzzwords
<jono> AlanBell, haha
<AlanBell> clickable words and they are different if you refresh
<jono> AlanBell, you missed off "Crisp" and "Clean"
<jono> :-)
<AlanBell> they are in the list!
<Daviey> Chasm ?
<AlanBell> yup, it is there
<AlanBell> as is "windicator"
<Daviey> banana hammock ?
<jono> haha
<AlanBell> bacon is in there too somewhere
<AlanBell> need to take out Florida and add Budapest
<jono> :-)
<jono> jcastro, http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/blabbermouth.net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=157036
<mhall119> Daviey: different vhosts can have difference aliases, correct?
<mhall119> dyed easter eggs with the kids today.  Mine: http://imagebin.org/149159
<mhall119> back: http://imagebin.org/149160
<mhall119> Michelle's: http://imagebin.org/149161
<nigelb> morning
<nigelb> and good nes for today, I just bricked the package management on my new laptop
<nigelb> sigh
<pleia2> why'd you go and do that?
<nigelb> pleia2: ran the installation script for work. It did some crazy mess
<nigelb> (of note, I wrote the installation script)
<pleia2> doh
<nigelb> I'm thinking its because I'm running 10.10 and work laptop is running 10.04
<nigelb> s/work laptop/the laptop I wrote the script on/
<mhall119> holy moly I'm tired
<paultag> hey guys.
<Technoviking> evening
<paultag> Technoviking: wjat
<paultag> Technoviking: what's new?
<paultag> damn keyboard.
<Technoviking> not much
<Technoviking> on irc instead on finishing paper due tomorrow
<paultag> Technoviking: know the feeling, for sure
<paultag> Technoviking: got stood up by a girl tonight. That was fun.
<paultag> first time that's ever happened
<paultag> wow, why am I saying this on IRC
<Technoviking> heh
<Technoviking> later, I do need to finish before I hit the sack:)
<paultag> Technoviking: night, good luck!
<nigelb> mhall119: the bad new is, its only tuesday. good news -> long weekend ahead :)
<jussi> Morning peoples!
<jussi> jono: ping?
<jono> hey jussi
<jussi> jono: if you would, Id love it if you could retweet this super tweet? http://twitter.com/#!/JustMeAmber/status/60406017237856256
<jussi> especially as its music related :)
<jussi> (if you havent already - I didnt actually look)
<jono> jussi, you just want to use my twitter account? ;-)
<jono> done :-)
<jussi> jono: :D
<jussi> thanks
<nigelb> morning jussi, evening jono
<jono> hey nigelb
<nigelb> Phew, reintstall ubuntu after bricking it :p
<nigelb> +ed
<duanedesign> morning all
<jussi> nigelb: "bricking it" ?
<nigelb> jussi: I installed my work thing on it, broke a bunch of stuff :\
<nigelb> jussi: (I wrote the install script myself :p)
<nigelb> so now I have ot fix laptop and install script
<jussi> hehe
<duanedesign> nigelb: oh no your new laptop?
<nigelb> duanedesign: buhaha, already reinstalled Ubuntu, re-running the setup script to see if it bricks again ;)
<duanedesign> good luck!
<duanedesign> nigelb: is this a script you wrote?
<duanedesign> i have noticed you have been messing around with BASH lately
<nigelb> duanedesign: yup, it is
<nigelb> I've been messing around massively. There was an existing script, which I was asked to fix, but it was broke, so I rewrote the whole thing :-)
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> hey dpm, hello dholbach
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<kim0> morning all
<kim0> nigelb hey
<nigelb> hello kim0
<dholbach> hey kim0
<kim0> dholbach: hi there
<duanedesign> 'lo kim0 dholbach
<dholbach> hey duanedesign
<kim0> duanedesign: hello o/
 * duanedesign just spent the lst hour deleting spam from the forums
<kim0> ew
<huats> morning
<duanedesign> hello huats
<huats> hello duanedesign
<huats> I have seen your email
<huats> I plan to answer it later this week :)
<duanedesign> huats: great. Thank you
<czajkowski> addcitive tune :/
<czajkowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4Wy7gRGgeA CODE MONKEY
<cjohnston> mornin
<popey> pip pip!
<czajkowski> i really do wonder about you popey at times
<popey> Welcome to the club.
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/popey/+filebug
<cjohnston> Should I file a bug to ensure that all nuts and bolts in popey's head are tightened properly?
<jussi> awww: There are currently no bugs filed against popey.
 * jussi resists making jokes abour the driver of popey packages. :D
<mhall119> morning
<salgado> morning mhall119
 * popey read jussi's comment as "popey pancakes", now I want pancakes
<popey> but not popey pancakes
<Pici> Theres a joke there, but I'm not touching it.
<jussi> I want pancakes too! but I cant eat flour :(
<Pici> Gluten intolerance?
<mhall119> czajkowski: awesome video
<jussi> Pici: no, low card diet currently
<jussi> carb
<mhall119> salgado: your merge proposal was approved, and landed in trunk
<mhall119> well, landed in light-django-theme anyway
<nigelb> morning mhall119
<mhall119> you'll need to have IS do a pull from within the ubuntu_website directory
<mhall119> but I think we need some extra work in summit code to make the new theme work right
<mhall119> cjohnston might be able to answer that though
<salgado> mhall119, superb, thanks!  I already have changes to the summit code to give it a linaro look
<salgado> mhall119, are you thinking of anything specific that we're missing?  I was able to get it to use the new theme just by using separate media (css/images) files
<salgado> under the new apache vhost I pointed the existing /media and /ubuntu-website/media aliases to the newly created directories with our own media
<akgraner> jcastro, I have a silly question...What do I put on the UDS Registration under "Who is your attendance requested by?"  would that be Canonical since I'm sponsored? or other?
<Pendulum> jcastro: I've noticed questions similar to akgraner's all over the place (even more confusing for people who are self-sponsoring). Maybe it should be reworded, removed, or made non-required in the future?
<mhall119> salgado: the latest theme adds the white "mothership" bar at the top, and things like login should be moved up there
<mhall119> we did it for loco-directory, but I don't think we've done it for summit yet
<akgraner> I haven't finished filling out the reason for attending yet...let's see if I have enough room in this box..
<salgado> mhall119, I think it's already done; at least I see a white stripe at the top, with login links at the left and other links at the right
<salgado> oh, no, login is not there yet
<salgado> just the username, favorites and logout
<jussi> Pendulum: akgraner: Hrm, I didnt notice it - where is this? did I forget to register somewhere?
<akgraner> jussi - https://forms.canonical.com/udsreg/
<jussi> ooh, I hadnt noticed that - I just did the LP form. thanks
<akgraner> and I hate the dd/mm/yy layout...it confuses the heck out of me
<akgraner> I am so used to mm/dd/yy format...:-/
<akgraner> no wonder my calendars get screwed up :-)
<jussi> akgraner: mm/dd/yyyy seems so illogical to me? surely it should go from smallest to biggest?
<akgraner> hehe - only when I was in the military did I use day month year but always written as 20 APR 11 for example
<akgraner> every other place was until now has been Month, Day, Year...:-)  but I adapt and overcome...
<Pendulum> akgraner: most of the world outside the US does dd/mm/yy (or day month year)
<akgraner> Pendulum, yeah I know..:-)
<akgraner> I'm just venting about how it confuses me...;-p
<jussi> hrm, Im staying for a extra day... does that qualify for another event? why are they even asking me this?
<akgraner> ok so in the t-shirt information box it asks for male or female...I'd love to put female but they are so not true to size...and you it's a required field...
<akgraner> sigh
<akgraner> and wouldn't you know it's a required field (I meant)
<mhall119> salgado: yeah, so we need to fix that in summit's code before we roll out the new theme
<jussi> akgraner: put something in the comments?
<mhall119> jussi: no, it should go from largest to smallest
<mhall119> so you can sort it like a string and it still sorts correctly
<jussi> mhall119: either or, but all mixed up doesnt seem correct...
<mhall119> jussi: yup, but that's still how they teach all of us over here
<mhall119> just like how we still haven't converted to metric
<jussi> yeah...
<akgraner> jussi I only see comments available under accommodations and if I put something there about t-shirts I am sure someone will say "why did she comment about t-shirts under the accommodation area"
<mhall119> akgraner: you can comment about why you commented about t-shifts under the accommodations area
<akgraner> :-)
<jussi> hehe
<akgraner> also why does it say "Please note that you should make your own arrangements for accommodation."
<mhall119> akgraner: this form, is it on summit.ubuntu.com, or somewhere else?
<jussi> https://forms.canonical.com/udsreg/
<akgraner> https://forms.canonical.com/udsreg/
<mhall119> thought so
<jussi> should be linked from summit, methinks
<akgraner> ok so if you put Canonical as who requested you the you don't get that make you own arrangements statement
<akgraner> if you put other the add sponsored you will get that statement
<mhall119> I guess because Canonical can't guarantee that they'll be able to accommodate people who come for other companys
<Pendulum> mhall119: I think the real problem is what do people who aren't coming from a company and aren't sponsored put?
<mhall119> Pendulum: IIRC, you can put "Other" and write-in
<Pendulum> yeah, they're just not sure what to write in
<Pendulum> (so far I've heard of people putting their LoCo and 'community')
<mhall119> Pendulum: heck, put your own name if you're self-sponsored
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I don't know why the form says that
<Technoviking> dholbach, popey, pleia2: ping
<popey> Technoviking: pong
<Technoviking> I'm going ahead and putting the Sounder on moderation
<popey> its done already
<popey> dholbach: did it this morning after sending his mail
<jcastro> hey I saw some guy's blog yesterday about sounder
<popey> oh?
<jcastro> and why it was anti community to shut it down
<jcastro> yeah I was on my phone though
<jcastro> let me check
<Technoviking> I was on the fence about shutting down sounder, but after last night
<jcastro> http://cajuntechie.com/2011/04/canonical-takes-another-step-against.html
<jcastro> what happened last night?
<mhall119> jcastro: everything Canonical does is anti-community, didn't you know?  That's why Ubuntu has the smallest community of any distro
<jcastro> heh
<popey> jcastro: the community council were douchebags for shutting down sounder
<akgraner> mhall119, if you put other - the a read statement shows up and says you have to make your own accommodations
<akgraner> red even
<popey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/sounder/2011-April/016541.html
<jcastro> popey: is this anywhere or just private mails?
<popey> all on the list
<akgraner> which can be confusing if you are sponsored...:-)
<popey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/sounder/2011-April/016511.html
<mhall119> akgraner: agreed, I think sponsored people are supposed to list canonical, since that's who's sponsoring them
<jcastro> oh man
<jcastro> this is "awesome"
<jcastro> I would suggest a "Vote of No Confidence" in the current Ubuntu
<jcastro> Community leadership.  The current CC needs to be removed and a new
<jcastro> one voted in.  They're proven they cannot be trusted with the burden
<jcastro> of leadership.
<akgraner> I know but the wording is confusing..
<Pici> o.O
<akgraner> since most sponsored people requested the sponsorship not the other way around
<mhall119> akgraner: I see them as two different thing
<mhall119> you request "sponsorship" from Canonical
<akgraner> nods
<Pendulum> a better wording would probably be 'Who is sponsoring you?' with an opition for 'self'
<jcastro> the form is like to get your name and stuff
<mhall119> but, by sponoring you, Canonical is requesting that you attend the "summit"
<akgraner> But the forms asks "who requested you to attend"
<jcastro> I don't think it matters what you put in there
<akgraner> jcastro, yep it does.. b/c if you put other when you get to the hotel info it will tell you that you have to make your own arrangements for accommodations
<mhall119> akgraner: put another way, you don't ask canonical if you can go to UDS
<akgraner> mhall119, I'm not arguing I'm just saying it was confusing
<akgraner> that's ll
<akgraner> all
<mhall119> well that we agree on
<akgraner> and if it confused me I am sure it confused others
<mhall119> people are destined to be confused beings
<mhall119> or something like that
<akgraner> (not that I am not the measuring stick for confusion)
<mhall119> doctormo: where's the akgraner quote link?
<Pendulum> akgraner: I know it has because you're at least the 4th person I've seen ask that question (and in fact the 2nd today)
<akgraner> I just thought I would bring it up...
<mhall119> wow popey, did you drown this guy's puppy or something?
<mhall119> it's like reading sounder emails was the only joy he had left in life
<Pici> Heres another one: http://putt1ck.blogspot.com/2011/04/open-letter-to-ubuntu-community-council.html
<akgraner> Technoviking, we've pulled all reference to the sounder mailing list from the Official Book...
<popey> o_O
<vish> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/sounder/2011-April/016559.html "I would suggest a "Vote of No Confidence" in the current Ubuntu Community leadership . The current CC needs to be removed and a new one voted in." haha! who is gonna vote, i dont think that most of the people commenting there have a vote ! ;p
<vish> i guess, the truth is also out: CC is Canonical Council ;)
<jcastro> hey you can't blame canonical for this, blame popey!
<mhall119> yeah, the community should elect a handful of representatives to represent us, instead of allowing some "community council" to do whatever the please
<vish>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/popey/+filebug
<akgraner> Let's make today - International Blame Popey Day
<mhall119> popey: this is kind of like how, in the USA, people like to talk about the politicians that "the people" keep electing are not properly representing "the people"
<dpm> free software ftw! After not being able to run unity in my laptop since the latest xorg upgrade, I've just noticed the 3D support in nouveau works like a charm
<mhall119> every year we have a "replace them all with new people" campaign that ends up with 80% or more of the same people being re-elected
 * dpm trows nvidia to the bin and starts enjoying a projector-friendly laptop
<vish> dpm: now, how do we blame that on popey ?!
<vish> *something* is wrong there.. ;)
<dpm> :)
<Technoviking> the FC just got this email: Thank you very much for getting us our independence from the clutches of Microsoft.
<Technoviking> :)
<Technoviking> akgraner: thanks
<akgraner> my response to all requests today I've decided will be, "No, I don't have your pancake mix! See popey if you need further assistance!" ;-)
<Pici> I feel like starting all the emails I write today, regardless the recipient, with "An open letter to Alan Pope"
<akgraner> haha - see popey everyone here <3's you!
<jcastro> I just think it's awesome that "blame popey" has so much mindshare that people actually are blaming popey
<jcastro> "I'm getting fat, ugh, I hate you popey."
<akgraner> don't worry jcastro - we'll have a blame you day soon :-)
<jcastro> "Bills due, sigh, stupid popey...."
<jcastro> I have a confession to make, popey was the shooter on the grassy knoll
<vish> lmao!!
<akgraner> hahaha
<popey> I like the word "knoll"
<popey> I dont know why though.
<popey> Elvis killed JFK!
<Technoviking> jcastro: I'm pretty sure I can find poster from the 1960's that clearly state Blame Castro:)
<mhall119> popey is D.B.Cooper
<popey> bet there's already a conspiracy about that
 * dpm hugs popey
<popey> :)
<jcastro> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/sounder/2011-April/016512.html
<jcastro> this one is the best so far
 * mhall119 blames popey for hugs and other forms of affection
<jcastro> I mean, planet of the apes reference and everything
<mhall119> and rainbows, rainbows are all popey's fault
<popey> I HATE YOU ALL
<popey> :D
<Technoviking> heh
 * nigelb hugs popey 
 * Pendulum hugs popey 
<nigelb> quick
<nigelb> EVERYONE HUG popey
<JFo> what an interesting finding.... Reggaeton music makes haters sound less interesting.
<JFo> :)
 * JFo hugs popey
<mhall119> lol
<JFo> and squeeze him and call him George
<JFo> and stroke his bill
<mhall119> JFo: quick, sing the sounder emails in Reggaeton
<JFo> that is what I have been reading mhall119 :-D
<JFo> it just happened to fit with popey's statement :-)
<jcastro> I will miss sounder
<jcastro> it was my first ever post to an ubuntu list
<mhall119> I think I've heard about sounder maybe once before
<JFo> I never read it... until today
<jcastro> sounder the idea, not sounder as it is today
<JFo> jcastro, agreed on that
<nigelb> All I've heard of sounder is popey ranting about how it should be shut down :p
<akgraner> dapper drake, Ubuntu 6.06 was the first LTS server release right?
<mhall119> um, was there a server version of 6.06?
<mhall119> I know it was the first LTS
<jcastro> I think it was all one thing back then
<JFo> yeah, I don't see a Dapper server kernel
<nigelb> mhall119: we just EOD'd on the server edition
<akgraner> ok just making sure - it's before my time ;-p
<nigelb> mhall119: well, we will. In 10 days.
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<mhall119> EOD?
<JFo> nigelb, Explosive Ordinance Disposal?
<JFo> oh, EOL
<nigelb> s/EOD/EOL
<JFo> :-P
<akgraner> JFO it's ETS'ing
<mhall119> JFo: yours sounds like more fun
<JFo> akgraner, LOL
<JFo> mhall119, without doubt
<jcastro> dholbach: man dude, old times! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/sounder/2006-January/003623.html
<nigelb> JFos ideas are generally fun :p
<JFo> I always enjoyed EOD duty
<akgraner> initial success or total failure  - EOD motto
<nigelb> whiprush.org -> nice domain jcastro
<JFo> akgraner, (=
<jcastro> hah yeah, old
<JFo> akgraner, I had a shirt that said "Keep up with me if you want to live."
<dholbach> jcastro, WOW
<nigelb> jcastro: I <3 item g
<JFo> with Ahnuld on it
<jcastro> dholbach: I was just looking at old archives. jerome gontancgo!
<jcastro> dholbach: daniel robitaille
<jcastro> dholbach: I love you bro.
<jcastro> *hugs*
 * dholbach hugs jcastro back :)
<popey> yeah, i went back looking at some posts from 2004 recently
<popey> jcastro had the first post iirc
<jcastro> I did
<dholbach> what the people in this discussion really want to say is: we're old
<jcastro> if someone ever says I don't care about the list then I have total trump ability.
<jcastro> I also have a forum account older than most people
<jcastro> day it launched iirc
<nigelb> dholbach: hahaha, nice perception :p
<dholbach> pad.lv is just awesome
<Technoviking> yeah, that is a given. My son now listen to music I don't understand:)
<salgado> Daviey, mhall119, so, we'll need a copy of the 'media' and 'ubuntu_website/media' dirs for the linaro website; would you prefer it as part of the summit code base (simplifies deployment) or in a separate similar to how the light-django-theme is used?  the size of both dirs is around 400kiB
<mhall119> salgado: it should be separate, IMO, since it'll mostly be copied from light-django-theme anyway, not summit
<vish> hmm, actually reading the meeting logs, popey wanted to discuss this sounder again at a convenient time too, and dholbach's announcement blog has positive comment too..  but i guess everyone just likes blaming popey  :D
<salgado> mhall119, well, the 'media' dir is copied from summit.  maybe what's copied from summit should live in the summit codebase and what's not goes in a separate branch?
<mhall119> salgado: oh? I thought most of it was in ubuntu_website/
<mhall119> the parts that you'd be changing anyway
<salgado> I see a lot of stuff under summit/media/, but maybe it's no longer used?
<mhall119> salgado: or it's used for things like the schedule table
<salgado> oh, yeah, up to now I've only changed stuff that comes from ubuntu_website
<mhall119> everything for the theme should be in ubuntu_website/media
<salgado> ok, cool, then I probably don't need a copy of media/
<dholbach> kim0, jcastro, dpm: I assume there's no team call today?
<jcastro> I don't know if he was leaving today or not
<dpm> dholbach, I thought there were. Is jono not leaving tomorrow?
<dholbach> ohok
<dpm> yeah, he's off tomorrow, but not today
<dholbach> ok ok
<dpm> dholbach, so no party yet ;-)
<salgado> mhall119, do you know what revision of light-django-theme we're using on summit.u.c?
<mhall119> salgado: not specifically, but it's several versions old at least
<mhall119> Daviey: can you check on that?
<cjohnston> mhall119: im working on fixing it right now so that the theme can be upgraded
<mhall119> \o/
<salgado> Daviey, mhall119, does https://code.launchpad.net/~salgado/summit/linaro/+merge/58503 seem reasonable to you?
<mhall119> salgado: why not just define a separate summit for linaro?/
<salgado> mhall119, separate summit?
<mhall119> yeah, have UDS-O and then Linaro-something
<mhall119> that way you can define your own rooms, schedule, meetings, attendees, etc
<mhall119> tracks
<mhall119> there's no technical reason I know of for trying to do it in the uds-o summit record
<salgado> mhall119, if we do that we'd lose the ability of avoiding clashes for required participants when scheduling meetings, wouldn't we?
<salgado> there may be other reasons, though; let me check
<salgado> some people are required participants in both linaro and ubuntu sessions
<mhall119> salgado: I'm not sure, but we could make the schedule conflicts check based only on date, not summit
<salgado> mhall119, we also don't have our own rooms
<mhall119> salgado: hmmmm.....
<mhall119> we can probably change it to allow a room to be defined for more than one summit...but that might take extra work
<salgado> and people would have to register as attending both events
<salgado> and there may be other issues
<jcastro> no no no!
<jcastro> no seperate summits!
<mhall119> I don't see dual attendence as bad
<mhall119> jcastro: why not?
<jcastro> we'd add a bunch of complication with people's sessions
<jcastro> because people need to be able to do both
<mhall119> they would be able to do both
<mhall119> and we can update schedule conflict checks to account for it
<jcastro> conflict resolution for both systems?
<mhall119> both summits, same system
<mhall119> by 'separate summit' I mean create a new 'linaro-o' summit entry in summit.ubuntu.com
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> ugh, no way, we'd have to copy the plenaries over every time there's a change?
<jcastro> and what about blueprints?
<jcastro> and then we'd have to teach them how to admin summit and make the slots, etc.
<jcastro> we only have like 3 weeks left
<mhall119> I'd just rather make summit properly handle multiple simultaneous events, rather than continuing to add hacks everywhere to just support one additional event
<jcastro> true, but we don't have time for that
<jcastro> linaro only started planning like this week
<mhall119> true, but can we hold off on these new hacks until we have time to do it right?
<jcastro> so we're trying to make it all fit
<jcastro> salgado: james_w: do you guys have work time allocated post O for summit improvements for UDS?
<salgado> mhall119, we're making sure upper management talks to us earlier next time, so that we can do things properly
<james_w> jcastro, not yet, but we will
<jcastro> mhall119: dunno, they have hard requirements, I say we put it in, and then at UDS you guys chat and figure out what we need to do for P
<jcastro> mhall119: at first I was like "oh we'll just make another summit in the system"
<jcastro> then I sat in this one call and joey and I figured out that that wouldn't work
<mhall119> it would work, it just wouldn't be convenient
<mhall119> cause you'd have to duplicate rooms and schedules and you wouldn't get conflict checks
<jcastro> right
<mhall119> but all of those things we can (and, IMO, should) add
<jcastro> I agree
<jcastro> just not 3 weeks before
<mhall119> in case next time we have UDS + Linary + KDE at the same time and place
<mhall119> Linaro, gah, I don't know why I keep mistyping that
<jcastro> tbh I still don't like that we're touching summit too much, bu Daviey reassures me his code is gold.
<dholbach> jcastro, dpm, kim0: hum............
<dholbach> where's Bacon?
<jcastro> dholbach: does that mean we can go drink beer?
<dholbach> jcastro, I guess ;-)
<mhall119> yay!
<dpm> party!
<jcastro> dholbach: I think we should take this time to reflect on what we can improve within ourselves
<dholbach> jcastro, good idea
<cjohnston> I can't wait to have some beer!
<maco> Sarah Jane has joined the Brigadier
<popey> That's it! I'm shutting down this IRC channel!
<dholbach> popey, thanks
<popey> :)
<dpm> now mr. popey, I'd like to send you a letter before you do that!
<popey> Oh goody.
<popey> Is it pink?
<popey> Please say it's pink!
<dpm> it comes in a multicoloured envelope
<popey> Double rainbow!?
<dpm> of course, plus unicorns
 * dpm stops
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> dpm, I'm sure you're on popey's blacklist now
<czajkowski> for jono http://www.broadsheet.ie/2011/04/17/for-that-special-someone/
<popey> ooooooo
<nigelb> popey is back on facebook?
<popey> He is.
<nigelb> dpm: with ponies :p
<czajkowski> can we rewind back to april 1st and restart the month please
<nigelb> bwahahaha https://twitter.com/#!/lauracowen/status/60724783779807232
<popey> :)
<Technoviking> popey: where are the forums?
<Technoviking> :)
<dpm> dholbach, jcastro, kim0, as it seems we're not going to have the team call, I'll leave a bit earlier today, as I need to catch a train. Have a nice Easter break!. (I'll still be idling here for a bit, though)
<kim0> enjoy
<dholbach> dpm, you took tomorrow off?
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, it's bank holiday here
<dholbach> ahh
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> enjoy!
<dholbach> I'll still be here tomorrow, but I call it a day in a bit too
<dpm> thanks, and the same for everyone else having a break, have a nice one!
<jcastro> I'll be on travel!
<jcastro> so I will see you next week!
<dpm> cool, see ya!
 * dpm starts packing
<dholbach> alright, I'm out of here too
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow - HUGS
<cjohnston> o/
<cjohnston> jcastro: what does the "register interest" in tracks do/what is it for
<cjohnston> I know what it means, I guess how is it used by you guys
<jcastro> I don't remember what that's for
<paultag> hey jcastro, you have a sense of humor, aye?
<paultag> doctormo: you too
 * pleia2 sends hugs around
 * paultag hugs pleia2 
<pleia2> thanks to everyone who handled sounder, it feels very good to have it gone
<pleia2> dpm: nhandler said you were having trouble logging into the classroom blog? I'm around if you want to work on getting it sorted
<dpm> pleia2, I could log in fine. I just wanted to edit an article and I didn't have write permissions (only view)
<pleia2> dpm: ah ok, that's because you're an author rather than administrator, so you can add new posts but you can't edit other peoples
<dpm> pleia2, that's fine, I don't need to be an admin
<pleia2> ok :)
<pleia2> I updated the last post to link to your day 5 summary
<dpm> pleia2, great, thanks!
<akgraner> paultag you around?  Ohio Linux Fest is interested in an UbuCon this year...
<jcastro> paultag: I have a sense of humor about everything
<jcastro> except ohio
<paultag> akgraner: heyya amber :)
<paultag> akgraner: awesome!!!!!
<paultag> jcastro: I was thinking of doing a new tumblr blog (they let you have more then one)
<akgraner> paultag, who is the POC I can send them too?
<paultag> jcastro: I'm thinking of making fun of Ubuntu once a week in an onion style mini-article or image or something -- I call it "The Eggplant"
<paultag> akgraner: jacob is one of them, he's the only POC who's in the wider community
<paultag> akgraner: there are two others, want me to email you them (with them CC'd) ?
<akgraner> How about I email you..and you can email them?
<paultag> akgraner: sure :)
<paultag> jcastro: want to help? I want to get a few @ubuntu'ers who can help make fun of Ubuntu
<akgraner> ok once you get the email...I've punted it to you all to do with as you see fit :-)
<paultag> akgraner: righto! Cheers!
<akgraner> paultag,  thanks!
<paultag> akgraner: thank you!
<akgraner> jcastro, you'll see 4 or 5 emails hit your inbox shortly...not spamming you just finalizing emails to folks about open week and keeping you in the loop
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> don't worry I have an akgraner label in gmail
<jcastro> (haha just kidding, I don't)
<mhall119> paultag: I'd offer to join you, but it's probably frowned upon
<paultag> mhall119: nah, just do it as your ubuntu side :)
<akgraner> hehe pete says he sets my emails to him to /dev/null :-/
<paultag> mhall119: it'll be in good taste
<paultag> as far as satire can handle good taste, I guesss
<mhall119> satire always tastes good to me
<paultag> right?
<salgado> Daviey, another thing we were asked to do for summit.l.o is to omit the non-linaro tracks from the main summit page.  I'd like to find a way to do that in the least intrusive way possible but I can't think of anything that's significantly better than http://paste.ubuntu.com/596653/.  do you have any ideas on how to do that?
<Daviey> salgado, i guess +        tracks = tracks.filter(slug__contains='track1')   s/track1/liaro ?
<Daviey> linaro*
<salgado> yeah, definitely; I changed to track1 just to test against the sample db
<Daviey> salgado, i'm not a fan of $co-located-event stuff being part of the core code.. i'd rather it was a setting.. but TBH, it is the simplest approach
<Daviey> salgado, that won't collapse rooms with no linaro sessions in tho?
<Daviey> salgado, considering we now have 17 rooms IIRC, should the ubuntu display hide linaro sessions?
<james_w> Daviey, a setting how?
<Daviey> jcastro, you might have thoughts.
<james_w> "only_show_tracks_containing = linaro"?
<Daviey> james_w, a python list of settings.COLOCATEDEVENTS.
<jcastro> what are we trying to do?
<Daviey> jcastro, should the ubuntu display hide linaro sessions? (hiding rooms with only linaro sessions)....
<salgado> Daviey, I'd rather have this properly designed to avoid special casing linaro in multiple places, but yeah, at this point this is probably the least bad options
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> it's just one schedule for everybody
<Daviey> jcastro,  concerned we have 17 rooms AIUI, and the display is going to be difficult
<jcastro> though iirc linaro sessions had a little logo or something
<salgado> yes, they still have a different logo and border
<james_w> I'm not sure the rooms would reduce any if we did that given that we aren't keeping Linaro to specific rooms
<jcastro> Daviey: it's only 2 more than last time
<salgado> good point; it worked for Linaro last time because the majority of the sessions were non-linaro
<jcastro> (and plenary room isn't on the schedule)
<jcastro> the dedicated linaro rooms aren't on the schedule
<Daviey> ah, good point.
<Daviey> jcastro, Are you sure on that last point?
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> they're not scheduled
<jcastro> they just say "linaro so and so will be in this room all day"
<jcastro> linaro tracks have access to these 16 rooms
<jcastro> + they have like 4 dedicated rooms for hackfests
<jcastro> and some amount of like suites for meetings and stuff
<Daviey> salgado, If that diff is functional, i would say go for it.  There is no point burning too much of your time in perfection, and I don't think we have time to be too picky.  Doesn't look inefficient code..
<salgado> Daviey, agreed, but I can at least mark these places with XXXs and file a bug so that hopefully we don't forget them after UDS, like we did last time
<Daviey> salgado, XXX = grep -inr linaro summit/ :)
<Daviey> One reason i'm not keep on specific string mentions is that one other group uses summit for their event...  it would be unfair for us to refuse their patches in trunk which relate to a specific string we use.
<Daviey> s/keep/keen
<Daviey> salgado, The idea i have is overcomplexing the issue, and no real gain... so just merge it :)
<salgado> Daviey, I'm not keen on this approach either, and I really hope to clean this up and come up with a proper solution which allows multiple summits to share rooms and stuff, before the next UDS
<Daviey> salgado, Sounds good to me!
<cjohnston> Daviey: you still around?
<Daviey> cjohnston, no
<akgraner> paultag, you have an email...moose is cc'd as she will be the POC on the OLF side of things...
<paultag> akgraner: sent mail back as you poked me :)
<paultag> akgraner: rock on, thanks so much
<akgraner> paultag, you're welcome....
<paultag> akgraner: we're both now off the hook :)
<paultag> ^5 for delegating :)
<akgraner> paultag, woot woot - I learned that from jcastro....
<paultag> :)
<paultag> so my license expired four days ago
<paultag> so I dressed way up to hide the fact I'm actually this super huge terrorist
<paultag> and now I'm stuck in the airport wearing a tie
<paultag> I hate this so much, I need to change
<paultag> I feel like such a choch
<akgraner> hahaha...dude if you put on a suit and tie to fly  you deserve to be uncomfortable
<paultag> akgraner: my license is expired!!!!!!
<akgraner> ok...you still deserve it ;-P
<paultag> akgraner: I had zero valid forms of ODID
<paultag> so I just need to snaz my way through
<paultag> hehehe
<paultag> goddamn lag in the airport is rough
<akgraner> ahhh
<paultag> yeah, I think I'll change in the airport bathroom
<akgraner> I lost my ID once...they let me fly but it was an ordeal...
<paultag> I wonder if that's considered weird
<paultag> akgraner: yeah, they checked my prostate
<akgraner> paultag, haha (trying my best not so say anything inappropriate to that last remark - it's a difficult test of my willpower)
<paultag> yeah. I'm doing this thang. down with the shirt!
<paultag> akgraner: :P
<paultag> oh wow, so much better
<paultag> feeling good now
<paultag> OK, off to my flight. One love
<JanC> paultag: my dad once had that happen *because* he had a valid passport...
<JanC> (it so happened that he had a visum for Columbia in it...)
<JanC> after that he "lost" his passport and applied for a new one  :P
<JanC> Colombia
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-04-21
<akgraner> JFo, you still up?  We need some mad dj skilz....and becca needs a beat she can put these vocals too
<cjohnston> heh
<akgraner> she said  the Bm Bm/E cord changes are annoying her and she just wants to sing not play and sing...:-/
<nigelb> ;5~Morning folks
<akgraner> morning nigelb
<akgraner> I was showing becca how to use audacity (what little I know) and she sat down at my computer and laughed the muahahaha laugh as she found my fb, qwibber and irc screens and said - "Now, I have the power!"
<nigelb> akgraner: hahaha
<akgraner> I threatened her if she typed anything as me...
<cjohnston> jcastro: what do you think about on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/ seperating out the linaro tracks from the ubuntu tracks somehow...
<jcastro> I think that's a bad idea
<cjohnston> Like a Ubuntu By Track: and Linaro By Tracl:
<jcastro> they use the same rooms as normal UDS
<jcastro> so the scheduler jumbles them all up in the same pile
<cjohnston> right.. not saying different pages or anything.. but right now its, u, u, u, u, u, l, l, l, l, l, l, l, l, l, u, u, u... i think all the u's should be in one column, and all the l's in one column
<jcastro> they have a logo
<jcastro> it's supposed to be integrated on purpose
<cjohnston> I don't see any logos
<jcastro> it's supposed to be Linaro and Ubuntu are one intermingled happiness
<jcastro> not Linaro on this side, Ubuntu on that side
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> then why specidy linaro andoind and not ubuntu design?
<cjohnston> they are being seperated by that
<cjohnston> imo
<jcastro> I dunno man
<nigelb> cjohnston: don't make jcastro cry :p
<mhall119> jcastro: if it's supposed to be one intermingled happiness, why are we adding settings to only show Linaro tracks?
<nigelb> that's probably just to filter, and the intermingled happiness sounds like its only for the screens :p
<cjohnston> theres no ubuntu only track views
<jcastro> look guys, I only found out about the linaro stuff  like 2 days ago
<cjohnston> lol
<jcastro> they have exactly 1 blueprint filed
<jcastro> and we have like 2 weeks until UDs
<nigelb> like I said, dont make jcastro cry ;)
<jcastro> so all the reqs keep changing
<nigelb> cjohnston: do we have a web precense team bluprint yet?
<cjohnston> theres an ld one...
<cjohnston> discussion of a summit one...
<mhall119> nigelb: can we at least make him wimper a little?
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> cjohnston: link me to the LD one
<nigelb> mhall119: can I propose a summit one?
<cjohnston> i dont know that its approved yet
<nigelb> aaah.
<mhall119> nigelb: you can propose whatever you want, I'll be at the ISD sprint :)
<akgraner> "and jcastro goes from community team member by day to linaro super hero by night"
<nigelb> mhall119: dammit, no point in having something without you
<cjohnston> what about me
<mhall119> nigelb: I can probably get out of my sprint for summit and ld work
<nigelb> mhall119: yeah, that's why I asked you first, so that you can jump out :-)
<mhall119> but I'll have to get it approved, so the sooner you get the blueprints approved and scheduled, the better chance of me being there
<cjohnston> schedules change.. :-/
 * nigelb goes to write blueprint.
 * cjohnston is off to bed.. gnite
<nigelb> good night cjohnston
<nigelb> didn't jcastro have a 'how to propose sessions vido?'
<akgraner> yeppers he does
<nigelb> can someone link me to that?
<mhall119> cjohnston: impossible, UDS schedules are written in stone
<nigelb> so that's whhy jono takes time to approve. he'll be etching on stone....
<mhall119> jono just rips on his guitar and the stone falls away where the letters should be
<akgraner> mhall119, and by stone do you mean jello
<nigelb> hahaha
<mhall119> akgraner: no, even jello roughly holds it's shape, more like water
<nigelb> akgraner: yeah, bright green ones
<akgraner> well the schedule does melt under heat and pressure just like jello...it's starts out solid...
<mhall119> why are you squeezing your jello?
<nigelb> lots of pressure :p
<nigelb> to fit the scedule
<akgraner> nigelb, http://ubuntudevelopers.blip.tv/file/3539348/
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/4795149014/the-power-users-guide-to-unity
<jcastro> BEHOLD
 * nigelb tweets
<jcastro> ok everyone tell everyone about this
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/
<jcastro> and upboat me on the reddits
<nigelb> hang on, sighning in.
<nigelb> upvoted :-)
<akgraner> jcastro, that's am awesome post!
<jcastro> TELL THE UNIVERSE
<akgraner> I'll stick it on the Fridge...
<akgraner> jcastro, your twitter id is castrojo? or something else?
<jcastro> castrojo
<nigelb> jcastro: SHE ISN'T FOLLOWING YOU!
<nigelb> :-P
<akgraner> twitted and dented :-)
<jcastro> oh so she's like jono then?
<akgraner> ouch!
<nigelb> haha
 * akgraner fixes that right now..
<akgraner> I am usually signed into qwibber and to follow people I have to sign into twitter...
<akgraner> ha I am following you
<akgraner> I need to follow more people...:-(  but I hate being signed into gwibber and all the other social sites...I like one place...
<mhall119> yeah, missing a "follow" option in gwibber is a pain
<akgraner> if I could follow people and get to my facebook group pages....my gwibber life would be complete
<mhall119> I'm not sure if the twitter api doesn't allow it or what
<nigelb> does I think.
<nigelb> mhall119: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/summit/+spec/community-o-summit
<nigelb> everything looks alright?
<paultag> JanC: oh noes!
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> hello dholbach
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<kim0> morning
<jussi> Monring kim0 :)
<kim0> jussi: hey :)
<nigelb> hey kim0
<nigelb> hello jussi
<kim0> nigelb: hi o/
<nigelb> oh yeah, dpm is off today :-)
<duanedesign> morning dholbach nigelb kim0
<dholbach> hey duanedesign
<kim0> duanedesign: hey
<duanedesign> what online open poll systems are there. nhandler always sets up the ones we use on the Beginners Team...having trouble remembering the name
<czajkowski> doodle?
<duanedesign> thank you czajkowski
<czajkowski> duanedesign: np
<popey> Morning all!
<czajkowski> popey: still here, they;ve not removed you from the internet then
<czajkowski> all is good and safe in the world then
<popey> Not _yet_
<czajkowski> should I stay or should I go now....
<Daviey> czajkowski: Whatever you do, Darling you gotta let me know.
<AlanBell> if I stay there will be trouble
<nigelb> buahah
<akgraner> Hey y'all does or is there a way to set what time update manager runs?
<akgraner> I see how to set the frequency ie daily weekly..etc but not the time checks for the updates..
<nigelb> oh man. Amazon EC2 West Virgina is down.
<nigelb> and takes down Fourqure, hootsuite, quora, and reddit along with it....
<nigelb> akgraner: probably a good feature to request.
<duanedesign> anyone know the command to drop the elevated priveleges? The 15 minute period after you enter your sudo password
<popey> sudo -k
<duanedesign> thank you!
<akgraner> nigelb, so can you change that? ....or is it one of those SOL things?
<nigelb> akgraner: I don't think so. It seems to run when I do something with apt
<akgraner> I don't think I am asking the mighty google the right question...
<popey> akgraner: 42
<akgraner> so if google can't find me the answer, I'll have to punt it to, "AskUbuntu"...
<akgraner> popey, ha...
<jussi> *G*
<akgraner> ok I finally asked a question without being prompted by jcastro to do so :-)  yay there is hope for me after all...(well at least in regards to asking Ubuntu)
 * nigelb goes to upvote
<akgraner> Ok I've never submitted a feature request...how does one do that?
<akgraner> oh wow newness....this is so cool...
<nigelb> log a bug :-)
<akgraner> ahhh ok...
<akgraner> I know how to do that...I just didn't realize it was the same process...:-)
<JanC> I think it pops up after apt touches some file that tells  update-manager tehre are updates available
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> JanC: this is not a trivial features :-)
<JanC> and the apt cronjob runs automatically around 6h25 (am) it seems
<JanC> which will be postponed if your PC isn't on at that time  ;)
<nigelb> I run aptcron on my server, so it does it automatically at 4 am
<JanC> nigelb: I think Ubuntu has an apt cronjob by default?
<JanC> at least, I can't remember installign it, and certainly not on all systems  ;)
<nigelb> I dont think there is something by default
<JanC> hm, then how come 10.10 & 11.04 can automatically check for, download and/or install all updates or security updates by default ?
<JanC> ;)
<nigelb> JanC: ah, there is. I wanted it to notify me. Now I remeember :)
<nigelb> JanC: Also, is it an update-manager feature? Like is it on servers?
<JanC> it works on servers too
<JanC> update-manager does never check for updates itself, unless you press the button in its GUI
<JanC> well, it checks for the file that the apt cronjob leaves behind for it
<nigelb> JanC: ah, 10.10
<nigelb> JanC: my servers run 10.04 :-)
<JanC> I'm not sure 10.04 had it or not
<JanC> I think it must have got a check for updates, but maybe not unattended updates (I would have to check)
<JanC> unattended upgrades
<JanC> nigelb: 10.04 has it too
<nigelb> JanC: hrm, I should check then.
<JanC> nigelb: and you can set a mail address too
<JanC> see /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades and some other files in that directory
<duanedesign> nigelb: you run cron-apt?
<duanedesign> nigelb: do you have it just download the updates? Or do you have them auto installed them as well?
<nigelb> duanedesign: everything is auto-installed
 * duanedesign nods
<duanedesign> jcastro: like your unity power user blog post
<jcastro> thanks!
<jcastro> hey akgraner
<mhall119> jcastro: doctormo: hope you don't mind being in my screenshot: http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/4853/readfeeder1.png
<jcastro> NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jcastro> just kidding
 * jcastro is going on a roadtrip today to speak at the Indiana LoCo
<czajkowski> jcastro: sweet
<mhall119> Indian Jorge and the LoCo of Doom
<mhall119> Indiana
<mhall119> bah, well I blew that joke
<jcastro> yeah
<mhall119> :(
 * mhall119 hangs his head in shame
<jcastro> Raiders of the lost LoCo
<czajkowski> oh dear
<czajkowski> and so it begins
 * mhall119 blames popey 
<dholbach> been a long week, eh? :)
<popey> hmm
<czajkowski> such a long week
<mhall119> czajkowski: how's your back feeling?
<czajkowski> on the plus side my mum got the all clear from stomach cancer
<czajkowski> mhall119: so so cant take pain killers so lying flat on my back and bored out of my brains
<mhall119> !cancer == win
<ubot2> Factoid 'cancer == win' not found
<czajkowski> I've a few blog posts in the line
<mhall119> heh
<czajkowski> oh and I've re arranged my room about 4 different ways
<czajkowski> and emptied my clothes out of wardrobes and folded them all back in twice now
<mhall119> ok, moving furniture around multiple times probably isn't the best way to let a sore back recover
<czajkowski> no just little things
<czajkowski> liek where things went
<czajkowski> small ickle things
<mhall119> oh, ok
<mhall119> when Michelle says "rearranged", she means the major furniture
<mhall119> usually multiple times
<mhall119> and usually done by me
<czajkowski> hehe
<mhall119> it's funny, she likes to re-arrange furniture once ever few months or so, but when I set furniture I will usually leave it in the same arrangement forever
<czajkowski> that's no fun
<mhall119> probably not, but I don't typically look to my furniture for fun
<mhall119> hmmm...that sounds kind of wrong...
<vish> jcastro: the power user blog maybe worth adding it to askubuntu, as a community wiki and keep adding new stuff later..
 * vish was considering asking ops to  add it to +1 topic
<jcastro> vish: that would be great if you want to start that
<jcastro> and I'll just sync it back to my blog
<jcastro> There's a cool "unity screenshot" thread on the forums I can't find, but I've asked people to help
 * vish tries to ask-ify that..
<jcastro> it takes html
<jcastro> a copy and paste outta do it
<JFo> akgraner, I'm up now :-)
<akgraner> JFo, oh cool you got some rest then!  yay!
<JFo> indeed I did
<JFo> it was an odd thing, but my research into my insomnia has yielded oddly interesting results
<JFo> I'll elaborate later
<JFo> <-reading an e-mail that is giving me a headache and no doubt did the same for the rest of the team yesterday. :-/
<akgraner> rut roh
<JFo> yeah
<JFo> it is speculation (the e-mail) but it is painful
<cjohnston> heyo
<daker> kim0, check that http://www.alarabiya.net/
<akgraner> nigelb, check out the answer - http://askubuntu.com/questions/36251/is-there-a-way-to-change-what-time-the-update-manager-checks-for-updates
<akgraner> I think I'll get a t-shirt that says - I <3 Ask Ubuntu!
<kim0> daker: yeah that happens :)
<daker> ツ
<kim0> it's real bad when it happens to a website you're responsible for
<daker> yes
<JanC> what happened to Al Arabiya ?
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - have a great WE
<dholbach> see you on Tuesday
<cjohnston> o.
<cjohnston> o/
<dholbach> byeeeeeeeeeee
<JanC> akgraner: the answer on AskUbuntu isn't entirely correct though  ;)
<akgraner> JanC can you update it then?
<akgraner> I haven't had a change to play with it yet....
<JanC> well, it's somewhat complicated
<JanC> the script that does the update has a random time it waits to avoid all 20 million Ubuntu users to start checking for updates at the same time
<akgraner> I noticed that..but I figured I'd muddle through it or at least try to... and still ask for a menu option :-)
<akgraner> see - I am destined to remain a confused being..;-P
<JanC> and changing crontab as Oli suggests will also change the time for all other cron jobs that run daily
<JanC> akgraner: comment added to http://askubuntu.com/questions/36251/is-there-a-way-to-change-what-time-the-update-manager-checks-for-updates/36260#36260  ;)
<akgraner> thank you! :-)
<akgraner> jcastro, just added your Power Users guide to the Fridge :-)  Thank again for posting all that...!
<jcastro> YEAH YEAH!
<jcastro> akgraner: I will be constantly updating it
<akgraner> jcastro, just remind me as you update it and I'll make sure the fridge is updated as well, but just incase you get busy -I have added your blog to my RSS feeds :-)
<jcastro> I suspect a bunch early on
<jcastro> and then we'll be finished
<mhall119> akgraner: ping
<akgraner> pong
<mhall119> may I pm?
<czajkowski> jcastro: it's a really good post been tweeting it all day and saw lots of people I don't know Rting it
<akgraner> mhall119, of course..:-)
<AlanBell> what we need to do is make the wiki useable again and put the power users guide on the wiki
<cjohnston> nothing should go on the wiki
<AlanBell> cjohnston: where should it go?
<AlanBell> or more to the point, why do you say that nothing should go on the wiki?
<cjohnston> cause of the suckage of the wiki... I'm not a huge fan of wikis tho..
<cjohnston> I like more 'official' publishing methods for like a power users guide
<JanC> it's called 'man'   ;)
<AlanBell> oh, ok, cjohnston, yes the wiki sucks, I believe there is a process in place to unsuck it, once done it should become useful again
<cjohnston> My second statement clarifies that one tho.. lol I'm just not a fan of wikis
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-04-22
<evilduanedesign> morning all
<kim0> Morning everyone
<kim0> evilduanedesign: why are you evil today :)
<evilduanedesign> kim0: <whispers> I am on my windows machine </whisper>
<kim0> ah hahaa :)
<evilduanedesign> :)
<huats> morning
<nigelb> hey kim0
<duanedesign> hey nigelb
<kim0> nigelb: hey there
<duanedesign> popey: ping
<popey> duanedesign: pong
<duanedesign> popey: did you have any issues recording sound in Natty?
<popey> i have lots of issues in natty
<popey> mostly around recording video tbh
<duanedesign> I am trying to do some screencasts and not having much luck :/
<popey> yeah, crap isnt it?
 * duanedesign nods
<akgraner> jcastro - open week email  (though I for to add Sessions Needed to the subject line) just went out to various lists and individual people...:-)
<akgraner> we only need 14 people or teams of people...that's not too many more...
<nigelb> oh, need help with people.
<akgraner> yep let me send you the email
<nigelb> akgraner: I had an idea earlier. I want to run it by you.
<nigelb> So, we had lightning talks the last 2 times, one hosted by me and one hosted by mhall119 (thanks again)
<akgraner> nigelb, email should in your inbox...
<nigelb> I saw the one you sent to UW :-)
<akgraner> :-)
<nigelb> Wait, UoW focus is on end user?
<nigelb> I thought it was contributors...
<akgraner> both
<nigelb> *faceplam* that's the Week I'm in Delhi :(
<akgraner> but you are usually an end user then a contributor
<akgraner> ;-)
<nigelb> Good point.
<akgraner> so this is the start of that process...Use Ubuntu --> Learn about all the areas or one area of interest --> Contribute
<akgraner> (or at least that's how I think about it)
<akgraner> but if you don't know what all there is available out there how can you decided what interests you?
<nigelb> good point
<akgraner> So let's introduce people to all these awesome areas and help end users become better more effective, efficient users who will then (maybe) want to be a part if the awesome teams  as members and contributers...
<akgraner> that's my thinking anyway :-D
<akgraner> SO who's with me - take a look and add your session!  yes? :-D (ok please)
<nigelb> I'll poke the UW folks I can this week and see if anyone's interested
<akgraner> I wouldn't mind giving one - but I have no idea what to talk about...
<akgraner> so if someone suggestions something they would like me to talk about ...I'll give a session as well...
<nigelb> akgraner: 'NTEU to Geek'
<nigelb> JFo, mhall119, cjohnston ^^
<nigelb> Please +1 that suggestion :D
<akgraner> nigelb, I'm not sure people want to that - I'm not sure I'm geek enough yet...:-/
<nigelb> hah
<nigelb> I'll ask your kids what they think of that :p
<mhall119> akgraner: you're still trying to deny your geekiness?
<akgraner> nigelb, I'll tell you what - if you can get me 10 questions to answer as it relates to that  - I'll do it...
<nigelb> akgraner: You could do something about commandline and how to use it
<akgraner> (that other people or yourself want to know about that would help others)
<nigelb> the title certainly fits that kind of a talk :D
<akgraner> nigelb, while I use the commandline I prefer a gui over it almost everytime
<mhall119> akgraner: you and becca should make a "Friday" parody song and video
<mhall119> maybe s/Friday/Natty/
<mhall119> and make JFo do the random rapping part
<nigelb> hehe
<akgraner> Pete tried to take my mouse away and force commandline usage - I said "step away from my mouse and no one gets hurt!"
<mhall119> "It's Natty, Natty, gotta download Natty.  Everybody's looking forward to the up grade"
<akgraner> mhall119, let me get the Get this party started parody for release week finished first...
<nigelb> akgraner: *cough*, he should have disbled the mouse from the kernel.
<akgraner> we have the sound music track now we are going to overlay the vocals using audacity sometime this weekend
<nigelb> I'll suggest that to jfo.
<mhall119> nigelb: lol
<mhall119> akgraner: getting the hang of audacity?
<akgraner> yep - Carla's Book is awesome!
<akgraner> Once I get finished I'll write a review and how it helped us do this
<nigelb> akgraner: that's it!
<nigelb> akgraner: How to use audacity!
<akgraner> Ummm let me see if I can get Carla to do that one...
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> after she wrote the book...
<nigelb> ah, yes!
<JFo> nigelb, :-)
 * JFo plans an SRU
<nigelb> heh
<JFo> if $user contains(akgraner)
<nigelb> JFo: exactly what I was thinking
<akgraner> ummm that's not funny especially when I figure out how to change it back...
<JFo> you think we can't bury it in C code?
<JFo> you misjudge our determination ;-)
<JFo> you misjudge our determination ;-)p
<JFo> resistance is futile
<nigelb> we are the borg
<JFo> yeah, I typed that for the second one... but I apparently hit the arrow key :-/
<JFo> today is a bad typey day
<nigelb> heh
<JFo> :)
<mhall119> JFo: unfortunately, bzr will give it away pretty quickly
<JFo> bzr?
<JFo> the kernel source is in git
<nigelb> mhall119: kernel is not in bzr is it?
<mhall119> okay, then git will give it away
<JFo> and we would hide it in a rebase
<mhall119> oh, now that's just evil
<nigelb> or we could commit one char at a time
<JFo> dig through several thousand commits if you wnat :)
<nigelb> like if($foo=a)
<nigelb> then ak
<nigelb> then akg
<nigelb> also in a rebase
<JFo> nigelb, it owuld be even better if we simply compared a hash
<JFo> then you never see the chars
<mhall119> course, she could just change her username
<JFo> just a comparison of the user with the hash
<JFo> mhall119, we have ways of knowing about those types of things :-)
<mhall119> maybe she doesn't even use 'akgraner' for her local username
<nigelb> we can always check with pete :P
<mhall119> heh, spoken like a bachelor
<JFo> there are many other things we could do...
 * JFo cackles evilly
<nigelb> ask Becca or Matt.
<nigelb> JFo: on an unrelated note, we could just write a script to do it and put in bash.rc
<nigelb> .bashrcf
<nigelb> .bashrc
<JFo> true
<nigelb> UGH, today is typo day
<JFo> "bad spelling friday"
<akgraner> you guys are evil...:-p
<paultag> wait, what are we doing?
<akgraner> ok I emailed Carla...let's hope she says yes!
<nigelb> paultag: trying to turn off akgraner's mouse so that she learns command line
<nigelb> paultag: care to sugest ideas
<paultag> Oh, easy
<nigelb> JFo: ^^
 * nigelb takes notes
<paultag> remove /dev/input/mouse0
<paultag> or mice
<paultag> whatever it uses
<nigelb> aha
<paultag> then cat random numbers in it's place
<paultag> oh that's even better
<paultag> just have an app cat random numbers at mouse0
<paultag> so that it just jumps around randomly
<nigelb> JFo: we haz the perfect tool.
<JFo> hmmm
<akgraner> yeah - hmmmm.....
<JFo> :)
 * nigelb goes home. In the rain.
<akgraner> Again - Step away from my mouse and no one will get hurt!
<akgraner> nigelb, :-(
<nigelb> We will not do anything to your mouse ma'am.
<JFo> I'm not getting near your mouse... this will happen by way of updates :-)
 * JFo thinks kees would love this
<nigelb> JFo: <whisper>let's grab the Ip address and do this during UDS</whisper>
<JFo> lol
<nigelb> if akgraner's computer is unattended, attack!
<nigelb> ok, time to drive back home. I hope I don't get sick.
<paultag> why don't we just see what PPAs she uses
<paultag> then upload bash to it
<paultag> with this nice payload in it
<paultag> it's a feature
<paultag> it prevents starting the screensaver
<akgraner> doctormo, what time and date work best for you?
<doctormo> akgraner: Wednesday, EST evening would be good.
<akgraner> ok I'll but you in for the 1700 utc slot then...(lastest slot on that day)
<akgraner> ok on any day really but you know what I mean
<doctormo> paultag: See my blog last night?
<doctormo> akgraner: So 22:00 EST, thanks.
<paultag> doctormo: nosir. I've been off-tech
<paultag> doctormo: linky linky plox
<doctormo> http://doctormo.org/2011/04/21/hot-swapping-languages-batman/
<paultag> doctormo: nice! :)
<paultag> doctormo: cool approach
<paultag> I dig
<akgraner> doctormo, ummm no it would 1pm   - http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/converted.html?month=4&day=22&year=2011&hour=17&min=0&sec=0&p1=0&p2=43
<doctormo> akgraner: Ah I got the time diff the wrong way round in my head. Perhaps something in the morning then?
<doctormo> akgraner: I hope to have a job by then you see, well a new non-city job that pays ;-)
<akgraner> doctormo, 11am on wednesday is available or 10am on Friday
<akgraner> (those times are in your local time btw not utc it would be 1500 and 1400 utc on those days)
<akgraner> doctormo, good luck and congrats...:-)
<doctormo> akgraner: Hmm, it's a bit out of time. Put me down for 11am on wednesday and I'll org a way if I get the job.
<akgraner> k will do thanks!
<akgraner> and done - :-)  Thanks again doctormo
<doctormo> akgraner: Good luck!
<duanedesign> jcastro: when can  people sign up for the Lightning Talks at UDS?
<akgraner> duanedesign, I know you want to give a screen casting session for Ubuntu Open Week don't ya?
<duanedesign> akgraner: yes, I did say I would do that
<akgraner> take a look at the schedule and just add it in there - thanks!
<duanedesign> akgraner: I will add a todo item for that
<akgraner> Thanks!
<akgraner> ok so Rikki Kite with Linux New Media said she would give a session on writing good press releases
<akgraner> and take general Q and A from the community on best practices for promoting projects, events etc to the press
<akgraner> what do you all think?
<akgraner> How cool is it we'll get an hour with a professional publisher to teach us better ways to promote our events and projects
<akgraner> woot woot! :-)  Also best practice for writing press releases and more...I'm excited.. now if we can just get the schedules to line up...
<akgraner> woot woot - shoot, score win !  Carla will give the Audacity class!
<akgraner> jcastro, ^^^^^
<jussi> akgraner: epic! D:
<jussi> :D
<akgraner> I thought so...
<akgraner> I am so freakin happy  - rikki and carla woot woot woot...:-)
<nigelb> akgraner: \o/
<akgraner> nigelb, we're getting there...
<nigelb> akgraner: haha, 'no snake poo here'
<akgraner> nigelb, I know ...:-(
<JFo> heh
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> I guess pete's not a fan of dynamic typing
<akgraner> mhall119, you'll have to ask him
<mhall119> or maybe he just don't like interpreted languages
<mhall119> or, gasp, maybe he *likes* pointers
 * mhall119 shudders at the thought
<tsimpson> everything in an interpreted language is a pointer, you just can't manipulate it is all
<mhall119> under the hood maybe
<mhall119> but as a developer all you see are references
<mhall119> same with Java, actualy
<akgraner> mhall119, I don't know...:-/
<jcastro> JFo: ping
<JFo> jcastro, pong
<jcastro> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_mobile_uffda&num=1
<jcastro> can you put that on the proper kernel team radar?
<JFo> sure
 * jcastro isn't sure who is power hmfic these days
<JFo> it is probably already there
<JFo> but I will make sure
 * jcastro nods
<mhall119> my external USB keeps unmounting itself in the middle of my rsync backup...this probably isn't a good sign
<mhall119> I suppose I should start pricing out new backup solutions
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-04-23
<cjohnston> mornin
<duanedesign> hello cjohnston
<nigelb> heycj
<nigelb> erm cjohnston
<duanedesign> nigelb: what about me? :(
<nigelb> hey duanedesign :-)
<duanedesign> nigelb: \o/
<duanedesign> nigelb: how are you today friend?
<duanedesign> nigelb: i am reworking my resume...again. Hopefully this will be the last time I have a good feeling about this one
<nigelb> duanedesign: Today i'm cursing at python oauth libraries because I want to build and oauth server.
<nigelb> duanedesign: are you doing it in latex?
<duanedesign> ohhhh OAuth
<paultag> boooo! :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: no I was doing it in LibreOffice-Writer
<paultag> OAuth is a bit of a PITA
<duanedesign> paultag: !
<paultag> duanedesign ! :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: why LaTex?
<cjohnston> duanedesign: did you need something or just saying hi
<duanedesign> cjohnston: yeah just saying hi :)
<cjohnston> o/
<duanedesign> cjohnston: didnt realize it had been an hour since you said good morning
<nigelb> paultag: 'bit'?
<paultag> nigelb: byte?
<nigelb> paultag: that's an understatement my friend.
<paultag> nigelb: howareya?
<nigelb> I've been at this for weeks :(
<paultag> nigelb: Oh OAuth :)
<paultag> it's an odd protocol, and what makes it worse is that it's layered on top of the HTTP protocol
<duanedesign> cjohnston: UDS-O is a little farther for you then UDS-N was
<nigelb> duanedesign: just 'slightl' farther :p
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-04-24
<mhall119> akgraner: ping
<mhall119> nvm, I have it
<mhall119> anybody else interested in alpha-testing a web based feed reader/organizer?
<nhandler> mhall119: I'd give it a try. I currently use google reader for my feeds
<mhall119> nhandler: send me an email, mhall119 <at> gmail, and I'll set up an account for you and reply with instructions, etc
<mhall119> thanks
<nigelb> mhall119: I want :D
<mhall119> nigelb: sent you an email with login and instructions
<nigelb> mhall119: yup, looking through.
<cjohnston> mornin
<mhall119> morning
<nigelb> hey cjohnston
<mhall119> facebook recommendations amuse me
<nigelb> I got recommended to be friends of Michelle :p
<mhall119> you're not already?
<nigelb> no no
<nigelb> friend of her friends.
<mhall119> oh, ok
<mhall119> they're an interesting lot
<mhall119> course, you're probably already friends with half of them
<nigelb> nah, adding them on fb would be creepy :p
<nigelb> but yeah, all the Ubuntu folks already are :-)
<mhall119> yeah, I only friend people I 1) actually know and 2) actually like
<mhall119> I post on my local rep's wall frequently, and get a lot of "I like your politics, lets be friends" from other people
<nigelb> I add people I've met in real life, talked to often on IRC to call them my friends :-)
<mhall119> how'd I sneak in ;)
<nigelb> I think the bit were you taught me version control for the first time :-)
<nigelb> You and doctormo.
<mhall119> and then you went to git, I don't know where I went wrong
<nigelb> even more sadly, my work uses svn.
<nigelb> I should probably have it on my resume. I know svn, but if you want me to use it, Id rather reject your offer.
<mhall119> aw, svn? I'm so sorry
<mhall119> get bzr-svn (or git equivilent) and just don't tell anyone
<nigelb> hrm, I think I will do that Monday.
<mhall119> bzr-svn is pretty cool
<mhall119> local bzr, push to svn
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-04-16
<laoshi> cjohnston, good morning
<sagaci> evening
<dholbach> good morning
<laoshi> cjohnston, thanks for helping me out last night. I have now updated the list of administrators of the Danish team on launchpad and find them duly reflected on the loco portal
<laoshi> so all is well
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<dholbach> dpm, did you make a decision about UADW?
<dholbach> I guess I can remove my session from my calendar for now
<dpm> hi dholbach, yeah, sorry. I had a chat with Jono last week and decided to postpone it to Q
<dpm> good morning everyone
<dholbach> ok, no worries
<czajkowski> herrro
<czajkowski> mhall119: https://launchpad.net/unity-buss
<Pendulum> mhall119: I think we're getting your weather by accident today.
<czajkowski> gimmie!
<Pendulum> czajkowski: you can have it. It's also at 89% humidity currently and I'm not sure it's going to go down much
<czajkowski> that is a bit of a difference from my 9 degrees here
<Pendulum> yeah, it's currenly 14 and is supposed to hit 32
 * czajkowski goes to look at a sun holiday 
<nigelb> czajkowski: You can switch weather with me anyday!
<nigelb> It's 30s with low humidity.
<nigelb> Quite hot actually :)
<czajkowski> nice
<Pendulum> nigelb: I'd take the low humidity part
<mhall119> czajkowski: what about unity-buss?
<mhall119> Pendulum: it's actually been nice here the last couple of days, but we badly need some rain
<czajkowski> mhall119: was just one of the projects was reviewing this mornign, thought I'd bring it to your light, it was a lens
<czajkowski> got side tracked sorting out issues
<daker> dholbach, see what i have posted on G+
<mhall119> czajkowski: yeah, I've been seeing it progress
<mhall119> people are doing very innovative things with lenses
<mhall119> I love it
<czajkowski> aye tis really cool to see
<Pendulum> mhall119: it's supposed to be 90 with a decent amount of humidity today. This is not normal. And for me it's not good :-/
<czajkowski> :(
<dholbach> daker: wow
<mhall119> Pendulum: yeah, especially up north where people consider A/C "optional"
<dholbach> daker: I can still remember going down that road - Marrakech to Ouazazarte
<daker> dholbach, yep
<Pendulum> mhall119: it's also mid-April. I can't remember it ever being this hot this early
<dholbach> (and from there down to M'Hamid)
<Pendulum> I'm really glad I'm not still in school
<Pendulum> since no schools up here have a/c that I know of
<dholbach> daker: these guys are crazy :)
<daker> dholbach, it's called Tizi-N-Tichka, 200km of turns the most dangerous road in Morocco
<dholbach> :-)
<mhall119> Pendulum: yeah, it got hot early here too
<mhall119> never really got cold either
<czajkowski> http://www.breakingnews.ie/world/all-gatwick-flights-suspended-after-emergency-landing-547688.html  flying with virgin to UDS
<Pendulum> mhall119: I'm brainstorming places with a/c that don't require me to stay upright (either seated or standing). We need more places in the US where it's okay to lounge ;-)
<mhall119> Pendulum: yeah, despite having so many places called "lounges"
<mhall119> Pendulum: you can always just go spend the day at the Mattress Factory "trying out" the beds
<Pendulum> I was thinking of that. Not sure they'd appreciate my normal 14:30 crash where I can't wake up for a while, though ;-)
<czajkowski> dpm: ello would you know how I could check this out or if the team should in fact be active? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/193807
<dpm> hi czajkowski, what I usually do in these cases is to check that they've actually contacted the current team owner, and if they can provide evidence that they have and the owner is unresponsive, I ask a LOSA to reassign ownership to the person interested in leading the team
<czajkowski> grand
<czajkowski> thanks
<daker> where is jcastro ?
<jcastro> I am here, hi
<daker> jcastro, https://plus.google.com/101694416703170881163/posts/JFvrgR78NDJ
<jcastro> oh cool
<jcastro> yeah I saw that firday
<jcastro> I thought you were working on the loco portal though?
<daker> jcastro, the them is here if you want to deploy it https://code.launchpad.net/~cloud-portal-dev/ubuntu-cloud-portal/wp-cloud-portal
<daker> jcastro, we can deploy it cloud.u.c, test it then switch to it when it's ready
<jcastro> hmm I don't know what's going on with the cloud portal
<jcastro> I thought the web team was redoing it?
<daker> jcastro, no idea :/
<jcastro> mhall119: hah you didn't know about the new Cosmos?
<jcastro> hosted by Tyson and get this
<jcastro> produced/directed by Seth McFarlane (the Family Guy guy)
<mhall119> jcastro: no, I *have* to find this
<mhall119> I bet my kids would love it
<jcastro> it's not out
<jcastro> it's what everyone is waiting for this year
<jcastro> I don't know when it's coming out
<mhall119> man, how did I miss all of this?
<mhall119> this makes me so happy
<jcastro> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/05/arts/television/fox-plans-new-cosmos-with-seth-macfarlane-as-a-producer.html
<jcastro> it's going to be like 13 episodes or something
<mhall119> because I was pretty tired of seeing Michio Kaku everywhere
<mhall119> " expected to be broadcast in 2013" awww
<cprofitt> hello Gwaihir
<Gwaihir> hello cprofitt!
<cprofitt> hey jono
<cprofitt> hope both of your days are going well
<jono> hey cprofitt!
<jono> good thanks, you?
<cprofitt> A little hectic, co-worker is off who imaged a few hundred machines last week...
<cprofitt> other than that pretty good
<jcastro> mhall119: aha! dude, the create meeting shows up for me now
<mhall119> jcastro: cool
<mhall119> I forgot cjohnston made it possible to assign scheduler permissions on a per-summit basis
<greg-g> hah, this diff really isn't very helpful at all http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sabdfl/ubuntu-codeofconduct/v2-draft/revision/17
<dholbach> greg-g, even a wdiff is not particularly helpful
<dholbach> the CoC contained a lot of duplication when the LCoC got merged in
<greg-g> dholbach: do you know if there is a summary of the changes, other than "tighten it up a bit" ? :)
<dholbach> greg-g, the diversity statement got added and the LCoC was merged in, plus some generalisations + crispification
<greg-g> "crispification" I'm going to use that in the future
<cprofitt> yeah... crispification is a cool word
<czajkowski> it had grown to over 200 lines and wasn't very easy t read now it reads a lot better
<czajkowski> shorter sentences ++
<greg-g> I'm all for crispification :) but like I said on the loco-contacts mailing list, comparing how things are phrased is important. Phrasing gives a document its 'feel'.
<cprofitt> greg-g: you would rather read both the new one as a complete non-diff version?
<cprofitt> I suspect a diff or the original vs. its current form would look a great deal like v17 that you commented on.
<dholbach> greg-g, http://paste.ubuntu.com/932765/ or http://paste.ubuntu.com/932767/
<dholbach> the diff is almost useless
<greg-g> actually, that diff is useful to me, it shows me which things weren't touched and which words were removed
<greg-g> it is terribly messy, but, there's a ton of changes that were made
<dholbach> whenever you rephrase a section to "crisp" it, it will look like something was removed
<dholbach> but yeah
<dholbach> enjoy the diff :)
<greg-g> yeah, all I'm saying is that crisping can sometimes lose nuance (almost by definition) and nuance is sometimes important (not always). I mean, I'm coming at this with my work day hat on, which is all lawyers and politicians ;)
<czajkowski> greg-g: remove the hat
<czajkowski> it's been a long day have a beer
<czajkowski> :)
<dholbach> yeah, removing the hat will help ;-)
<dholbach> to me it's very much the same in spirit
<greg-g> czajkowski: it just started! ;) I really wish I could!
<czajkowski> greg-g: go read your emails from me so :p
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you tomorrow *HUGS*
<czajkowski> toodles dholbach
<dholbach> byeeeeeee
<greg-g> dholbach: good to know (re very much the same in spirit)
<greg-g> g'night!
<dholbach> :)
<cprofitt> greg-g: I see you Monday is like mine...
<cprofitt> your Monday I meant
<mhall119> jono: are we still on for a call today?
<jono> mhall119, hey, yeah, just give me one min
<jono> wrapping up some openstack bits
<jono> mhall119, lets go
<jono> usual hangout
<greg-g> btw, crispification reminds me of jono, mostly because I like my bacon crisp
<mhall119> jono: btw, I did some work on the API pages last week: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/platform/api/
<cjohnston> jono: the Leadership Summit has been scheduled
<jcastro> jono: you still wanna hang out?
<jcastro> jono: did "someone will come pick them up" turn into "jono come deliver these to us immediately in rush hour"?
<jono> jcastro, totally, you still good for wed eve?
<jono> cjohnston, cool
<jono> jcastro, I am bringing them down for 1pm
<jono> cjohnston, set for Tues/Thu afternoon?
<jcastro> jono: thumbs up for wed.
<jono> jcastro, :-)
<jcastro> jono: in other news, I am carting a microserver with me as carry on.
<jcastro> you know, JUST IN CASE we need it.
<cprofitt> N40L?
<cjohnston> jono: yes
<jcastro> yeah
<cprofitt> I still have not taken the plunge on one yet
<jcastro> jono: nowish or should I hit lunch?
<jono> jcastro, hit lunch, on calls
<jcastro> <3
<mhall119> it's better to just eat it
<jcastro> mhall119: fyi, skaet can't seem to move/edit sessions either
<mhall119> jcastro: is she a track lead?
<mhall119> has she managed the scheduling at prior UDS's?
<pleia2> jcastro: I live a few blocks from the openstack conference this week, are there awesome people I should be inviting out for coffee? :)
<pleia2> I was pretty close to volunteering at the Debian booth so I could attend, but work :(
<mhall119> pleia2: it's probably a good bet that there are some awesome people there :)
<pleia2> I know Mark is here, looked at his IP earlier
<pleia2> but didn't catch up online
<jussi> sigh/grumble
<jussi> akgraner: are you here?
<jussi> (no, the grumble isnt at you, its at all those who arent around when I need them)
<bodhi_zazen> OMG the mighty paultag
<hobgoblin> hi pangolin
<paultag> bodhi_zazen: I've missed you :)
<hobgoblin> sorry
<hobgoblin> hi paultag
<paultag> heyya hobgoblin
<paultag> bodhi_zazen: I'm just here to note my extreme protest against the new CoC :)
<nothingspecial> hi paultag
<paultag> waiting in here in case someone who had a hand in it shows up
<paultag> hey nothingspecial
<paultag> bodhi_zazen: how's things?
<paultag> (you too, hobgoblin)
<hobgoblin> good thanks
<paultag> (also you nothingspecial)
<bodhi_zazen> what new CoC ?
<pleia2> paultag: happy birthday! (is it your real birthday or just your facebook birthday?)
<paultag> bodhi_zazen: the new CoC that was proposed w/ Nazi-germany "Unity" clause
 * bodhi_zazen beats paultag with CoC
<paultag> pleia2: It's my real birthday, thanks! :)
<pleia2> what's the "Unity" clause?
<nothingspecial> good thanks paultag
<paultag> pleia2: Decisiveness has value in itself
<paultag> pleia2: where if I badmouth us having Unity by default, I'm in violation of the CoC
<bodhi_zazen> Do you have a link paultag ?
<paultag> pleia2: in personal or public discussion
<paultag> bodhi_zazen: yeah, one sec
<pleia2> paultag: I think it's more referring to the type of thing that caused Ubuntu to be created (sarge was stable for 3 years)
<paultag> pleia2: if you read it, me saying Ubuntu was a bad decision is in violation
<pleia2> I think we're reading it very differently
<marcoceppi> paultag: I think you're taking that clause to the extreme a bit
<paultag> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-codeofconduct/v2-draft/view/head:/MergedCodeOfConduct.txt
<marcoceppi> It says you can disagree, just be respectful.
<paultag> It says if I debate the issue, it's against the CoC
<pleia2> marcoceppi: +1
<paultag> even if that debate is civil
<pleia2> paultag: I don't see that part
<paultag> hose who do the work make the decisions and we do not expect to
<paultag> delay, debate or discuss any decision after the fact
<pleia2> and it wouldn't make any sense anyway
<paultag> the point remains, strictly, I'd be in violation
<paultag> I don't take such things lightly, I'd like to be able to comply with the CoC
<paultag> if you could modify that to add constructive or respectful, I'd be fine
<marcoceppi> paultag: are you running around littering the internet with snide one-off remarks like "unity sucks"
<paultag> marcoceppi: does it matter?
<pleia2> paultag: did you send feedback to czajkowski?
<paultag> if I did, it'd be gainst the CoC
<marcoceppi> yes, because that's not constructive in any way
<paultag> pleia2: yes, and I came here in the case it needed to be discussed real-time
<pleia2> paultag: can you please tell us what portion exactly says you can't civilly disagree so I don't need to wait for her to add it to the wiki?
<paultag> I vehemently oppose this clause, because a bunch of people made a bad decision and don't want to hear critisim anymore
<pleia2> I am terribly confused :(
<paultag> pleia2: Decisiveness has value in itself.
<bodhi_zazen> hey paultag , I can see you feel passionately about this, slow down a bit, I am still reading the document ;)
<pleia2> I have no idea how you can read so much into it
<paultag> bodhi_zazen: :)
<paultag> pleia2: if you read it, it's pretty clear
<paultag> it says, don't debate it unless you debate it to a higher council
<pleia2> "Decisiveness has value in itself." does not mean "you can never debate anything"
<pleia2> where does it say that?
<paultag> Those who do the work make the decisions and we do not expect to
<paultag> delay, debate or discuss any decision after the fact, except through
<paultag> escalation to a more senior governance body
<paultag> it's right there, it's very clear
<bodhi_zazen> paultag: how would you like that section to read ? pastebin a revision ;)
<paultag> bodhi_zazen: I don't want to spend my time cleaning up a mess, I'd just like to be able to stay an Ubuntu member
<pleia2> ok, that should be softened since "no debate ever" was not our intention
<paultag> I didn't see an issue with the first CoC
<bodhi_zazen> The project sort of needs to be able to discuss / debate an issue, make a decision, and move forward
<paultag> pleia2: it should, because that reads like an edict from the third reich
<paultag> frankly
<pleia2> there is no need to go to that level :(
<pleia2> it's really hurtful
<paultag> (I could be thrown out for that comment if this passed)
<marcoceppi> paultag: So you don't want to make it better, just tell people they're wrong? Or am I misreading your statement
<bodhi_zazen> I sort of tire of the "Unity sucks" threads on the forums, but we do not take action unless they cross the line and read like personal insults
<paultag> wich is part of be respectful
<cprofitt> I am fairly 'lawerly' when it comes to looking at things paultag ... and I see that as saying... we can have disagreements, but we can not allow them to persist and fester.
<beuno> oh yay!  comparison to the nazis has already started
<beuno> was hoping I didn't miss it
<marcoceppi> beuno: second time in 10 mins :)
<paultag> marcoceppi: I've been contributing to Debian, and to Ubuntu indirectly. I don't care to come back just yet, but I have taken pride in the 4-5 years I've spent here.
<cprofitt> the fact that this long after Unity's adoption that we are still coloring any decision by that fact is an example of 'fester'
<paultag> pleia2: a fix to that section (or it's removal and implicit inclusion via be respectful) would be great
<pleia2> paultag: please try to submit some better wording instead of calling the CC Nazis, I'm very upset right now :(
<marcoceppi> Not to mention, if you don't like Unity there has been a great deal of progress on a "fallback" session that operates like Gnome 2 classic. Why not channel your energy and time into that project?
<pleia2> like seriously, I am very very upset
<paultag> pleia2: I didn't, I called this similar to an edict from the third reich
<Pici> ...
<paultag> I never insult people personally
<beuno> I don't think it should be removed, although certainly reworded
<beuno> it's an important message to not add to much negativity to each decision being made
<beuno> paralyzing things more and more
<beuno> it's not healthy
<bodhi_zazen> paultag: you have made your point, people will listen, you willing to try to help with the wording ?
<bodhi_zazen> If not, give them a chance
<pleia2> we don't have some evil plan in mind to destroy the community, we truly are trying to do our best
<beuno> we also don't want to kill 20 million people, so I don't know
<bodhi_zazen> and come back after the next revision
<bodhi_zazen> without guns blazing
<paultag> pleia2: I understand that, and I respect you lots, as you know
<paultag> pleia2: but I can't stand the idea of being thrown out because I disagree
<paultag> In it's current form, I can not sign it.
<Pici> I don't agree with paultag's wording of the issue, but I think that the document could use a little help in that section.
<pleia2> paultag: please understand, we opened up discussion to make this work for the community, being so defensive and aggressive is not needed, we want discussion
<beuno> and more importantly, it makes your point less likely to be heard
<pleia2> suggest a change and say why it's an issue, we don't need these cruel comparisons to understand
<nigelb> paultag: You know what, you should propose an MP with better wording.
<paultag> pleia2: I'm really not happy! To me it looked like someone was trying to sneak a clause in to quell dislike of bad decisions
<cprofitt> certainly the very fact that it was put out for public comment is a sign that the community is taken seriously... I look forward to suggestions on how to improve it. As communities grow they will hit hurdles... we need to get to the hurdle and jump it... not stumble and fall. As a community we can do that if we offer constructive comments and suggestions.
<pleia2> paultag: if that was the case we wouldn't have specifically asked for feedback
<paultag> pleia2: I understand
<mhall119> wow, welcome back paultag
<paultag> mhall119: I didn't intend to be back, tbh
<mhall119> you never left our hearts :)
<paultag> mhall119: ♥
<mhall119> even if you think we're CoC nazis
<paultag> :)
<paultag> the names in here have changed a bit, which is nice to see
<mhall119> paultag: that clause, to me, reads "Don't hate people for making a decision when a decision had to be made"
<paultag> mhall119: to me, it's if you don't agree, you'll be in violation of the CoC
<paultag> or rather, if you don't agree and say something
<cjohnston> I don't read it the way paultag does, but I can understand it reading that way
<mhall119> or, read another way "JFDI is good, even when you don't specifically agree with what was JF-done"
<paultag> mhall119: I wish it was just "Don't disrupt the community because of a descision you disagree with" or something
<paultag> it's clearly not the sort of thing where you may not debate this in public or private (as noted as to how the CoC applies)
<pleia2> paultag: have you seen the discussions about init on the debian lists lately (and over the past 5 years)? It's addressing that sort of thing
<mhall119> paultag: how can the wording be changed to clarify that disagreement is okay, but complaining when decision makers make decisions is not
<pleia2> I agree that it needs some rewording
<paultag> mhall119: I really don't want to sit down and try to fix something I didn't think was broken, but so long as I can object and make my views known, and not get thrown out, I'm happy.
<mhall119> paultag: to me it's there to encourage people to make decisions without worrying about being attacked for it
<paultag> since this does apply to any interaction I have in public or private with anyone who knows I'm an Ubuntu'er
<bodhi_zazen> I think you made your point paultag , come back after then next revision then, without guns blazing
<paultag> I'm a bit heated, sure. I understand the way I presented this is over the line, but that's the point.
<paultag> FWIW, I still love all y'all. ♥
<pleia2> <3
<pleia2> it's really not a conspiracy, the CC is still mostly community members who are doing our best
<nigelb> except for mark :P
<pleia2> Unity never even came up in any of the discussions I was part of regarding the CoC changes, honestly most of it was about integrating the LCoC
<paultag> pleia2: I understand where it's coming from, but I really don't like the idea of an uninforced clause that can be selectively enforced in evil-deamon-X took over someone who made such calls
<pleia2> I assure you this is why we opened things up for discussion :)
<paultag> I thought most of this was implicit under be respectful
<pleia2> obviously we didn't read it the same way you did or think it could be applied in the way you described
<paultag> pleia2: I've been wrist deep in copyright law for the last 6 months, I'm starting to speak lawyer
<pleia2> hah
<nigelb> lol
<paultag> (sadly not kidding)
<nigelb> paultag: we can still understand you. Try harder.
<pleia2> you know, there is a reason we don't like lawyers ;)
<paultag> hopefully, you'll end up not liking me, but having a changed CoC ;)
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<mhall119> hey jcastro
<jcastro> this totally fell of my radar, then I realized it's your radar! :)
 * mhall119 uses sonar
<jcastro> mhall119: stefano is back in school so the AskUbuntu lens is in limbo.
<jcastro> markjtully had a fix for precise
<jcastro> and that's all I remember
<mhall119> ok
 * popey boggles
<jcastro> I am not sure if it works still or not
<jcastro> but I think marcoceppi has trunk merging capabilities on launchpad?
<mhall119> I'm adking teester now
<jcastro> mebbe all he needs to do is merge the fixes?
<marcoceppi> jcastro: I might
<marcoceppi> if not I could get them pretty easily (or anyone else who needed them)
<jcastro> marcoceppi: hey is there a way to install multiple packages via apt.ubuntu.com?
<marcoceppi> yeah, comma-seperated
<marcoceppi> http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/geany,geany-plugins
 * greg-g hugs paultag 
 * paultag hugs greg-g 
<paultag> greg-g: How are you? I've missed you! ♥
<marcoceppi> jcastro: maybe not.
 * marcoceppi whistles, if only apturl-redirector was accepted :)
<jcastro> yours did right?
<mhall119> paultag: hey, while we're not on the subject, I wrote a couple of blogs along the lines of my long-running "economics of foss" ideas
<greg-g> paultag: pretty good! things are nice out here in SF :)
<mhall119> I'd love to get your feedback on them
<paultag> mhall119: gladly!
<paultag> mhall119: my inbox is always open to you, friend :)
<paultag> greg-g: outstanding! How's the LC treating you?
<mhall119> paultag: how about your news reader?
<paultag> mhall119: news reader? Oh man, what did I do?
<czajkowski> paultag: oi brat how come they get hugs and I dont and I've to deal woth you too buddy!
<greg-g> paultag: oh you know, fun times in the LC every day. yay drama! :)
<akgraner> jussi, looks like you aren't around now - sorry - was on calls
 * paultag gives czajkowski a huge hug
<paultag> greg-g: oh man, lame
<paultag> everything was so happy when I was there … :)
<greg-g> hahaha
<czajkowski> paultag: drama fecker
<jcastro> technoviking: there?
<czajkowski> greg-g: feeling the love buddy feeling the love there
<greg-g> czajkowski: oh, that wasn't re: you, that was re: the latest issue
<paultag> greg-g: czajkowski: Get along. You're both good friends of mine. By the transiant property, you should be best friends!
<greg-g> :)
<marcoceppi> jcastro: looks like a bug in apturl - multiple packages should work with the apt-url
<czajkowski> paultag: yes dear
<paultag> :)
<czajkowski> greg-g: indeed my head is royally fecked after spending a large chunk of work day trying to resolve it via lp
<greg-g> ugh, my condoloences
<mhall119> czajkowski: prolonged exposure to Zope has been know to cause those symptoms
<czajkowski> hahah
<czajkowski> mhall119:
<mhall119> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-04-17
<Tm_T> huh
<Tm_T> paultag: nazis are on the moon
<jo-erlend> pardon?
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<forestpiskie> morning dholbach nigelb
<dholbach> hi forestpiskie
<nigelb> hey forestpiskie!
 * nigelb tries to stay awake.
<nigelb> 3 hours of sleep. Today is going to be lots of fun.
 * forestpiskie tries to look through the rain and wishes he still was
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> Hi czajkowski
 * czajkowski hugs dpm 
<dpm> morning all
 * dpm hugs czajkowski back ;)
<czajkowski> nice email to wake up to
<dpm> finally found some time to internationalize the code of conduct :)
<czajkowski> I think that's pretty sweet
<czajkowski> dpm: I'd say wait tillmay 2nd as we're doing a review then of any feedback in caese there is an update
<czajkowski> but I dont know how translations works
<dpm> czajkowski, it's up to you guys. I'm happy to wait until then, just wanted to get it out of the door, as it had been on my TODO for too long :) But you can merge the changes and set up translations without affecting the CoC text, i.e. we can set up translations as Closed in LP and simply open them when the CoC text is final
<czajkowski> ahh didnt know that
<czajkowski> getting the CoC translated I think is great to have done
<czajkowski> and I think will beneift many people in our community
<dpm> absolutely :)
<paultag> Tm_T: 'scuse me? :)
<cprofitt> hey paultag
<paultag> hey czajkowski, good morning.
<paultag> erm, cprofitt
<czajkowski> paultag: what you mean you didnt want to say hi to me :(
<czajkowski> no love taggy
<paultag> czajkowski: good $TIME_OF_DAY, lovie :)
<czajkowski> yes dear
<Tm_T> paultag: nazi reference makes me think of moon nazis, nothing else (:
<cprofitt> paultag: http://www.gennx360.com/firm.php?view=values
<paultag> Tm_T: :)
<cprofitt> take a look at the second to last grouping...
<cprofitt> let me know what you think of that wording
<paultag> cprofitt: that phrasing is fine - check it:
<paultag> We value everyone executing on the decision once made...
<paultag> even when they do not agree.
<paultag> That is nearly identical to what I said
<paultag> it doesn't stop the implementation, and it allows us to keep talking
<cprofitt> cool...
<cprofitt> excellent... I was looking for some alternate wording that might work
<paultag> cool
<paultag> alright, brb, work commute
<cprofitt> drive safe
<cprofitt> or whatever mode of transport you use
<paultag> BTW, I know I was over the line yesterday, and I'm sorry for causing a big fuss, but I really had some issues that I'm happy to see were not malicious
<paultag> cprofitt: cheers
<cprofitt> thanks paultag!
<czajkowski> paultag: no fuss was created discusion is good, and the information is being kept and will be discussed at a later date, going around in circles till then may however make you go dizzy :)
<akgraner> jcastro - you around and if so do you have about 5 mins for me?
<akgraner> if not now just ping me when you do  - just want your thoughts on some charms for a demo
 * nigelb hugs czajkowski 
<czajkowski> nigelb: what is it with your loco, doesnt anyone talk to one another :)
<nigelb> czajkowski: Everyone wants to play leader :)
<czajkowski> nigelb: never seen it before, but it's a weekly thing now
<czajkowski> it's amusing :)
<czajkowski> just wish ye'd all talk and work together ;)
<jcastro> akgraner: HI
<akgraner> jcastro, hey! pm ok - or would hangout or phone work better?
<jcastro> mhall119: http://askubuntu.com/questions/122774/only-show-a-menu-under-unity  <--- upstream app author
<dpm> wow, looks like a nice little app too!
<mhall119> dpm: yeah, OMG ran an article or two about it
<mhall119> I'll have to get tedg to answer it, I'm not the best way to do what he wants
<jcastro> it looks really great
<jcastro> https://twitter.com/#!/castrojo/status/192253555275603969
<jcastro> I could use some retweets!
<balloons> nice
<czajkowski> jcastro: is there a words dictionary for juju stuff?
<jcastro> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/glossary.html
<popey> jcastro: done
<jcastro> pleia2: hey do you use xubuntu or are you a you like a xubuntu contributor?
 * jcastro needs to find a xubuntu person that is going to UDS.
<czajkowski> jcastro: thanks
<czajkowski> jcastro: am looked for the blessing of a charm
<jcastro> what do you mean?
<czajkowski> let me pm you a log
<paultag> jcastro: rt'd :P
<technoviking> morning all
<dpm> oh, man, talk about commitment to the project, this guy is awesome
<dpm> https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu/precise/language-selector/help-doc/+merge/102302
<dholbach> wow
<dholbach> what a great guy
<dholbach> he contributed quite a bunch of things to Ubuntu: https://launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/+uploaded-packages
 * mhall119 hopes the shuttle lands before 11am, or I'm gonna be distracted for today's meeting
<cjohnston> mhall119: runway 1R is clear for landing.. less than four miles out
<cjohnston> jcastro: since your now a Floridian are you watching this stuff?
<jcastro> ah nuts, no
<jcastro> linky?
<marcoceppi> mhall119: I saw it over the mall in DC, it was AWESOME
<cjohnston> nasa tv
<cjohnston> CNN
<cjohnston> probably any national news channel now
<cjohnston> marcoceppi: jealous
<marcoceppi> it was pretty spectacular
<mhall119> I bet
<cjohnston> I watched her fly by the Washington Monument.. on TV of course
<paultag> why is everyone in DC atm?
<paultag> (I'll be down on the 25th)
 * marcoceppi lives here
<paultag> ah
<paultag> marcoceppi: what do you do in DC?
<marcoceppi> "DevOps"
<paultag> ah :P
<paultag> marcoceppi: I work for Sunlight, so I'm always heading back and forth.
<paultag> (DuPont Circle)
<marcoceppi> Ah cool, I used to work on the hill for a while at the House of reps
<jcastro> wait
<jcastro> back up
<paultag> marcoceppi: ah, rad
<jcastro> marcoceppi: you saw it flying over DC in real life?
<marcoceppi> jcastro: yeah man! I left the office around 9:15 and walked down to the mall
<jcastro> man that is awesome
<balloons> lol
<balloons> "So, I just walked down there, and boom! space shuttle"
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> no boom for them
<mhall119> it's sub-sonic
<balloons> mhall119, getting the jokes in early today
<jcastro> I think he means "wow, there it was."
<mhall119> it's nearly 11
<jcastro> not boom
<mhall119> jcastro: always killing my jokes with logic :(
<jcastro> all in favor of cancelling the IRC meeting to watch the shuttle
<jcastro> say aye!
<mhall119> aye
<jcastro> Hey can I go 2nd?
<jcastro> I have a charm school with QA today
<marcoceppi> It was a really weird sight, low flying 747 with a shuttle strapped on top and two jets as they did circles around DC and a huge crowd of people just cheering
<mhall119> my list is going to be:
<mhall119> * watching shuttle land
<mhall119> * still watching shuttle land
<mhall119> * etc...
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> mhall119: all about the important things right?
 * mhall119 has priorities
<cjohnston> It's 11.. I make a motion that we postpone the meeting until a time when the shuttle isn't landing
<jono> dholbach, hey, will be just two min
<dholbach> jono, team meeting or 1-on-1?
<jono> dholbach, as I mentioned, no team meetin
<dholbach> ah ok, then I misunderstood
<dholbach> fine :)
<jcastro> sweeeeet! shuttle time!
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> jcastro: I had wanted to drive over with the kids.. but ended up not working out
<cjohnston> i did take them to the last launch tho... that was pretty awesome
<cjohnston> funny... Dulles tower is like, the whole airport is shutdown, we can give him whatever runway he wants.
<paultag> from one of my co-workers - http://www.nickomargolies.com/big/2012/04/space-shuttle-discovery-flying-over-washington/
<cjohnston> wow
<mhall119> paultag: damn, they were *that* low?
<cjohnston> ya
<jcastro> there it goes!
<jcastro> yay science!
<mhall119> it's amazing how graceful that thing can look
<cjohnston> would be pretty cool to be sitting in a plane there and watch Discovery taxi by
<mhall119> +1
<nigelb> Hah, you guys know brian curtis?
<mhall119> sounds familiar
<nigelb> This is a picture his fiance posted on twitter https://twitter.com/#!/KooshballWX/status/192267669142110209/photo/1
<cjohnston> jcastro: does Keith have a launcpad SSO>?
<jcastro> it sounds like No
<cjohnston> thats probably why
<cjohnston> we only support that
<jcastro> ah, so proper OpenID
<jcastro> where no one supports no one elses
<jcastro> got it. :)
<mhall119> Ubuntu SSO OpenID
<mhall119> jcastro: initially that was becacuse they had to have a Launchpad profile
<mhall119> we're workingon making that part option
<mhall119> which should, in theory, let us support other OpenID providers
<cjohnston> mhall119: I sent you an email
<cjohnston> ref this convo
 * mhall119 ignores is
<mhall119> it
<cjohnston> its from jcastro, im just forwarding
<mhall119> la la la, I can't hear you
<cjohnston> Didn't realize you were 7
<cjohnston> :-P
<mhall119> you didn't?
<cjohnston> nope.. thought you were older than Quinn
<mhall119> oh, that's just the etherpad he's having trouble with
<mhall119> nothing about summit
<mhall119> cjohnston: what have I ever done to make you think that?
<cjohnston> stupid etherpad
<cjohnston> had Quinn
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> technically that was Michelle
<cjohnston> assisted as the Project Manager and community coordinator
 * cjohnston just got his first MP into Lava approved!
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> cool, now I know who to ping if I need a Lava expert
<czajkowski> bah why do people edit a lp bug description when  abug is clearly marked fixed released :/
<cjohnston> heh.. you still need to set it up
<czajkowski> why not add a comment
<mhall119> cjohnston: no I don't, I have an expert now
<cjohnston> no cause i want you to see the setup
<mhall119> czajkowski: better question is why are bug descriptions editable when it's fix released?
<czajkowski> this is also true
<czajkowski> time to poke lp :D
<czajkowski> there are perks
<mhall119> have fun :)
<cjohnston> i thought you were lp
<cjohnston> does that mean your poking yourself?
<cjohnston> :-P
 * mhall119 goes back to blogging
<czajkowski> cjohnston: back to your lava lark my dear :)
<jono> dpm, will be two mins
<dpm> jono, no worries
<jono> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/horsemen?authuser=0&hl=en&shxp=1&eid=
<dpm> jono, ok, joining in
<jono> :-)
<dpm> you might hear some music in the background, but it's not me, it's the school near my house
<dpm> at least it's not Celine ;)
<czajkowski> could be worse could be Barbra
<czajkowski> sister was home at the weekend of easter, much barbra and celine being played
<jono> dpm, hehe
<dpm> sorry, it seems g+ is taking a while...
<jono> dpm, I lost you
<bodhi_zazen> oic I missed paultag =)
<pleia2> jcastro: contributor
<pleia2> jcastro: pretty sure micahg will be there too, and he's actually one of the devs (I just do website and marketing stuff)
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> pleia2: ah ok, so if I were to do a flavors plenary, a "you have 2.5 minutes to tell us what's going on in xubuntu.", would you be comfortable doing that?
<jono> balloons, give me two mins, and then I am ready for G+
<pleia2> jcastro: yep :)
<balloons> jono, kk.. rebooting brb
<balloons> kk back
<jono> hey balloons
<jono> one sec
<jono> balloons, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/horsemen?authuser=0&hl=en&shxp=1&eid=
<dholbach> alright my friends - it's time to call it a day for me
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<jono> balloons, btw, I posted http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/04/17/adopt-an-iso/
<jono> balloons, small typo in your blog entry
<jono> you spell digital at the beginning wrong
<balloons> jono, thanks
<balloons> fixed
<jono> balloons, posting to all the social media resources
<balloons> heh.. let's see what happens if we try reddit http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/sehjw/iso_testing_adoption_for_ubuntu_precise_release/
<jono> balloons, nice!
<mhall119> Top 10 independent app downloads from USC, upvote it! http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/seijw/top_10_ubuntu_app_downloads_for_march_2012/
<jcastro> upboating!
<cjohnston> I hate upboating
<jrgifford> upboat!
<jcastro> jono: dunno if you want to go today or not but: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdqoNKCCt7A
<jcastro> or we can just talk tomorrow when I am in town
<jono> jcastro, lets sync up when you are here
<jono> jcastro, unless you have anything to discuss beforehand?
<jcastro> jono: yeah we had to move some plenaries around due to cloud summit
<jcastro> but it's no biggie
<jcastro> I can't think of anything time-sensitive right now
<jcastro> jono: in case you haven't caught the mail, the cloud summit audience will not be intermingled with UDS for plenaries
<cjohnston> jono:  wish I knew about the show sst.. would've figured out how to get there a day early
<jcastro> "Unfortunately we were not able to get U2 to play for you this UDS, so instead we present ... Severed Fifth!"
<jono> jcastro, yeah, I saw that
<jono> which is fine
<jono> cjohnston, yeah, we only confirmed it recently :-(
<mhall119> dpm: nice banner!
<jcastro> mhall119: good reddit unity comments today
<jcastro> "How can a toolbar and a dock be "unbelievably frustrating", are you trying to press the buttons with your face? That's all I can think of."
<dpm> mhall119, thanks, courtesy of gimp :)
<jcastro> I have a vision of a guy pounding his face into his monitor
<dpm> lol
<jcastro> *clunk* *clunk*
<mhall119> jcastro: lol
<mhall119> jcastro: which one was this on, the Mate release?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> dpm: mhall119: http://www.uservoice.com/blog/founders/trello-google-docs-product-management/
<jcastro> saw this scroll by on my reader
<cjohnston> jcastro: what else do we need to do to prepare for UDS?
<jcastro> what about the track lead permissions thing?
<cjohnston> mhall119: got it done
<cjohnston> just needs to be released
<jcastro> wow nice!
<jcastro> ok so theoretically I'll be able to schedule too?
<jussi> AlanBell: or czajkowski about?
<czajkowski> jussi: *whack* shall I google for you too also :p
<czajkowski> jussi: posted in plain sight and all, all you had to do was open them all up like I did to check :)
<AlanBell> jussi: hi
 * jussi hides from czajkowski
<czajkowski> jussi: :) just saying ;p
<jussi> czajkowski: you could have just been specific in the first place ;) :P
 * czajkowski peers at jussi 
<czajkowski> I wouldn't if I were you :)
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> czajkowski: btw, hows the back?
<czajkowski> not bad now thats still not standing up full striaght but a lot better than I have been in a year
<czajkowski> and hopefully have some traction done for the next 2 weeks when back in the UK to help
<jussi> good to hear
<czajkowski> seeminly I've to retrain by brain to what it is to stand straight as currenly I feel I'm standing straight but am lobsided but when I try and fix this I feel off balance
<mhall119> czajkowski: you're still in Ireland?
<czajkowski> yarp
<mhall119> I thought that was just a short visit home
<czajkowski> 3 weeks
<czajkowski> 2 familky events
<czajkowski> saved flying over and back
<mhall119> flying?  What, they can build a tunnel to France, but not to Ireland?
<czajkowski> it's barely 60 mins from LHR to Shannon
<mhall119> you probably spend more time in the plane on the ground than in the air
<czajkowski> it;ss the getting to and from the airport is the long bit ,
<czajkowski> I ge the heathrow express to paddington, about 25 mins. then it's a abotu 30-40 mins on the tube
<jussi> I had a similar length flight today
<jussi> Oulu -> helsinki
<jussi> it was nice, airports here are either small or well designed
<akgraner> jono - isn't there a "how to" for leading a session at UDS somewhere? Or am I making that up?
<jono> akgraner, I think jcastro had something
<jcastro> http://summit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/scheduling.html
<jcastro> stolen from linaro!
<akgraner> jcastro, HAHAHA
<akgraner> I totally forget about our readthedocs :-)
<akgraner> but that's not what I was looking for :-(  - I'll share what what I write with you  - once I get it finished :-P
<akgraner> I don't think what I am looking for has been written for uds or connect yet :-(  I just didn't want to re-invent the wheel
<akgraner> thanks though :-)
<cjohnston> i thought there were some guidelines somewhere
<jcastro> oh, _leading_ a session
<cjohnston> uh huh
<jono> jcastro, hey
<jcastro> hey
<jono> btw, tomorrow when you fly, get on BArt and get off at Embarcadero
<jono> give me a call when you get on BArt
<jcastro> roger doger
<jono> and then I will meet you at the BArt station and we will drive to Oakland with Chuck
<jono> and then I will drop you guys off when we are done
<jcastro> ok so you'll snag chuck first?
<jono> yep
 * jcastro nods
<jono> I will get his cell and we will both meet you at BArt
<jono> and then walk to the car
<jcastro> ok
<jono> we can stick your suitcase in my car while we are in Oaktown
<jcastro> excellent, along with the server
<jono> yup
<jcastro> the trunk in a car in Oakland, the safest place in the world!
<pleia2> lol
<jono> jcastro, hah, it is a closed trunk
<jono> should be fine, it is covered
<jono> we might bring the server into the studio
<jcastro> "where is the nova compute node you were supposed to bring?" "No clue, all we have left is this rim."
<cjohnston> I want to come hang out
<pleia2> the openstack hotel is on my way to the gym, guess which girl walked past it all in a sweaty linode t-shirt? this one! doh :(
 * pleia2 will take an alternate route home tomorrow
<daker__> hi everyone, can anyone help with this http://i.imgur.com/xUt6t.png
<daker__> ?
<jcastro> pleia2: are you attending?
<pleia2> jcastro: no, work :(
<czajkowski> daker__: what are you stuck on ?
<jcastro> ;_;
<daker__> czajkowski: visa application
<pleia2> I don't have the budget for it anyway, if I did I might have been able to sneak it past my boss for at least one day
<jcastro> http://www.jorgecastro.org/2012/04/17/want-to-mess-with-spdy-easily-come-experiment-with-it-via-juju/
<jcastro> Oh no he didn't!
<jcastro> bkerensa: so if we plop that in front of subway .... and serve over spdy instead of the built in node server thing ...
<daker__> czajkowski: i need thoses informations
<czajkowski> daker__: not filled in a visa, have you asked marianna what detail you need or ask nigelb as he's filled them in before
<pleia2> jcastro: grantbow and I are doing a 12.04 presentation tonight in chinatown, if you have a juju person in town tonight you're welcome to send them over to crash our presentation
<jcastro> pleia2: I am not in town until tomorrow
<pleia2> too bad :)
<jcastro> dang, they're all on demo-prep duty all night
<daker__> czajkowski: ok will ask marianna
<jcastro> pleia2: I should just  ping you anytime I go over to that coast, I could have come a day earlier. :-/
<pleia2> jcastro: indeed!
<pleia2> I live right downtown (one stop from embarcadero station bart stop) so I'm always aroundish
<jcastro> oh cool!
<pleia2> so you can wave as you go through montgomery station :)
<jcastro> hey so the charm school is thursday at 5:30 if that works out with your work
<pleia2> not work, but that's the same time as my last americas membership meeting ever
<pleia2> I could probably sneak in late though, do you need conference badge to get in?
<jcastro> I am not sure
<jcastro> I am sure I can work something out
<jcastro> the summit part is not sold out
<jcastro> errr, the conference part is not sold out
<pleia2> I spent $500 on the r2d2 xbox instead of the openstack conference
<pleia2> :)
<jcastro> a wise investment
<greg-g> lol
<pangolin> openstack is just a fad anyway
<pangolin> r2d2 xbox will work forever!
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-04-18
<bkerensa> jcastro: hmm... perhaps yes..
<dpm> good morning everyone
<nigelb> hey dpm
<dpm> hi nigelb, how's it going?
<nigelb> Not bad. Busy day. Running around helping organize a birthday party :)
<dpm> nice way to be busy :)
<nigelb> heh
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dpm> heya dholbach
<dholbach> hey dpm
<czajkowski> aloha
<bkerensa> Hello
 * nigelb hugs dholbach
<nigelb> Love the responses in the new blog post.
<dholbach> yeah, me too :)
 * dholbach hugs nigelb
<mhall119> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/sfucv/ubuntu_1204_is_for_app_developers/ upvote please
<nigelb> upvoted
<cprofitt> balloons: ping
<czajkowski> http://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland/cork-teenager-joanne-to-address-un-technology-conference-547976.html
<jcastro> dholbach: I'm travelling to Openstack conf today, so I won't be at our hangout
<jcastro> I will miss you guys!
<dholbach> jcastro, you're travelling quite a bit
<dholbach> jcastro, enjoy the conf!
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> 2 more trips and I'm Gold!
<jcastro> this will be good though, Mark is doing the keynote tomorrow
<dholbach> and who doesn't like a golden Jorge
<jcastro> and then we're going to charm school on the hardware we have there
<jcastro> popey: guess what fits in my carryon?
<jcastro> That's right, the hp N40L.
<jcastro> backup openstack node!
<popey> lol
<jcastro> I am not kidding, it fits perfectly right in there
<mhall119> jcastro: that'll be fun to explain to TSA
<jcastro> actually it wasn't bad
<mhall119> TSA: "What's this?", Jorge: "It's the cloud"
<jcastro> I just had to remove it, scan it seperately
<cjohnston> lol
<jcastro> I did come like 2 hours early just in case
<mhall119> http://xkcd.com/908/
<mhall119> jorge needs a black hat
<cjohnston> jcastro: why do you have to be picky.. tell mhall119 to fix it
<jcastro> cjohnston: I was just being thorough
<jcastro> because you would hate me if I knew it did that and didn't tell you
<jcastro> but I agree, mhall119 should fix it
<jcastro> mhall119: and then MARKDOWN ALL THE THINGS
<cjohnston> bbl
<cjohnston> work
<technoviking> jcastro: so, what do you we should do next for the forums? I think tiaz and I have done everything we can
<jcastro> ok I thought the new hold up was the sso library was broken
<jcastro> I got an email yesterday?
<technoviking> The test forum will not talk to login.u.c
<technoviking> tiaz and I can not find anything in the logs for help diagnose
<jcastro> technoviking: what channel are you guys in?
<technoviking> PM usually
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> let me see what he needs, maybe we can get help from another team
<jcastro> sigh
<jcastro> technoviking: it will be awesome the minute we figure this out
<jcastro> and then vb 5.x comes out like the next day
<technoviking> heh
<technoviking> think Stuart team could help, but they are swamped
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I asked him for something and he was like "love to help, ask me in 6 months"
<technoviking> if not solved by UDS, going to beg SABDFL to let upgrade procede and they get SSO worked out
<jcastro> I don't get the feeling he's going to do that
<jcastro> If it was any other team that could fix it other an ISD this wouldn't be so hard I think
<jono> jcastro, dholbach, mhall119, balloons I might be  a few mins late, feel free to start without me
<jcastro> jono: I'm getting on a plane in minute
<mhall119> jono: we can't use the normal hangout without you
<mhall119> jcastro: that's no excuse
<technoviking> the worst thing is, the files I got from Ryan Troy were incomplete, solve one thing by copying file from prod forum server
<mhall119> I wonder how well in-flight wifi would handle a hangout
<technoviking> jcastro: have a good flight
<technoviking> jcastro: want a slot during the lightning talk to show off the largest newspaper archive in the USA, which will soon be running on Ubuntu
<technoviking> 10 million PDFs, OCR to be fully searchable
<dholbach> mhall119, I'll start a hangout then
<cprofitt> technoviking: nice!
<dholbach> jcastro, have a good flight
<cprofitt> yeah -- safe and good flight to those travelling
<jono> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/horsemen?authuser=0&hl=en&shxp=1&eid=
<dpm> joining in...
<dholbach> brb
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - have a great rest of your day
<cprofitt> balloons: ping
<balloons> cprofitt, pong
<balloons> dholbach, ciao!
<cprofitt> hey... is it an issue if I can not do all the test cases?
<balloons> cprofitt, no, no issue at all
<cprofitt> cool... the iscsi test cases are difficult
<balloons> do what you can do, that;s all we can ask :-)
<balloons> yea.. sometimes time, sometimes hardware prevents you from getting everything
<cprofitt> I got 8 done last night... and should be able to do that many tonight as well.
<balloons> that's awesome cprofitt
<balloons> I'm trying to finish getting info out to everyone
<balloons> then I'll be sending a summary of what we did collectively around
<cprofitt> cool...
<cprofitt> I tried to make some other aware of the process last night as well...
<bkerensa> Mmm... Release Party catering order placed :)
<jono> balloons, social media done
<jono> grabbing lunch
<jcastro> hmmm
<jcastro> guy on this plane running ubuntu
<jcastro> I am going to go say hi
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> say hello from me?
<jo-erlend> mm. I was wondering if there's any chance of getting an ubuntu subdomain to accompany my mail address?
<jcastro> score!! Random web developer guy on my plane running ubuntu!
<jcastro> I gave him an ubuntu usb stick
<jo-erlend> nice! :)
<JanC> jo-erlend: as an Ubuntu Member you get a people.ubuntu.com/~username address, I think...
<MrChrisDruif> JanC; true
<JanC> but no subdomain
<JanC> (probably to avoid possible clashes)
<jo-erlend> oh, but that's fine.
<jo-erlend> thanks.
<balloons> jcastro, cool :-) neat idea to check next time I travel..
<balloons> I'm sure no one will mind me staring down there laptop screens for signs of ubuntu? ;-)
<pleia2> especially if you're on a flight to SF, we tend to have an unfair proportion of linux users out here in the valley
<pleia2> (we have Ubuntu Hours regularly where we pick up strays in the coffee shops who just happen to be there)
<JanC> I'm sure the crew will mind if you walk all around the plane though  :P
<jcastro> I try not to spy on people but I always glance to see what they use
<jcastro> I saw this guy using outlook at the terminal
<jcastro> man ...it's hard to believe what some companies make people use.
<jcastro> he had like this card reader security thing
 * MrChrisDruif has missed the idea?
<jcastro> and I could tell it wasn't working because all these windows kept popping up making a sound
<balloons> jcastro, yea.. those things are fun
<JanC> jcastro: smartcards / card readers are nice (if they work well, of course)
<JanC> we have smartcard-based ID-cards here in Belgium, works fine with Ubuntu too  ☺
<JanC> makes it easy to fill income tax forms etc.
<JanC> (and tax declarations here use standard web technology, unlike the Netherlands where their tax software has a GUI based on a 10 year old copy of wxWindows that clashes with about everything in a modern linux distro ;) )
<jo-erlend> if I update my launchpad name, will the email address and people.ubuntu.com url automatically be updated?
<cjohnston> jo-erlend: your launchpad username?
<jo-erlend> cjohnston, yes.
<cjohnston> it would AFAIK because the stuff is all scripted, but I can't imagine its much of a good idea to change it unless you really need to. create confusion
<jo-erlend> that's why I'm thinking of doing it now, before I depend too much on it. It's so long.
<jcastro> renames in launchpad; the next great computer science barrier that needs to be broken
<czajkowski> jcastro: I do them every day
<czajkowski> as long as the name is free :)
<jo-erlend> also; how does changing the launchpad username affect OpenID?
<czajkowski> it doesnt
<czajkowski> thats your email address
<czajkowski> changing that causes issues
<czajkowski> many issues
<czajkowski> but can again be fixed easily enough
<jo-erlend> elaborate?
<jo-erlend> right now, I don't depend too much on the addresses for anything outside Launchpad.
<czajkowski> then you're fine
<cprofitt> balloons: ping
<balloons> cprofitt, pong
<cprofitt> the testing tonight -- Pre-release or daily?
<cprofitt> looks like pre-release is just setup for later... nothing is inside it
<balloons> cprofitt, I'm hoping the dailies last that long
<balloons> but they are actively discussing :-) there are new fixes that are rolling into new spins
<balloons> it would make sense for you to test the latest.. if they have a newer than daily out, test it :-)
<balloons> i'm trying to not have that happen until tomorrow for consistency
 * cprofitt nods
<balloons> cprofitt, they tell me the dailies are still ok.. I assume they will be around :-)
 * cprofitt nods
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<jcastro> feel free to sign up balloons!
<jcastro> and mhall!
<jcastro> and whoever!
<jono> jcastro, what time do you land again?
<jcastro> 4:30
<jcastro> ~2.5 hoursish
<balloons> lol.. i didn't think plane wifi let you ssh or irc
<jcastro> it might, but I'm on web irc. alice-irc ftw.
<jcastro> I charmed it, you can try it. :)
<jcastro> that might be a good demo for a demo week
<jono> jcastro, cool
<jono> jcastro, I think it might make more sense for you to meet me at Rockridge BArt station
<jono> this way Chuck and I can escape the traffic
<jono> it is only an extra 20mins on BArt
<jono> jcastro, actually, scratch that
<jono> jcastro, meet me at West Oakland BArt station
<jcastro> ok, west oakland
<jcastro> hey, what direction is that from the airport? Or does the bart only go one way from there?
<jono> yeah, when you get to SFO, get on the Pittsburg/Bay Point (yellow) line
<jono> it will take you right to West Oakland
<jono> this way I can avoid us getting suck in traffic
<jcastro> easy enough
<jono> jcastro, and then call me when you arrive at Embarcadero and I will set off to pick you up at the station
<jcastro> ok embarcadero is on the way to west oakland?
<greg-g> yeah
<greg-g> last stop in SF before going in the tunnel under the bay
<greg-g> be sure to call/text when at the station, the cell service doesn't work otherwise :)
<jono> jcastro, yep
<jcastro> ok, I'll keep an eye out for James too
<jono> yeah, what greg-g said :-)
<jono> James?
<jcastro> hetfield, why do you think I am coming over there?
<jono> lol
<jono> he is up in Sonoma :-)
<bodhi_zazen> FWIW - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1961135
<bodhi_zazen> trying to set a time for FC meetings
<bkerensa> greg-g: Their is service in the BART tunnel now?
<MrChrisDruif> bodhi_zazen; How's Zenix getting along?
<greg-g> bkerensa: no, at the stations
<technoviking> jcastro: are you in the Bay area till UDS?
<bkerensa> ahh :)
<greg-g> bkerensa: yeah, you can call for 30 seconds at a time :)
<greg-g> bkerensa: just enough time for your twitter updates ;)
<bkerensa> greg-g: If jono lives in the Walnut land why is he getting him in Oakland? :P
<bkerensa> Doesn't BART go all the way out... I thought it did
<greg-g> I thought he was in oakland area not walnut, but I might be working on old knowledge
<greg-g> I don't get over to the east bay very often
<greg-g> (btw, what is pig latin for "beast"? ;) )
<bodhi_zazen> MrChrisDruif: probably off topic here, come over to #zenix if you wish
<jono> bkerensa, I am taking him to a band practice in Oakland
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> jcastro: Just watch out for the BART Cow's http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqtZyA0GPKM
<jcastro> technoviking: no, out on friday night and back in a week or whatever the dates are for uds. hah.
<bkerensa> heh
<jcastro> bkerensa: when I'm with clint I'm going to look at subordinateing that apache spdy charm on subway
<jcastro> that would be _wicked_
<bkerensa> jcastro: we should hack it at UDS?
<bkerensa> OpenPhoto Charm is almost ready for a push and review and I'll likely let Clint poke at it with a stick a few times
<jcastro> I don't think it even needs to be hacked
<jcastro> I think the subordinate charm just needs some reverse proxy mumbo jumbo
<bkerensa> ahh
 * jcastro uses technical terms
<bkerensa> does the mod_spdy use more resources? I wonder if someone has benchmarked it vs vanilla apache and optimized apache
<bkerensa> if it doesnt I need to start using it
<jcastro> bkerensa: so the idea with subodinates is you deploy subway, but then just plop apache or nginx (whatever you choose) on top of the instance
<jcastro> google and twitter are the only people serving spdy
<jcastro> all the graphs I see show significant performance over http, and it's all over ssl.
<jcastro> but I don't think I've ever used gmail and be like "oh that feels much faster"
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> well my page load times on my blog is 688ms or better
<bkerensa> not sure if it could improve me much better but I would possibly deploy it on clients nodes
<jcastro> either way, having it easily deployable so people can find out the answers to those questions is why I want to do this
<bkerensa> yeah
<jcastro> you need to be under < 250ms!
<bkerensa> jcastro: is your blog under 250ms
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> yep
<bkerensa> jcastro: no fair you have zero images and are running what a html5 theme
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> https://developers.google.com/pagespeed/#url=http_3A_2F_2Fbenjaminkerensa.com&mobile=false
<jcastro> you're getting a 96 out of 100!
<jcastro> I only get 82!
<jcastro> who hosts your blog? dang.
 * greg-g gets a 95
<greg-g> I beat jcastro ? weird https://developers.google.com/pagespeed/#url=http_3A_2F_2Fblog.grossmeier.net&mobile=false
<czajkowski> 94
<jcastro> good to know I have the slowest one
<jcastro> go cloud!
<greg-g> :)
<bkerensa> jcastro: if you had the same content or at least the same size... I would blow the bricks off your setup ;)
 * greg-g hugs rose, http://rose.makesad.us/
<czajkowski> whoo got my blog all updated this evening and added all my plugins working
<czajkowski> am easily pleased but wanted it working for ages :)
<jcastro> bkerensa: I'll take that bet.
<bkerensa> LOL
<jcastro> when I get back, we'll do test domains, and have the exact same content, and then bench them both a bunch
<bkerensa> jcastro: I have CDN, Optimized DNS for Static Content so Content Downloads faster
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> jcastro: mine's slower, but that's because I use html from 1999 :)
<jcastro> bkerensa: mine is served from Amazon, they run christmas.
<greg-g> lol
<bkerensa> also major caching... varnish and YUI compressing plush a dash of CSS and JS optimization
<jcastro> bkerensa: wordpress? We should get you on the charm yo.
<jcastro> I mean, reviewing the charm, etc.
<bkerensa> jcastro: Amazon may server Christmas but I use MaxCDN and they serve Mashable, Techcrunch and every other top blog
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> (I think I have the standard problem of "sysadmin by day doesn't want to fix her own systems at night")
<bkerensa> serve*
 * czajkowski hugs pleia2 
 * pleia2 hugs
<czajkowski> pleia2: I used to feel that way about testing and writing test cases
<bkerensa> jcastro: also DDoS proof :)
<czajkowski> stop doing QA I write user manusals and test cases in spare time
<czajkowski> *manuals
 * czajkowski needs to go back to learn how to type 
<mhall119> pleia2: I think the problem is "The at-home boss doesn't pay enough and can't fire me, so why bother"
<pleia2> mhall119: haha, truth!
<czajkowski> say hello to pretty new theme :)
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2012/04/18/time-flies-when-youre-busy-having-fun-working-and-organising/
<bkerensa> jcastro: Pro Tip - Switch all your JS from your local host to CDNJS (http://www.cdnjs.com/)
<jcastro> bkerensa: if you're up for it we could have brandon blitz them both right now, he's a neutral third party.
<bkerensa> jcastro: Hit me hard :) Siege me
<bkerensa> :P
<jcastro> imbrandon: Can you mega-blitz http://www.jorgecastro.org and http://benjaminkerensa.com/ and generate one of those sexy reports?
 * bkerensa switches attack mode on
<jcastro> mhall119: see, server stuff is so much more awesome than unity!
<bkerensa> jcastro: http://blog.cloudflare.com/introducing-im-under-attack-mode
<jcastro> yea brandon is all about cloudflare, he's investigating that for omgubuntu
<bkerensa> jcastro: cloudflare is only half of the key.... omgubuntu needs maxcdn + varnish + yui + minification
<jcastro> not running 65 wordpress plugins might be a good start. :)
<greg-g> czajkowski: ooo, nice new theme
<bkerensa> jcastro: that helps too
<bkerensa> jcastro: do they use W3 Total Cache?
<czajkowski> greg-g: need my bright coloured fix must have orange and yellow and purple
<czajkowski> hard to find nice ones
<czajkowski> greg-g: sorry for explosiions in your inbox today
<czajkowski> am moderating all the teams mails
<czajkowski> we need a plan B
<marcoceppi> bkerensa: no, we couldn't get it to play nice. For now we're on WP Super Cache
<jcastro> marcoceppi: do you still have that blitz account?
<greg-g> czajkowski: hehe, I filter those emails :)
<jcastro> I feel the need to compete with bkerensa
<czajkowski> greg-g: right dips you're it tomorrow, you can do it :)
<greg-g> czajkowski: :)
<marcoceppi> jcastro: yeah
<greg-g> I'm on a plane much of tomorrow, so, no emails ;)
<marcoceppi> jcastro: but I can't blitz either of you unless you put a file in your root directory
<czajkowski> greg-g: bah
<greg-g> but yeah, I have no idea how to filter that stuff given the langauge barier, just like I don't know what to do in the channel :)
<marcoceppi> but I can always SIEGE ALL OF YOU
<jcastro> yeah siege us
<jcastro> I want to see if I'm even close
 * greg-g is curious
<jcastro> if it's not obvious then we can step it up
<bkerensa> marcoceppi: please siege me and jcastro with 1000 simu users
<bkerensa> :D
<greg-g> how his host would do
<bkerensa> greg-g: :) depends is it share, vps or dedicated? :)
<marcoceppi> bkerensa: incoming
 * marcoceppi runs siege from a few different servers
<bkerensa> yes :) so its balanced across the geo locations
<marcoceppi> actually, my test siege shows your site throwing 500's
<bkerensa> :D
<marcoceppi> only 29 successful transactions out of 1900
<bkerensa> marcoceppi: it filtered you
<bkerensa> :P
<jcastro> oh boo, cheater
 * marcoceppi spins up 20 micros
<marcoceppi> filter this!
<bkerensa> marcoceppi: its cloudflare it will filter your attacks when it sees it as abusive
<bkerensa> :P
<jcastro> marcoceppi: hit me bro
<marcoceppi> So I need to siege through tor then
<imbrandon> ?
<marcoceppi> jcastro won
<marcoceppi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/936098/
<imbrandon> yea you cant seige cloudflare
<bkerensa> marcoceppi: if you give me a ip or range I can whitelist
<bkerensa> :D
<imbrandon> jcastro:
<bkerensa> then I will win
<jcastro> heh
 * jcastro goes off to flex in the corner
<marcoceppi> bkerensa here you go, you lost: http://paste.ubuntu.com/936101/
<bkerensa> imbrandon: if you whitelist you can because cf will accept it all and allow me to win :)
<imbrandon> ahh
<marcoceppi> 96% avail > 1.6% availability :)
<imbrandon> yea i dont whitelist :)
<bkerensa> but you have to whitelist whomever is sieging
<jcastro> pm him an ip range
<bkerensa> imbrandon: me neither :) in fact I block lots of ranges
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> so I can put him out of his misery
<imbrandon> yup same here
<imbrandon> i block tons of countrys actually
<imbrandon> china cant see me :)
<imbrandon> lol
<bkerensa> imbrandon: do you use MaxCDN or any other CDN?
<imbrandon> cloudfront and hp
<imbrandon> new cdn
<bkerensa> yeah
<imbrandon> and google storage psudo cdn
<cjohnston> did yall see RS's openstack announcement?
<bkerensa> MaxCDN has sponsored me for two years so I use them :D
<imbrandon> cjohnston: yea
<imbrandon> bkerensa: nice :)
<jcastro> imbrandon: pm bkerensa your ip and siege him, I want to win.
<bkerensa> LOL
<imbrandon> bkerensa: yea i tend to keep tabs and accounts on most webservers so i konw what tool is right for what job :)
<bkerensa> imbrandon: tell jcastro he cant win against a optimized platform with cdn and cloudflare :)
<imbrandon> its a range of i ips
<greg-g> bkerensa: a shared host, with about 4 people. a 2.66 Ghz Core i7 quad-core Xeon, 12 gigs ram
<imbrandon> i seige from a cluster :)
<imbrandon> let me get to the console
<jcastro> ok let's do this. Send him your range so I can gloat.
<bkerensa> greg-g: is the Apache and MySQL optimized properly? If so you could likely do pretty well :P
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> jcastro: Winner buys whisky
<bkerensa> :P
<jcastro> make it rum and you're on
<greg-g> bkerensa: probably pretty well, I'm not the sys admin, Asheesh is, who's way smarter than me :)
<bkerensa> jcastro: ok if I lose I will buy you a rum drink :)
<imbrandon> k one sec its booting up the nodes now
<jcastro> fair enough.
<jcastro> this is fun, it's made an otherwise tedious flight interesting
<greg-g> haha
<bkerensa> jcastro: whats your favorite rum drink? :) I like Caribou Lous
<bkerensa> :P
<jcastro> Cuba Libre of course!
<imbrandon> 15.185.120.5 , 15.185.118.36 , 15.185.120.66 , 15.185.120.81 , 15.185.120.82
<imbrandon> give me a sec to install siege and get ready
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> white listing
<imbrandon> jcastro: waht parms yall running ?
<jcastro> I think he went with 1000 sim users?
<jcastro> doesn't matter, whatever you think is best, as long as it's the same for both of us
<imbrandon> bkerensa: oop forgot one
<imbrandon> 15.185.119.12
<imbrandon> i dont know the parms need example :)
<bkerensa> imbrandon: 15.185.0.0/16
<bkerensa> whitelisted the range
<imbrandon> :)
<bkerensa> might take a minute or so for it to propagate to Hong Kong etc
<bkerensa> :D
<imbrandon> np, i'm opening a console still to each one
<imbrandon> wasent prepaired :)
<jcastro> I believe you are stalling bkerensa
<imbrandon> ok someone give me the siege cmd so i dont hgave to man it :)
<jcastro> I am on a plane, apt is slooowwwww
<marcoceppi> imbrandon: siege -c 1000
<imbrandon> k
<bkerensa> siege -d1 -c 1000 -i domain
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> -i adds interactive and makes it more intersting
<imbrandon> ok where am i pounding ?
<czajkowski> should not edit blog when tired,borked it
<bkerensa> imbrandon: benjaminkerensa.com and www.jorgecastro.org I think
<bkerensa> pound away :D
<imbrandon> i'm soo gonna charm this manual cluter pounding later
<imbrandon> awe crap
<imbrandon> too many files open
<imbrandon> hahah give me a sec
<greg-g> the suspense! it kills!
<bkerensa> :D
<imbrandon> heh server wont stay up long enough to let me get all 6 nodes to seige
<jcastro> the suspense is brtual
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> neither
<imbrandon> the one out of 6 nodes had this
<imbrandon> ransactions:                      29 hits
<imbrandon> Availability:                   1.54 %
<imbrandon> terrible terrible :)
<jcastro> pastebin bro
<imbrandon> one sec
<imbrandon> dude 6 times ?
<imbrandon> hehe
<jcastro> just once if the #'s are similar enough
<imbrandon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/936114/
<imbrandon> yea they are all very close, but i couldent get all of them going at once befpre the servers failed
<bkerensa> imbrandon: does Jorge win the rum drink? :D
<imbrandon> yea i'd say so :)
<imbrandon> one sec too, hold on
<jcastro> boo, you didn't even show up dude
 * jcastro parades around flexing
<bkerensa> imbrandon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEYl5dg9Guc <-- still this though ;P
<bkerensa> jcastro: Ok :) I will get you rum at UDS then :P
<jcastro> it's ok, it wasn't a fair bet
<jcastro> I can see how you can think you're almost as awesome as me and stuff.
<imbrandon> running it on my site
<imbrandon> still going
<imbrandon> and going
<bkerensa> jcastro: :) I was planning on buying you a drink anyways heh
<imbrandon> no red yet
<imbrandon> ok gonna stop it cuz this just aint fair to yall
<greg-g> haha
<greg-g> imbrandon: mind hitting blog.grossmeier.net, I'm just curious
<greg-g> if I disconnect from IRC, you'll know to stop
<imbrandon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/936120/
<bkerensa> imbrandon: jcastro needs to smush all his images :D
<imbrandon> greg-g: sure , one sec
<greg-g> coolio
 * greg-g gets a little tense
<jcastro> I do, I usually just raw take them from shutter
<jcastro> would a normal pngcrush do the trick?
<imbrandon> bkerensa: ^^ now THERE is a webserver boyz :) thats brandonholtsclaw.com without cloudflare btw
<imbrandon> jcastro: yea
<imbrandon> i got a script that will give ya good parms
<imbrandon> one min
<jcastro> I'll do it tonight
<jcastro> imbrandon: jet that over to me in email pls
<imbrandon> kk its in my /usr/local/bin on osx
<imbrandon> kk
<jcastro> plane landing soon, out of juice
<jcastro> tty all in a bit!
<imbrandon> its optipng tho, imho its better
<jcastro> whatever I can script. :)
<greg-g> jcastro: later, welcome to SF
<imbrandon> Availability:                  99.27 %
<imbrandon> Elapsed time:                  44.69 secs
<imbrandon> Data transferred:             456.34 MB
<imbrandon> Response time:                  2.20 secs
<imbrandon> Transaction rate:             326.05 trans/sec
<imbrandon> Throughput:                    10.21 MB/sec
<imbrandon> Concurrency:                  716.44
<imbrandon> Successful transactions:       14571
<imbrandon> i lub my website
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> imbrandon: what param did u siege it with?
<imbrandon> siege -d1 -c 1000 -i http://brandonholtsclaw.com
<bkerensa> I wanna run from one of my boxes :D
<bkerensa> imbrandon: what kind of pipe do you have? :P
<imbrandon> aws
<bkerensa> some unmetered
<bkerensa> ahh
<imbrandon> err actually its on hpcloud
<imbrandon> forfor i switched
<bkerensa> imbrandon: you loving that az1 :)
<imbrandon> :) i have ummm 17 ami burning right now
<imbrandon> :)
<bkerensa> expensive
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> well on hpcloud its free but yeah
<bkerensa> :D
<imbrandon> 10 node sql cluster, 5 node nginx web cluter and two juju testing boxes
<bkerensa> should spinup a hpcloud instance and seed all the Ubuntu ISO's
<bkerensa> :D
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> that and i tweak the shit out of my setup. check my block sometime
<imbrandon> i r make websites fast :)
<bkerensa> :D
<imbrandon> brb
<imbrandon> blog*
<greg-g> oh no, he forgot to seige me :)
<imbrandon> like that little omg site that me and the other fellas been working on, yea i got nginx runnning so smooth on it that its serving 3+ million hits a month from one m1.small on aws AND dont have the microcache or nginx static cache in place yet
<imbrandon> greg-g: nope just need mt dew first, give me 5 min
<greg-g> haha
<bkerensa> imbrandon: use loadimpact much?
<bkerensa> imbrandon: when you finish the omg charm are you guys publishing it?
<marcoceppi> bkerensa: it's already published, you can look at it at anytime
<bkerensa> marcoceppi: its just the wordpress charm?
<marcoceppi> https://code.launchpad.net/~marcoceppi/charms/oneiric/omgubuntu-wp/trunk && http://jujucharms.com/~marcoceppi/oneiric/omgubuntu-wp
<marcoceppi> bkerensa: No, it's the WordPress charm on crack, we'll be back-porting a lot of the cool stuff to the WordPress charm when we're done with the the omg charm
<greg-g> that's awesome
<bkerensa> imbrandon: Hmm http://paste.ubuntu.com/936136/
<bkerensa> imbrandon: loadimpact shows that jcastro's site has way higher load times under minimal and increase client connects
<bkerensa> 22.49s loadtime peak for him and 5s here
<bkerensa> Hmm I think I wanna deploy marcoceppi's charm with my content on aws and load test and see how it differs
 * bkerensa is kind of afraid of nginx
<bkerensa> imbrandon: I just loadimpacted your site and it is very flawless :) blew me and jcastro out of the water
<greg-g> bkerensa: http://loadimpact.com/load-test/blog.grossmeier.net-0ae006f5f59086c7e9e5aceef4611a00
<jcastro> bkerensa: I suspect we'll be the same, I'm on AWS
<greg-g> and that's with someone hitting mysql hard at the same time (asheesh was running some python process)
<cprofitt> hey greg-g and jcastro and bkerensa
<cprofitt> marcoceppi:
<cprofitt> anyone else I may have left out!
<cprofitt> :-)
 * greg-g waves
<cprofitt> how are you and the family greg-g ?
<greg-g> good good
<greg-g> going to take our first flight with the baby tonight!
<greg-g> crazy!
<cprofitt> I have not done that with any of my kids yet
<cprofitt> best of luck
<greg-g> thanks!
<cprofitt> Hey... are you a director of technology?
<cprofitt> I noticed on your blog you talked about SETDA
<greg-g> heh, I am the Education Technology and Policy Coordinator at Creative Commons :)
<cprofitt> I can not believe I did not know that...
<cprofitt> I work in K-12 and have presented multiple times at Educational Events in NY State
<greg-g> long title which means: if it deal with the tech side of things, I'm your man (for edu related stuff). I also do some policy work, but that mostly falls on my boss, Cable Green. He's the real politician :)
<greg-g> oh cool
<cprofitt> NYSCATE is the annual statewide show in NY... you and I will have to talk a bit
 * greg-g nods
<cprofitt> I also go to Ed Tech Day at Ithaca College
<cprofitt> very cool dude.
<greg-g> I am mostly focused on metadata right now, LRMI (http://lrmi.net) and how it can help make OER more findable and higher quality (by aligning to common core standards)
<greg-g> but, if you're curious, come over to #lrmi and be one of two members in the channel ;)
<cprofitt> I will add the that to auto-join
<greg-g> :)
<cprofitt> I focused a lot on how FOSS met the needs of NETP 2010 and ISTE standards
<cprofitt> OER is a part of that
<greg-g> interesting!
<cprofitt> open courseware, etc
<cprofitt> having teachers write curriculum and moving away from expensive publisher would really help $$$ wise...
<greg-g> yep yep. We (CC), of course, are pushing for more openly licensed educational content
<greg-g> word
<cprofitt> and I think we would get better material that could be adapted much faster
<greg-g> ++
<cprofitt> http://www.infoworld.com/d/open-source/microsofts-fake-validation-openofficeorg-805
<cprofitt> read the quote from Pittsford...
<cprofitt> that is the district I work in
 * cprofitt facepalms
<greg-g> eek
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> the answer ofcourse is -- 'me'
<cprofitt> and I fix the Microsoft stuff... and the Apple stuff... and the Symantec stuff... etc
<greg-g> heh
<imbrandon> sorry greg-g gonna have to take a rain check, something else popup up here
<greg-g> man, that's a good video, propoganda wise
<greg-g> imbrandon: no worries man. 'twas just a fun idea
<imbrandon> :)
<cprofitt> yeah
<cprofitt> though... we never tried Open Office in our school
<cjohnston> Anyone around who has had to get a visa for the U.S. before when coming to UDS?
<pangolin> I haven't ever, but what is the actual question?
<cjohnston> pangolin: its uds specific
<pangolin> right, but stating the question might be answered even if someone hasn't needed to get a VISA
<cjohnston> its when to book.. so it wont be relevent to someone without a visa
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-04-19
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> I'll quickly ride my bike over to my old office
<dholbach> brb
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> has the planet feed changed lately?
<s-fox> Ping jcastro  :)
<mhall119> czajkowski: I don't think so
<dpm> mhall119, here's some interesting discussion on API documentation: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2012-April/003812.html - although what I'm missing is perhaps suggestions on how to improving it, rather than just highlighting the issues
<cprofitt> morning DavidLevin
<czajkowski> mhall119: hmm oddd blog is showing up as a summary rather than full post
<nigelb> czajkowski: that's a problem from the poster's end.
<cprofitt> czajkowski: that looks like your blog has changed...
<cprofitt> http://www.lczajkowski.com/feed/rss2/
<cprofitt> that feed is showing the partial posts
<czajkowski> nigelb: aye tweeking settings now seeing as I just changed themed
<czajkowski> *themes
<DavidLevin> cprofitt, morning
<cprofitt> czajkowski: maybe not... my feed looks the same and my full posts show up...
<cprofitt> not sure now
 * nigelb checks
<czajkowski> no worries will keep checking wondering is the new theme over riding something
<czajkowski> anyways stand up time toodles
<nigelb> yep, your blog is indeed spitting out incomplete feeds. http://www.lczajkowski.com/feed/
<nigelb> so, when that feed is fixed, planet should pick it up correctly.
<popey> settings -> Reading -> "For each article in a feed, show " is probably set to "Summary" and not "Full text"
 * nigelb hugs popey 
<czajkowski> popey: aye have that set :/
<czajkowski> it's liek  its being over ridden
<popey> look in the settings for the theme?
<czajkowski> aye
<dpm> oh, I hadn't realized 0 A.D. had made it to the archive, quite cool to see high quality games in there!
<mhall119> dpm: ninja ide too
<dpm> yeah, I saw your note in the trello board
<dpm> really cool
<cprofitt> morning jono
<jono> hey cprofitt
<s-fox> Hello everyone, we all well?
<cprofitt> thanks for asking s-fox -- I am doing well... you?
<s-fox> Pretty good thanks, got an interview on saturday for a teaching position in korea
<cprofitt> sounds cool.
<cprofitt> best of luck with it
<s-fox> Thanks, this is my 3rd or 4th interview now so hopefully something will come of it
<s-fox> Any plans for the weekend cprofitt  ?
<cprofitt> potential baseball game with son (maybe entire family), my parents are coming out for my daughters b-day party, and ISO testing for balloons
<nigelb> cprofitt: I wondered why balloons needed ISO testing. Then, the context hit me.
<nigelb> In the context of parties, I thought of the party balloons :P
<balloons> nigelb, hehe
<balloons> yes all good iso testing parties need balloons
<s-fox> Not long until the release now
<cprofitt> and not just any baloons
<nigelb> heh.
<nigelb> One week to go?
<akgraner> woot woot!
<akgraner> How's open week shaping up?  /me is out of the look :-(
<akgraner> loop
<s-fox> You know I woke up this morning thinking it was Wednesday. Turns out is Thursday, this means it'll be the weekend sooner than i thought :D
<czajkowski> s-fox: always a bonus
<s-fox> Hey czajkowski , anything new with you?
<czajkowski> going to an ubuntu meet up in a couple of hours
<czajkowski> planning a conference here in ireland
<czajkowski> keeping busy :)
<czajkowski> s-fox: how's you?
<s-fox> Getting better thanks czajkowski  :)
<czajkowski> glad to hear it
<dholbach> I'll walk back home, but will be there again for the CC meeting - see you in a bit
<s-fox> I am back :)
<nlsthzn> wb s-fox
<s-fox> Thank you nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> the pleasure was all mine
 * nlsthzn never got that part of the english language...
<s-fox> English is weird
<nlsthzn> +1
<nlsthzn> even the language
<s-fox> +1
<nlsthzn> lol
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<bkerensa> sheesh
<bkerensa> :( can mailman not use dnsbl or something to filter spam
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - dinner time
<cprofitt> enjoy your dinner dholbach
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> lfaraone: I am going to make Ubuntu SoC mailing list a little bit quieter... the hold notices are becoming a bit difficult
<cprofitt> SoC?
<nigelb> summer of code
<cprofitt> ah
<JanC> bkerensa: mailman doesn't use anything to filter spam itself, but it can act on headers set by spam filters if you configure it to do so, and of course any mailman install depends on the mailserver config it hangs behind...
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-04-20
<dholbach> good morning
<s-fox> Hello everyone
<s-fox> ping jcastro
<czajkowski> s-fox: wrong timezone anything anyone else can help with ?
<s-fox> Hello czajkowski , how are you? Yes I know he is in a US timezone. I was hoping he would see the ping and reply later.
<s-fox> czajkowski,  Possibly, do you know the status on the hdds that have been ordered for the ubuntu forums?
<czajkowski> s-fox: I don't but if you have a RT number I can go and find out for you if you want
<s-fox> The last update I saw was several weeks ago, where sourcing them was proving to be problematic.
<s-fox> Unfortunately i do not have the rt number.
<czajkowski> s-fox: ok
<czajkowski> s-fox: hopefully he;ll see the ping but I think he's at a conference today
<s-fox> No worries czajkowski =)
<czajkowski> so happy tis friday this week has dagged
<czajkowski> *dragged
<s-fox> Oh? Long week? It has been rather quick here to be honest.
<s-fox> Any plans for the weekend czajkowski  ?
<czajkowski> family dinner tonight with my cousins, tomorrow heading off to Galway with my mum, and then Sunday I fly back to London
<czajkowski> Sunday I move house
<s-fox> Manic
<s-fox> I remember last time I moved. It was really stressful
<czajkowski> am going to do a bit each evening this week and then move in from sunday week
<czajkowski> then a week in london and then UDS
<czajkowski> busy :)
<s-fox> Sounds like a good plan to me. Hope the move goes okay for you.
<czajkowski> aye shouldnt be too bad tbh
<czajkowski> hopefully :)
<s-fox> lol, just realised my iphone is looping the same song.  Thought I had heard sally cinammon a few times this morning already. :)
<czajkowski> have a online radio on when I work no adds and no talking
<czajkowski> rather handy
<s-fox> czajkowski,  That sounds alright, the guys in my dept listen to radio 2 alot - which i cannot stand. haha
<czajkowski> s-fox: http://www.defjay.com/player/default.asp?bw=hi&pl=swf  or else absolute 80's but that has talking and adds
<czajkowski> dpm: would you mind having a look at some stage today at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/194154
<s-fox> Thanks, i'll take a look.
<dpm> hi czajkowski, unfortunately, this is not something I can solve. I'd suggest contacting an LP developer
<czajkowski> dpm: no worries just confused as to the issue as well
<dpm> czajkowski, np :)
<czajkowski> the hiding of the address is just confusin
<czajkowski> working on it now
<dpm> ok, cool
 * jussi waves
<czajkowski> herrro jussi
<jussi> good afternoon czajkowski
<jussi> Did we all notice the nice little quote about ubuntu from Linus?
<jussi> That kind of senseless user hostility is something that we’ve generally come away from (and some kernel people tend to dismiss Ubuntu, but I really think that Ubuntu has generally had the right approach, and been very user-centric).
<jussi> http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/19/an-interview-with-millenium-technology-prize-finalist-linus-torvalds/
<popey> yeah, seems to have spread on the socials
<mhall119> it's like he's famous
<jono> dholbach, dpm, jcastro, mhall119, balloons demo day
<dholbach> yep
<jono> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/horsemen?authuser=0&hl=en&shxp=1&eid
<balloons> ohh sweet! a balloons demo?
<jono> lol
<jono> mhall119, you there?
<cjohnston> jcastro: summit has markup
<mhall119> cjohnston: \o/
<dholbach> alright my friends - it seems I have to run - I have a rock band from Luxembourg I need to eat tasty tasty burgers with
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone
<dholbach> big hugs
<pangolin> I have an issue with the Big Up Ubuntu add on facebook
<pangolin> Why does the main add say "steal it" when the terms and conditions clearly state the work must be original
<pangolin> ?
<pangolin> this is sensationalism in advertising and I find it disappointing that Canonical would be a party to it.
<pangolin> Work so hard a making something free for all but then advertise that it is ok to steal.
<pangolin> if anybody can explain this reasoning I would appreciate it
<mhall119> pangolin: link?
<pangolin> https://www.facebook.com/ubuntulinux/app_274602682618810
<mhall119> pangolin: ah, I believe that was meant more in jest than literal
<mhall119> like, if you re-purpose a meme for ubuntu, you "stole" it
<mhall119> so "Ubuntu ALL OF THE THINGS!", as an example
<pangolin> mhall119, jokes about theft from a company that is based on open source are not funny
<dpm> have a nice weekend everyone!
<pangolin> you too dpm
<mhall119> it wasn't a joke about theft, it's slang that maybe doesn't translate well
<dpm> ;)
<pangolin> mhall119, I get the slang and I do understand how it was meant to be playful and not to encourage theft. What I am saying is that there are way better methods to entice and get people to participate.
<pangolin> Guess the whole ac/dc thing got forgotten :)
<pangolin> most people won't bother to take the time to get permission to use others works and they will post them to Canonical FB page.
<nlsthzn> this is the nature of the new social media explosion
<balloons> pangolin, I think whomever wrote that page is using "steal" in a non-literal sense
<balloons> I myself invert the true meaning of words all the time, and within the context of the audience I'm speaking to they may understand it.. It's best avoided when speaking to a broad audience, as in this case
<pangolin> Ubuntu is international, used by many non native English speakers, will the sarcasm translate? will they get that is is a joke?
<pangolin> the wording is poorly chosen.
<jono> pangolin, it was a joke
<jono> I don't think people will misinterpret it
<jono> in terms of an international audience, all jokes can be read in a way in which the humor doesn't work
<jono> but then we would have pretty dry marketing material, and that would suck
<pangolin> bikini clad women in advertising is acceptable and common in some countries.
<jono> pangolin, indeed
<pangolin> I know I am taking it to an extreme there.
<jono> and different people have different views
<jono> as an example, I personally have no issue with bikini clad women in ads, but some people do take offense at that
<jono> everyone has their own view of what is considered appropriate
<jono> I think we just need a good balance
<jono> pangolin, I do agree though that some sarcasm might not translate well
<pangolin> you honestly believe that "steal it" fell on the good side of the scale?
<jono> pangolin, I think it was a joke that most people will see as a joke
<jono> *everything* can be read multiple ways
<jono> Ubuntu is Linux for Human Beings...that could be interpreted as being patronizing to people
<pangolin> I'll leave the business side to the business people and continue doing what I can for the community, but I really think the business people should have a read at the philosophy of the community.
<popey> pangolin: you're overthinking it ☺
<jono> pangolin, I think you are reading too much into this
<pangolin> probably am :)
<jono> it was a joke...not a reflection on our philosophy
<popey> i frequently steal jonos jokes
<jono> lol
<popey> and bury them in the garden so nobody else has to hear them
<pangolin> jono says things that are funny?
<pangolin> hehe
<popey> yeah, unintentionally
<jono> which says a lot about popey, that is some slim pickings
<jono> haha
<popey> thats the nicest thing you've ever said near me!
 * jono hugs popey
<popey> \o/
<jono> :-)
 * nlsthzn files this all under Random
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing#A12.04_artwork
<popey> by the way
<jono> :-)
<czajkowski> evening
<jussi> hi there czajkowski
<czajkowski> jussi: herrro
 * jussi has just returned to KDE - its nice to be back, but there were some things about Unity I really appreciated :=)
<pleia2> I added some new keybindings to Xfce after using Unity on my laptop for a while ;)
<jussi> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/04/20/plasma-desktopkm3346.png ;=)
<pleia2> well that's just an abomination
<pleia2> :)
<jussi> hehe
<czajkowski> jussi: see this is nice http://twitter.com/#!/czajkowski/status/193447412881301504/photo/1
<jussi> but... but... I like it?
<jussi> czajkowski: err, what did that have to do with this conversation? (I see a 5 year old bouncng on a trampoline...)
<czajkowski> jussi: a nice link to look at :/
<czajkowski> jussi: not a patch on your pics mind
<jussi> oh :D
<czajkowski> little one is looking rather cute
<jussi> yeah, isnt she.
 * jussi is a proud daddy
<czajkowski> :)
<jussi> czajkowski: she has been real smiley the last week or so
<jussi> its nice :)
<jussi> mind, I think she might be getting a tooth already
<czajkowski> wow
<tsimpson> jussi: I agree with czajkowski, your desktop is an abomination :p
<jussi> tsimpson: well good thing Im the one that needs to use it
<jussi> it works for me...
<czajkowski> tsimpson: wasnt me who said it :)
<czajkowski> I get blamed enough for saying the wrong thing! :)
<tsimpson> right, it was pleia2
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> PING
<tsimpson> so it turns out those folks at unity didn't need to write a whole new UI, they could have just switched to KDE?
<tsimpson> jussi: credit where credit is due :)
<jussi> tsimpson: pretty much
<pleia2> the favorite moment in my 12.04 talk on tuesday was when one guy finishes playing with my system and ends with "that's very nice, but I want the button thing on the bottom"
<pleia2> there's always one!
<czajkowski> :/
<jussi> tsimpson: mind I did do this when they first made unity...but they ignored me... ;P https://twitter.com/#!/jussi01/status/68319535840772096
<mhall119> jussi: if I can't switch directly to an app with super+[0-9] then it ain't Unity :P
<tsimpson> well then there's just no excuse :)
<mhall119> If I can't aggregate search results from near and far into the Dash, then it ain't Unity
<jussi> mhall119: I can do that in krunner already
<jussi> and its pluginable
<mhall119> jussi: is there a plugin for chicken curry recipes?
<mhall119> if not, then it ain't Unity ;)
<jussi> mhall119: meh :P just cause someone hasnt made a plugin yet... :P
<jussi> mhall119: mind, as you know, I wouldnt mind if someone got the unity 2d dash running as a plasmoid...
<mhall119> jussi: it *is* Qt
<jussi> mhall119: I asked some people about it, but it seems its a rather large undertaking. I do want to talk to arelien about it though.
<mhall119> have you asked mhr3?
<mhall119> or, greyback might be better, I think he's worked on the -2d dash
<mhall119> personally, I'd *love* to see lenses and scopes become a cross-desktop standard
<jussi> didnt aurelien woek on 2d also?
<jussi> meh, I should sleep its almost 2am...
<doctormon> akgraner: Did you say you were going to email me?
<akgraner> doctormon, I am as soon as I think of something witty to say :-P
<akgraner> other than make a desktop for me
<akgraner> I love the images you did for Tara and Jason those are awesome
<doctormon> Lol, thought it might be a question/request, but a show of wit is always appreciated :-) what kind of desktop?
<akgraner> request would be a wallpaper for me  or me
<akgraner> for me of me  - I meant to say
<akgraner> doctormon, you call see all my pics on FB :-) so if you could create something from those that would be the most awesome-est thing in the world
<akgraner> dang it - can't freakin type ever it seems - s/call/can
<akgraner> doctormon, I'll think of something witty and send you a more formal request :-)  but for now I have to run.. talk to you soon!
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-04-21
<jo-erlend> Still can't play Severed Fifth in Rhythmbox on 64bit Ubuntu 12.04. Neither Rhythmbox or Totem are able to install necessary plugins for anything. I find it a little disturbing that things like that are still broken less than a week before release.
<jo-erlend> I haven't been able to find anyone who knows why this is the case. Perhaps someone here does?
<popey> jo-erlend: can mplayer play it?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/939354/
<jo-erlend> popey, I haven't the foggiest. I know vlc can, for instance, and both Totem and Rhythmbox can if I install ubuntu-restricted-extras. But they cannot install required codecs the way they're supposed to.
<jo-erlend> you get a dependency error.
<jo-erlend> sometimes, when I put myself in the role of a new user, Ubuntu seems utterly untested. It still isn't possible to "Open With > Other" with Firefox, for instance. It only allows you to choose files, not applications. Completely obvious things that still isn't working five days before release.. Makes me more than a little nervous.
<popey> ok ok, putting the rant to one side lets diagnose the issue
<popey> jo-erlend: pastebin what happens when you "mplayer track.mp3"
<jo-erlend> popey, why mplayer? Totem and  Rhythmbox both use GStreamer, don't they?
<popey> because mplaye produces readable output
<jo-erlend> ok. Wait a moment, and I'll paste the results I get when trying to play an mp3 the way someone who didn't know anything would.
<popey> ok, you clearly don't want any help but just want to rant about how this doesn't work
<popey> I'll stop.
<jo-erlend> hmm? I told you, I can easily play music and video. A beginner will not be able to. That's the issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/939417
<popey> I know, you've mentioned it 3 times now
<jo-erlend> yes, but you seem to think it's just ranting or that I'm complaining on my own behalf. That's not the case.
<popey> no
<popey> i am just asking you to provide some info so I can help debug it
<popey> you're focussing on what I'm asking you to do, as if I am expecting all users to install mplayer as a fix, which I am not
<popey> I just asked you to run mplayer because it produces more useful output than totem
<jo-erlend> yes, mplayer plays it.
<popey> can you pastebin the output?
<jo-erlend> http://paste.ubuntu.com/939434
<jo-erlend> seems less useful than the deb information though? http://paste.ubuntu.com/939417
<popey> "Requested audio codec family [mpg123] (afm=mpg123) not available." is interesting
<popey> but other mp3s seem to do that too
<popey> why do you have the i386 package of gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly installed?
<jo-erlend> popey, probably came with ffmpeg?
<popey> i dont have it on my system
<jo-erlend> I don'ẗ know. I don't think I've installed it intentionally.
<popey> what gets removed if you remove it?
<jo-erlend> but on a 64bit 12.04 install does prefer gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly:i386
<popey> i have the native version on my amd64 system
<popey> not i386
<jo-erlend> right, but that's not what Totem and Rhythmbox wants to install.
<jo-erlend> they both want to install the i386
<popey> totem plays mp3s fine here
<popey> and they haven't installed i386 packages
<jo-erlend> it does here too, after I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras. But if I'm going to ask the media to test and write about Ubuntu, I can't tell them to do things like that. It makes Ubuntu still look like a thing for very technical users. And this is supposed to be very easy. Has been the last few releass.
<jo-erlend> popey, I have confirmed this on about fifty installs, during the entire cycle.
<popey> bug number?
<jo-erlend> I'm not entirely sure I've even looked for it. Playing music and video seems like something so obvious, I was sure someone else had it under control.
<popey> yet you've seen it on 50 machines?
<popey> ok, get it filed
<jo-erlend> and you know.. To me personally, it's never been a problem anyway, so I just figured it'd go away by itself and forgot all about it. It's only a few days since I made a reinstall. I was absolutely sure this had been fixed a long time ago.
<jo-erlend> popey, not fifty machines. Installs.
<popey> same thing
<popey> ok, lets get it filed then.
<jo-erlend> no, it most definitely is not the same. I've  reinstalled on my laptop many times during this cycle. It's still the same machine.
<popey> do you need help filing the bug?
<jo-erlend> no.
<popey> I can certainly try to confirm it in a VM, let me know the bug number once it's filed
<popey> sorry for the misunderstanding.
<jo-erlend> while I'm reporting it, confirm it anyway. In a fresh install, without installing codecs with ubiquity, click on an mp3 file and accept the defaults.
<jo-erlend> do the same with any kind of video or audio. The result is the same.
<popey> will do
<popey> using latest daily of precise?
<jo-erlend> sure. Any will do.
<popey> ok
<jo-erlend> but I have to say; if something like playing music and video can slip through the cracks, then we have serious problems.
<popey> meh
<popey> lets see what the problem is first
<jo-erlend> a package dependency issue.. Didn't you look at the paste? http://paste.ubuntu.com/939417/
<popey> yes, i looked at it
<popey> i also couldn't read it
<jo-erlend> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/986520
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 986520 in sessioninstaller "On 64bit systems :i386 codec packages cannot be installed. Media cannot be played. " [Undecided,New]
 * popey subscribes
<popey> just downloading iso now
<jo-erlend> popey, oh, I'm sorry. I forgot it's in Norwegian.
 * popey installs
<popey> np ☺
<popey> my Norwegian isn't too hot ;)
<popey> \o/ virtualbox installing ubuntu
<jo-erlend> I don't even see Norwegian in text like that, because I know what the static text message says :)
<jo-erlend> yes, Windows 7 broke my MD RAID the other day, and I lost 1.8TB of data. Among that was my entire collection of ISOs. I didn't back those up, so I need to download again. That'll take a while. :)
<popey> erk
 * popey has just setup his first btrfs array at home
<jo-erlend> right. That's what I did too. I went from an MD/LVM solution to a pure btrfs solution. It's wonderful :)
<jo-erlend> so wonderful, I didn't really feel that bad about having to restore from backup :)
<popey> hah
<jo-erlend> and boot time went from 1m30s to about 35 seconds. :)
 * popey updates bug 986520
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 986520 in sessioninstaller "On 64bit systems :i386 codec packages cannot be installed. Media cannot be played. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986520
<popey> its a dupe of bug 899001
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 899001 in sessioninstaller "gst-install wants to install i386-version of codec packages on amd64" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/899001
<popey> and it's fix-committed \o/
<popey> thanks for reporting it jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> hope it lands in time for me to finish the videos. I thought I'd have a couple of weeks.
<jo-erlend> the last time Ubuntu was mentioned in Norwegian media was back in 2008, so it would be really great if we could impress some journalists with this one – preferably before release, so they have time to write about it when that happens.
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: Hello! Do you have a second?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, sure
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: Well, I don't know if you remember, I told you if you could please take a look at a blueprint last week. The link has changed, it is totally revamped and much more specific about the topics. It is here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-q-ubuntu-youth
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, cool
<jono> can you mail me about this so I can take a look?
<jono> just send the URL to jono@ubuntu.com
<jono> I will take a look when I get a second
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: Yep, great. Thank you!
<jono> thanks JoseeAntonioR!
<JoseeAntonioR> Thanks to you for your time :)
<cjohnston> I may have found a bug
<cjohnston> uggh.. wrong window
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-04-22
<jo-erlend> when was NTP added by default in Ubuntu? And while I'm at it, what update frequency does it use?
<mhall119> jo-erlend: it's been there as long as I can remember
<jo-erlend> mhall119, it didn't use to be installed by default.
<cjohnston> mhall119: headed your way in a few minutes..
<nigelb> mhall119: RUN. There's still time to escape from cjohnston! :P
<mhall119> nigelb: :P
<cjohnston> nigelb: he threatened me if I didn't come
<nigelb> lol
<mhall119> or bribed him to come, it all depends on how you look at it
<jussi> isnt that was a threat is? a bribe not to commit violence against him? :D
<jussi> hehe, Mark is raising Bees - Ive been planning on doing this, but lets see how we go
<cjohnston> that was funny
<cjohnston> jussi: he threatened to not do any more work on Summitt
<cjohnston> Summit
<jussi> hehe
<cjohnston> needless to say.. im headed to his house
<nigelb> mhall119: what the heck. http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevensalzberg/2012/04/22/university-of-florida-eliminates-computer-science-department-increases-athletic-budgets-hmm/
<bkerensa> =/ two days no power in most of house... luckily neighbor is letting me use Wifi
<JanC> nigelb: AFAIK that Florida uni has always been known for sports, and less so for science...
<JanC> although they might want to change from a uni into a vocational school to make that more clear...   :P
<nigelb> heh
<JanC> we have a vocational school for aspiring cycling professionals here in Belgium  ☺
<JanC> and I think that makes more sense than giving university grants to people who will never be able to get a university degree (or don't want to), just because they are good at sports...
<mhall119> JanC: nigelb: UF had a big and relatively well-known CS department
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-04-15
<mhall119> popey: they are working on ways to juju deploy to dedicated hosts
<bkerensa> popey: I have a friend who have a microserver he deploys juju on
<bkerensa> jcastro: the Ubuntu Cloud booth looks nice :)
<AskUbuntu> how to fix E: Syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels:1: Extra junk at end of file | http://askubuntu.com/q/281582
<dholbach> good morning
<benonsoftware> Afternoon dholbach
<dholbach> hi benonsoftware
<dholbach> hey dpm
<benonsoftware> How's it going?
<dholbach> very good - the sun is back in Berlin :-)
<dholbach> how are you all doing?
<benonsoftware> Just got back from school holidays. I'm guessing we're going to have a long winter. :(
<dholbach> we had a terribly long winter - it was horrible - the whole city had a winter depression
<dpm> morning dholbach
<benonsoftware> Winter is just terrible down here.
<dholbach> yesterday was the first day when we were back to 20°C and the sun was shining almost the entire day, we went to an after-hour party by the canal yesterday and you could sense how happy everybody was that winter is finally over
<dholbach> we had new snow 2 weeks ago, but that seems long forgotten now ;-)
<dholbach> benonsoftware, where exactly do you live again?
<benonsoftware> dholbach: Melbourne, Australia.
 * benonsoftware is glad it doesn't snow where he lives.
<dholbach> I don't mind a bit of cold and snow and everything - even if it goes down to -20°C, but if it's cold and dark for so long it's just a bit much :)
<benonsoftware> -20C! O.O
<benonsoftware> and I hate it when it gets to 10C.
<dholbach> there's something nice about walking outside in the snow, the feeling of coziness when you get to somebody's place and it's warm, you have a cup of tea and everything - it's not all bad
<dholbach> it was just too long :)
 * benonsoftware would prefer the 40C scorchers. :)
<benonsoftware> How warm does your summer's get up to?
<dholbach> mid-thirties and more
<benonsoftware> Ah, okay.
<dholbach> the last few summers were a bit slow though, but I do remember having had a summer here with 38°C and no shop had fans to sell any more :)
<dholbach> and there's lots of lakes around the city, so you can make do somehow :)
<benonsoftware> 38C? I had to survive with 40C+ days with nothing to keep cool. ;)
<dholbach> yeah, I had my experiences with 40+ in some other parts of the world and I found that after some time I just adjusted to it
<benonsoftware> I love the warm weather! <3
<dholbach> me too :)
<benonsoftware> It's currently 14C here and I'm wearing three layers.
<czajkowski> aloha
<benonsoftware> Hiya czajkowski
<czajkowski> benonsoftware: hey there
<benonsoftware> How's it going czajkowski?
<czajkowski> good thanks, had a few  days off and now looking at my inbox and pings to reply back to
<popey> AAAAAAARGH
<popey> So much duff information on the Ubuntu G+ community
<marcoceppi> popey: I know, it's pretty bad
<dholbach> dpm, are you in calls? :)
<dpm> dholbach, no, I'm call-free for now :)
<dholbach> dpm, shall we? :)
<dpm> sure
<dholbach> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/6372175bfd213f235f513370e1696180b94c8a05
<mhall119> dpm: can you reddit http://mhall119.com/2013/04/another-ubuntu-sdk-apps-roundup/ for me?
<dpm> on it
<mhall119> thanks
<dpm> Please upvote everyone ;) - http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1cdzvf/another_ubuntu_sdk_apps_roundup/
<dholbach> mhall119, well done!
<dholbach> this is great to see
<mhall119> I think I've blogged more in the past 2 weeks than I have in all of 2012
<dholbach> mhall119, nothing important - but I just noticed it: Pat's last name is McGowAn
<mhall119> dholbach: gah! I knew that too
<mhall119> thanks
 * dholbach hugs mhall119
<bkerensa> dholbach: So I need someone to commit to uploading ubuntu-docs for raring later today.... any prospects?
<bkerensa> :)
 * bkerensa is also running out the door to ODS
<dholbach> bkerensa, please subscribe 'ubuntu-sponsors' as soon as the bug for it is filed or just file the merge proposal
<dholbach> if it's super urgent, send a mail to ubuntu-devel@ about it too or check if there's a patch pilot in the topic for #ubuntu-devel
<bkerensa> kk
<dholbach> I'm going to be busy the next 2h and will have to run out immediately afterwards
<dholbach> so likely not me today
<dholbach> hey jono_
<jono_> hey dholbach :-)
<dholbach> how are you doing? how was last week on the other end of the world?
<jono_> dholbach, awesome :-)
<jono_> had a great week
<dholbach> sweet :-)
<jono_> glad to be back though
<jono_> lots to be done :-)
<mhall119> jono_: learn any Australian BBQ?
<jono_> mhall119, unfortunately not
<jono_> learned lots about gin though :-)
<mhall119> good enough
<jono_> how were things with you guys?
<mhall119> busy
<mhall119> but productive
<czajkowski> jono_: are you around this week for a call with emily and marcus to discuss the pdfs for the advoacy kit ?
<jono_> czajkowski, sure
<jono_> just pop a call in my cal
<jono_> :-)
<czajkowski> will do
<jono_> dpm, all set?
<dpm> jono_, wrapping up a call with popey
<jono_> dpm, np, I am there
<dpm> jono_, ok, coming
<jono_> dpm, thanks
<smartboyhw> dholbach, jono_ cry
<dholbach> smartboyhw, can you elaborate?
<smartboyhw> Why is www.ubuntu.com/community/participate redirecting to http://localhost:10002/community/get-involved ?
<smartboyhw> dholbach, ^
<smartboyhw> !?
<dholbach> smartboyhw, I don't know, but I assume it's an oversight - I don't have the necessary keys, but I'll pass it on
<dholbach> normally http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+filebug is probably the way to get an eye on it
<smartboyhw> dholbach, lemme do it then.
<dholbach> no no, I just pinged somebody
<dholbach> it's fine
<dholbach> I'll let you know as soon as I hear something
<smartboyhw> dholbach, grr just submitted......
<smartboyhw> dholbach, tell them it is Bug 1169219
<dholbach> can you give me the bug number?
<smartboyhw> dholbach, ^
<dholbach> hanks
<dholbach> thanks
<balloons> Sorry for making a bigger mess of your inbox jono :-) I guess I thought you needed a few hundred more messages to sort!
<popey> jcastro: saw this and thought of you http://www.threadless.com/product/4832/Abraham/tab,guys/style,shirt
<smartboyhw> popey: +1
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<smartboyhw> dholbach: Please don't copy and (uh, too late)
<smartboyhw> I was going to say: "dholbach, please don't copy and paste your leaving message. It is SO boring:P" (LOL)
<jono_> mhall119, around?
<mhall119> jono_: yeah
<jono_> mhall119, so is there a way I can update my phone with the latest ubuntu touch without having to re-install images and re-set up networking etc?
<mhall119> jono_: you can apt-get upgrade
<mhall119> but they don't guarantee that'll get you everything, or do it properly
<jono_> mhall119, they are on raring now, right?
<mhall119> jono_: they have raring images, they are going to put out a broad call for testing before the switch to that for the "official" images
<mhall119> I've just been flashing mine, I have packages for my app and the core apps I just scp over and install after
<jono_> mhall119, cool
<mhall119> now that you mention it, I downloaded a new image last night and haven't flashed it yet
<mhall119> ah, and another new image today
<bkerensa> jono_: hi
<jono_> hey bkerensa
<popey> i took my nexus 7 running Ubuntu touch to my LUG meeting on Sunday. It was showing "battery low" ~35% when I was there. I just dug it out of my bag, 48 hours later and it's ~21%
<popey> not bad, not bad at all.
<popey> no apps running of course ㋛
<popey> welcome back jono_
<jono_> thanks popey :-)
<popey> good break?
<jono_> popey, had a great week
<jono_> lots of gin :-)
<popey> hah!
<mhall119> popey: yeah, when you turn off the screen, it uses almost nothing
<popey> i need to clear out my phablet images
<popey> 15G	Downloads/phablet-flash/
<mhall119> I'm only at 7G
<popey> bah, new builds started 15 mins ago!
<jono_> balloons, mhall119, jcastro can you ensure http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-raring/canonical-community-ubuntu-13.04-month-6.html is up to date?
<balloons> jono_, sure thing.. my status is showing things properly now.. I had WI's in my whiteboard, so it's been messed up :-(
<mhall119> jono_: updating my BPs
<mhall119> jono_: I also submitted for re-setting the burndown line
<jono_> thanks mhall119
<jono_> balloons, ok, coming now
<philipballew> Sad to see all this coming from the Boston Marathon. Stay safe everyone!
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, =/
<mhall119> philipballew: indeed, I hope all of our Boston area community are all safe
<philipballew> People from every nation in the world are there representing their nation in this cultural event. This is a sad day for not only America, but the world.
<mhall119> yeah, very sad
<philipballew> +1
<SergioMeneses> mhall119, philipballew there is a lot of madness in this world
<philipballew> very true SergioMeneses
<balloons> :'-(
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-04-16
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> dholbach, greetings!
<dholbach> hi philipballew
<philipballew> hope all is well Across the pond
<dholbach> I got lucky this morning - I went for a run and it started to rain just when I got back again :)
<philipballew> dholbach, hella tight. Gotta love when that happens
<dholbach> I guess it'll be a day of a lot of changes between rain and sun - let's see what it looks like when I take the dog for a walk :)
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<bkerensa> good evening
<dholbach> philipballew, did you talk to Ayrton, tiagoscd or rrnwexec about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityWebsite?
<philipballew> bkerensa, I talked to Randall two weeks ago. Said he got some job keeping him busy Currently I am going to tackle all Ubuntu items the second week of May before uds. I get out of school the third. The week after I am devoting to Ubuntu so you can have me help with anything.
<bkerensa> k
<philipballew> ah, shoot
<philipballew> dholbach, ^^^ unless bkerensa cares
<bkerensa> philipballew: so I talked to Jorge and Robbie today they said were on for OSCON
<dholbach> thanks philipballew
<bkerensa> So I will e-mail them closer and ask them to push me and you for the exhibitor passes so we can run that booth
<philipballew> bkerensa, yeah, I need to see how I can get there still though.
<philipballew> or where I would live
<dholbach> philipballew, I'll take on some more of the work then - if we factor in time for IS to deploy, etc the content has to be ready before - but it should be fine
<philipballew> dholbach, Let me know whatever I can do.
<dholbach> philipballew, if you have just a few minutes of time, reviewing the pages that are in "needs review" would be great already
<philipballew> dholbach, yeah, I should be able to do it this weekend.
<dholbach> philipballew, I mentioned all the remaining work in my last mail too
<dholbach> but the wiki page should have all the different states too
<dholbach> cool
<philipballew> I read it, and can get to it Thiursday. I have to run to Mexico Friday, but can do a little Saturday to.
<philipballew> bkerensa, I personally do not have the $200 dollars to fly there.
<bkerensa> philipballew: understandable well just let me know if not we can fill the gap pretty easily
<dholbach> what are you going to do in Mexico?
<bkerensa> Dental Care of course :P
<philipballew> dholbach, The Tijuana Linux Users Meeting is Friday and I am gonna go hear my friend speak, on Fedora however that is just an excuse to go. I plan to eat some Tacos and buy buy cool items I can not buy here
<dholbach> very nice
<philipballew> bkerensa, yeah, I do not think I will have the money to fly there, Though if someone wants to buy me a ticket I can work for the two days the booth is going on, however I am not sure beyond that.
<philipballew> dholbach, yeah, I live 20 minutes from the border.
<philipballew> the subway goes right to the border
<dholbach> one day I'll go and see Mexico too
<philipballew> dholbach, Its a great place. This summer I'm spending 7 weeks in Mexico city.
<dholbach> how's your spanish? :)
<philipballew> dholbach, bueno
<philipballew> however It could be better.
<dholbach> nice! :)
<philipballew> after this summer, its gonna be muy beno (very good)
<philipballew> dholbach, One of these days I need to get to Europe
<philipballew> dholbach, if you are ever in Southern California, I'll take you to Mexico.
<dholbach> let me know when you get to Berlin :)
<dholbach> great :)
<philipballew> dholbach, I will do so/.
<bkerensa> dholbach: thanks for the push
<bkerensa> good night folks!
<dholbach> de nada
<popey> morning
<philipballew> greetings Master popey
<philipballew> czajkowski, Would your Friday morning work to work on those slides?
<czajkowski> philipballew: yup sounds great
<philipballew> czajkowski, alright. sweet!
<smartboyhw> philipballew, hey how are ya doing?
<philipballew> smartboyhw, good, just writing a paper due in a few days. You?
<smartboyhw> philipballew, what paper?
 * smartboyhw is happy that he did some Testdrive playing.
<smartboyhw> s/playing/hacking/ rather
<philipballew> Its a paper on how television makes Americans think there is more violence in the world then there really is.
<philipballew> It's another typical late night for me
<smartboyhw> dholbach, how many members did you expect to see in the end of 2013 in https://launchpad.net/~dholbach-huggers/+members ?:P
<dholbach> haha, no idea :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, one thing: Don't copy your leaving message:P
<dholbach> but it's a team of people which make me very happy :)
<dholbach> my leaving message?
<smartboyhw> smartboyhw	I was going to say: "dholbach, please don't copy and paste your leaving message. It is SO boring:P" (LOL)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, you always said "all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!"
<smartboyhw> ...... very boring:P
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach 
 * smartboyhw hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> smartboyhw, man, that's the end of my working day :)
<popey> smartboyhw: don't you have anything better to file a bug about? :p
<dholbach> you expect me to be super creative? :)
<smartboyhw> popey, :O
<smartboyhw> dholbach, at least change a bit:P
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski and smartboyhw back :)
<czajkowski> smartboyhw: surely you could be doing other things rather than looking for people to be creative on their EOD messages.
<dholbach> oh well... let's see how I feel about this at the end of today ;-)
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, dholbach popey just kidding:P
 * smartboyhw does have bugs to care about
<czajkowski> dholbach: so long feckers! :)
<dholbach> hippies!
<czajkowski> hello pot
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> popey: you free for a quick chin wag on the dog n bone :)
<dholbach> czajkowski, yeah, hippies and pot go well together
<popey> yes czajkowski
<popey> home number
<dholbach> dpm, do you have time for a quick call?
<dpm> dholbach, about to enter a call with mhall119, perhaps after that one, around 16:30?
<dholbach> that works for me, thanks
<dholbach> dpm, better now?
<dpm> dholbach, yep!
<dholbach> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/bc20086fdd0c32f987feb4cbfaea6d75ec9277af?authuser=0&hl=de
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> brb
<jono> mhall119, all set?
<mhall119> yup
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<dholbach> smartboyhw, ^ :-P
<smartboyhw> dholbach: boo
<dholbach> bye :-)
<smartboyhw> …
<popey> mhall119|lunch: what do you do about apps that are just in someone's +junk? you can't propose branches to them, so do you just push to your own lp area?
<mhall119|lunch> popey: you can push to your own +junk, but I think you can still create an MP for it against theirs
<popey> ah no, other way around, you can't MP from a junk branch
<popey> its not that you can't MP _to_ one
<mhall119> either way, we should encourage them to register a project
<daker> mhall119: cjohnston http://www.miamiherald.com/2013/04/16/3347778/us-officials-war-games-with-morocco.html
<mhall119> daker: that's politics for ya
<daker> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-04-17
<dholbach> good morning
<Tm_T> uh
<Tm_T> bkerensa pointed out in G+ that this "spring cleaning" removed community from top menu, http://design.canonical.com/2013/04/spring-cleaning-ubuntu-com/
<bkerensa> Tm_T: kind of ridiculous
<Tm_T> bkerensa: we're still in the footer though
<Tm_T> almost easy to find in that theming and so on
<czajkowski> the design team did do usability testing with members of the community for that site folks
<czajkowski> it of course may be a mistake but be nice to not jump to it was removed without any reason first and foremost.
<Tm_T> czajkowski: well I see it as part of the whole transition to be more product focused
<Tm_T> and it makes sense in some level
<czajkowski> Tm_T: it does really and you know they did post the fact they did it via usabiility testing
<czajkowski> and explain wht types of people they used
<czajkowski> jusay jms first people do and nice an easier to navigate
<czajkowski> gah god damn lag
<Tm_T> heheh, I just fought 15 minutes with really laggy wlan (:
<czajkowski> pleia2: bkerensa I've asked the writer of the post to add additional information to the blog post
<czajkowski> 35 new projects registered on LP since last night.
<czajkowski> impressive.
<czajkowski> wonder how many lenses will be there today
<czajkowski> 14 so far david calle creates a lot of unusal ones :)
<philipballew> smartboyhw, nice to see you realized leaving was a bad idea.
<smartboyhw> philipballew, what?
<philipballew> smartboyhw, you left and came back
<smartboyhw> philipballew, internet connection:(
<philipballew> smartboyhw, I am sorry
<philipballew> smartboyhw, are you sending a post card for my Ubuntu community project?
<czajkowski> philipballew: get mine yet?
<philipballew> czajkowski, I got yours from Ireland yesterday. I got one other from someone in your loco as well.
<philipballew> Thank you.
<Tm_T> thank you for showing again why I love this community (:
<Tm_T> because we're family
<czajkowski> philipballew: ah from airuando
<philipballew> Tm_T, I agree. As a community we need to be a family who not only works together but looks out for each other. We need to help our fellow community members when they out in need, or can use our help.
<philipballew> They will know we are a community by our actions and not by our words
<Tm_T> that
<philipballew> Tm_T, So where in this great earth do you live?
<Tm_T> philipballew: where the spring looks like this: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-XRzEQlfyTt0/UWkPcKPyl9I/AAAAAAAAATs/W-z19JtgOCs/s1437/2013+-+1
<philipballew> Tm_T, wanna trade for a while? Here is my winter: http://www.pointloma.edu/sites/default/files/imagecache/landing2_1col_banner/landing2_banner/goodwin.jpg
<Tm_T> no thanks, too much sun for my liking
<Tm_T> eastern Finland is where I'm at
<philipballew> Tm_T, me to sometimes. San Diego is where I am at.
<philipballew> Its between LA and Mexico.
<philipballew> I need to come to check out all these cool places in Europe sooner or later.
<smartboyhw> philipballew, sorry no:P
<philipballew> smartboyhw, its cool!
<smartboyhw> philipballew, no money:P
<philipballew> me either
<philipballew> czajkowski, question. Would you prefer to work on the slides your Friday morning or evening?
<philipballew> I can do the early evening for you, but have to go to Mexico in the evening and will not be able to work on them there.
<czajkowski> philipballew: either or, I'll also be around all weekend
<philipballew> czajkowski, alright, I will as well.
<philipballew> I'll be sleeping a lot Thursday/Friday morning, been up the past few days, but should be good to go by then hopefully.
<czajkowski> cool
<philipballew> sweet!
<czajkowski> dpm: did you get sorted with your question last week about Raring or S ?
<dpm> hi czajkowski, which question was it? I exchanged a couple of e-mails with LP devs, but I think it was something else
<czajkowski> dpm: not sure was on  holidays so wondered was it opening up something for S or getting ready for R
<czajkowski> I said poke wgrant or stevenk
<dpm> czajkowski, ah, I remember what it was: it was about setting up translation exports as part of the process of opening a new release. So yes, I talked about it with wgrant already, thanks!
<czajkowski> okie just following up on things :)
<coolbhavi> dpm, hey
<dpm> hey coolbhavi, how are you doing?
<coolbhavi> dpm, m fine... how about you? Just a quick q... how does ubuntu do translation ranking?
<coolbhavi> in general?
<dpm> coolbhavi, I had a script that did it, and then I replaced it by a django app, but currently it's down, as we need some data from Launchpad which we're no longer getting. The HTML page that was the output of the original script is still up, though -> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/stats/ubuntu-12.10-translation-stats.html
<dpm> The link at the bottom explains in detail how the stats are calculated
<dpm> and ranking is calculated from the stats
<coolbhavi> ok thanks!
<dholbach> jono, http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2013/04/community-on-ubuntu-dot-com/
<jono> thanks dholbachq
<dholbach> no worries jonoq
<jono> lol
<jono> q
<dholbach> :-D
<smartboyhw> dholbach, :O
<smartboyhw> Nice!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<czajkowski> dholbach: nice post
<czajkowski> I poked her first thing this morning to get her to reply to the original posting as there seemed to be a bit of sky is falling reaction to it
<dholbach> br
<dholbach> brb
<philipballew> jono, I'm giving away a few copies of your book this week in Mexico. Figured you'd like to know!
<dholbach> I think it might be time for me to head out into the park to catch the last rays of sun
<dholbach> 11 smartboyhw, better?
<dholbach> ^
<czajkowski> dholbach: enjoy
<czajkowski> dholbach: taking the dog for a walk
<dholbach> yeah, sit down for a bit, read a little, do something boring for a change :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: sounds like heaven save me a spot!
<czajkowski> take a picture and show us tomorrow
<SergioMeneses> hi everybody!
<dholbach> czajkowski, on crowded days when there's a party it's like this: http://s3.unlike.net/photos/0072/9436/3712870677_78575ed1c3_b_285x180.jpg?1334332021 - but I expect more something like this: http://www.berlin.de/binaries/asset/image_assets/1710636/source/1311666708/418x316/
<czajkowski> dholbach: wow
<dholbach> I won't take a camera, so this will have to do :)
<czajkowski> http://www.openstack.org/home/Video/  mark will be doign a live demo later
<dholbach> see you :)
<philipballew> The dream of the 90's in alive in Portland.
<jono> philipballew, awesome, thanks so much!
<philipballew> jono, sweet!
<czajkowski> wow that is some *unusal* hair do
<jono> mhall119, hey
<jono> who is that guy who runs the web team again?
<jono> mhall119, ahhh, PEter
<jono> nm
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-04-18
<pleia2> mhall119: since you idle here.. I'll ping you when I'm back in May re: community site (jono planned the sprint on it several months back for while I was traveling, and I thought it fizzled out after that)
<pleia2> good to know it's still something people are interested in
<pleia2> is the demo for it still running somewhere?
<bkerensa> pleia2: http://91.189.93.108/
<pleia2> of course, why didn't I remember that :)
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> adding it back to my todo list for when I return!
<bkerensa> pleia2: im wondering if there is some etherpad, google doc or repo in which contributions are taken for this site?
<pleia2> I think dholbach sent some proposed text to the doc mailing list a little while back, but I think it was just pasted-into-email (and I was too pre-occupied with finding people to improve the actual docs docs :))
<pleia2> "we can't point people to it with a stub article until we fix what we're pointing people to to be useful!" and all
<bkerensa> pleia2: I see
<pleia2> aha, here it is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityWebsite
<pleia2> and right, that's the day I was on a panel at LISA12, not something I could reschedule :)
 * pleia2 sleep &
<vibhav> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi> Huomenta!
<philipballew> greetings Ubuntu
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, I don't want to take responsibility for it, but I'm more and more getting the idea that it would be better to move ubuntuonair.com off of wordpress and turning it into a very simple django app
<dholbach> Ubuntu SSO leads admins to a form where they can add shows date, time start, time end, title
<dholbach> irc channel too
<dholbach> and add a link to the hangout whenever it's about to go live
<dholbach> and no more meddling with removed text from the web page, people who forget to link to timeanddate, no problems with wordpress plugins and updates
<dholbach> and most importantly: we can tell people if the show is live or not
<dholbach> the current system drives me nuts :)
<dholbach> but not sufficiently nuts that I'd do it
<elfy> I'd not have guessed :)
 * dholbach 's schedule is just too full
<dholbach> it should be a quick job and I swear the next time I complain, I'll do it
 * dholbach goes back to update the text and everything in wordpress...
 * elfy sets timer
<smartboyhw> dholbach: Good idea. :)
<dholbach> smartboyhw, don't worry - it wasn't mine ;-)
<smartboyhw> lol
<czajkowski> dholbach: yay for text editors :)
<smartboyhw> czajkowski: Yeah for nano
<Tm_T> nano?
<smartboyhw> Tm_T: Nano editor in terminal:P
<vibhav> emacs \o/
<smartboyhw> Yeah for gedit too.
<Tm_T> aaand the hook was taken
<vibhav> hehe
<mhall119> pleia2: pinging dholbach would be better, he's driving the community portal now
<JoseeAntonioR> and dholbach dissappeared
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR: No worries he'll be back:P
<JoseeAntonioR> but I need to run now
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR: Just leave your messafe here is OK  I thinj
<JoseeAntonioR> nah, he won't read it
<JoseeAntonioR> anyways, I'm out.
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR: dholbach.is.here.;P
<dholbach> dpm, hey hey - how's life over there? in calls?
<dpm> dholbach, hey. Not in calls, but I've just realized I was supposed to be in one. popey, sorry I had to go to the tax office and just came back. I guess you guys don't need me in the clock design call, otherwise, I'll be happy to jump into the hangout
<dholbach> dpm, I would've just caught up with you, nothing urgent though
<dholbach> maybe tomorrow morning we can have a go at looking at the spec again
<dholbach> almost all of the rest of today I'll be in calls until 8
<dpm> phew
<dpm> dholbach, up to you, I'm free now, or we can talk tomorrow morning
<dholbach> nevermind - let's talk tomorrow - I'll go and update a few other things in the meantime
<dpm> ok, sounds good
<popey> dpm: its cool
<popey> ☻
<popey> weather one is coming up in 10
<dpm> popey, ok, sorry about that, will join the weather one
<popey> np ☻
<pleia2> mhall119: cool, thanks
<smartboyhw> pleia2: Today is Ask the CC right?
 * smartboyhw thinks he has nothing to ask the CC…
<pleia2> smartboyhw: yes, but I'm at a conference and won't be attending
<smartboyhw_> pleia2: OpenStack conference I know. How's it BTW?
<pleia2> it's great
<smartboyhw_> pleia2: :)
<dholbach> see you tomorrow!
<jono> mhall119, around?
<mhall119> jono: eating dinner
<jono> mhall119, quick q when you get a moment
<jono> when running weather I get:"
<jono> file:///usr/share/ubuntu-weather-app/weather.qml:3 "components": no such directory
<jono> any idea how to fix it, I need to take a screenshot
<mhall119> jono: how are you running it?
<jono> ubuntu-weather-app
<jono> from command line
<mhall119> jono: run "qmlscene ubuntu-weather-app.qml"
<mhall119> wait, did you install it, or are you running it from a branch?
<jono> mhall119, I have the PPA
<jono> where is the branch?
<mhall119> let me check the packaging
<mhall119> jono: lp:ubuntu-weather-app
<jono> mhall119, got it
<jono> thanks, works
<mhall119> I wonder why the package wasn't, it has the components directory in it
<mhall119> jono: can you check if you have /usr/share/ubuntu-weather-app/components/ and if so what are its contents?
<jono> mhall119, I dont have it
<mhall119> do you have /usr/share/ubuntu-weather-app/?
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-04-19
<jono> bkerensa, hey
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, dholbach, sent you an email
<dholbach> hey JoseeAntonioR
<dholbach> yep saw it
<elfy> morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, elfy
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: let me know what you think, I'll be ack in like 5 hours
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, thanks for your work on it
<JoseeAntonioR> I need to sleep now :)
<JoseeAntonioR> no worries
<JoseeAntonioR> see you later, guys
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, I think I'll put up a project on LP and file some bugs
<dholbach> just so we have something to get us started and we can put a few minutes into it every other day and have something to look at
<Tm_T> dholbach: sounds good
 * Tm_T hides
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, https://launchpad.net/ubuntuonair
<vibhav> good morning
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, I pushed some very very very initial code and filed a bunch of bugs
<dholbach> hey vibhav
<vibhav> dholbach: o/
<vibhav> dholbach: btw, are there any plans to include the libfriends API in the developer portal?
<vibhav> I posted some code to the App Developer Community on G+, demonstrating the libfriends API in C
<dholbach> vibhav, yes, Ken mentioned it yesterday - it won't be done for raring, as we're very close to release, but soon after, the package will be change to build API docs, which will then go to developer.u.c
<vibhav> cool
<dholbach> mhall119, thanks for bringing up the idea of a django version of ubuntuonair some months ago - I just set up https://launchpad.net/ubuntuonair :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<Tm_T> moin
<popey> Morning!
<dholbach> hey popey
<dholbach> dpm, free for a chat?
<dpm> morning dholbach, would 11:00 work for you?
<dholbach> dpm, yes, it would
<dpm> ok, cool, let't talk in a bit, then
<philipballew> czajkowski, wanna do a little work tomorrow morning/ your late afternoon?
<czajkowski> philipballew: Ihad thought I'd be able to but I've a rake of stuff in test I need to get out today
<czajkowski> am here all weekend though
<czajkowski> sorry :/
<philipballew> czajkowski, alright, i will ping you the next time I am free
<dpm> dholbach, shall we?
<dholbach> dpm, let's
<dholbach> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/1904ea9bc173fca5d2500dfa6c47bb8bf6944cb3?authuser=0&hl=de
<JoseeAntonioR> hey dholbach, I just checked the project, thanks for that!
<JoseeAntonioR> now I need to run, will be offline until Saturday evening my time, if any of you guys need something just shoot an email or a PM and I'll get to it ASAP :)
<smartboyhw_> dholbach: What project? Commumity Website rewrite?
<smartboyhw_> Grrr
<mhall119> dholbach: +1
<czajkowski> smartboyhw_: what now?
<dholbach> smartboyhw_, lp:ubuntuonair
<smartboyhw_> dholbach: +1
 * dholbach relocates - brb
<jono> dholbach, dpm, mhall119, balloons it looks like I won't be able to join the meeting - have to get on another call, go ahead without me
<jono> mhall119, lets chat in 30 though
<jono> mhall119, oops, I mean 1hr 30
<balloons> jono, :-(.. mhall119 I still expect some awesome demos!
<dpm> jono, ok
<dpm> I'll be watching your awesome demos. I've got one I've been trying to get ready for the past 2 weeks, but it's not in a demo state yet :/
<dholbach> all right my friends
<dholbach> it's time for the weekend over here
<dholbach> got to hop onto a train to get somewhere in the wilderness for some hiking
<dholbach> see you!
<dholbach> have a good one
<smartboyhw_> dholbach: Good leave message
<smartboyhw_> :)
<dholbach> thanks for the approval ;-)
<smartboyhw_> lol
<jono> mhall119, can we go now?
<mhall119> jono: sure
<jono> mhall119, I am therew
<mhall119> joining
<jono> bkerensa, around?
<bkerensa> jono: sorta... What's up?
<jono> bkerensa, you joining the cook off this weekend?
<jono> doing some chicken
<jono> should be fun
<bkerensa> jono: I might do some breasts yeah
<jono> bkerensa, this is thighs
<bkerensa> jono: Ahh ok maybe I will grab some tonight or tomorrow then
<jono> trim 'em up, grill 'em or smoke 'em
<jono> bkerensa, awesome
<jono> so just go to http://www.bbqpad.com/events/chickenthighcookoff/ and click the blue button to create the cook when you are good to go
<bkerensa> kk
<popey> i broke bbqpad
<popey> Ouch, there was a problem
<popey> Sorry, something seems to have gone wrong inside BBQpad. We're looking into it!
<popey> outraged #bbqpad doesn't exist
<mhall119> popey: you really should demand better customer support
<popey> well indeed!
<bkerensa> popey: London-Stansted is this a big airport?
<elfy> bkerensa: no
<elfy> and they laughingly call it London ...
<bkerensa> elfy: huh ok :) well all my UPS packages from the UK thats usually their exit point from europe before they hit west coast USA
<elfy> doesn't surprise me :)
<jono> balloons, congrats, you made ZDNet :-)
<balloons> jono, lol, you too
<jono> popey, hey
<jono> what problem?
<popey> it didnt like me leaving some of the fuel fields blank
<popey> managed to get it in if I made everything "Other"
<popey> brb
<jono> popey, ok, can you let me know what you selected to cause the problem?
<jono> and what error you saw?
<popey> jono: yeah, will do, got meetings now, will let you know after
<jono> thanks popey
<jono> we want to fix any final bugs
<jono> I had no idea popey was a griller
<popey> hah
<jono> bkerensa, popey, mhall119 #bbqpad
<jono> mhall119, balloons can you guys ensure http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-raring/canonical-community-ubuntu-13.04-month-6.html is getting focus on your work
<jono> I am going to ask the other guys to focus on this too
<jono> we need to get it under control
<mhall119> jono: the only TODO's I have for that milestone are Accomplishments related
<jono> mhall119, ok, postpone them
<jono> if you need tro
<jono> to
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> tiagoscd: ping
<mhall119> ok/w 23
<jono> ugh, Jack just puked in my mouth
<pleia2> haha, oh dear :)
<jono> my god
<jono> that was horrible
<jono> it was so warm
<jono> ugh
<jono> thats the last time I make him fly over my head
<mhall119> jono: meh, it happens
<mhall119> welcome to fatherhood
<jono> the term "meh, it happens" should never apply to someone's vomit being inside someone else's mouth
<jono> lol
<mhall119> this is what being a parent does to you
<jono> nasty
<mhall119> yup
<jono> ok, gotta run to a meeting, back later
<mhall119> please wipe your face before joining the hangout
<IdleOne> brush your teeth at the minimum
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-04-20
<tiagoscd> mhall119: pong
<tiagoscd> hey :)
<mhall119> tiagoscd: hey, you've got a work item on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1303-revamping-ubuntu-community-pages
<mhall119> still marked as TODO
<mhall119> trying to clean up WI's for this cycle
<mhall119> is that something you think you'll have time to do this month?
<mhall119> if not, you can mark it as POSTPONED
<mhall119> but I know dholbach could really use the help on those
<tiagoscd> mhall119: fine, I think that I've no much free time, as I said on email, but I think that I can pick one or two pages to revamp
<mhall119> tiagoscd: thanks man!
<tiagoscd> mhall119: I'll send an email for dholbach right now checking about it, thanks for remember
<tiagoscd> :)
<mhall119> thanks tiagoscd, I know he'll be happy to get the help
<tiagoscd> mhall119: great, I replied it asking two pad pages
<tiagoscd> mhall119: let me ask you
<tiagoscd> could you send what was discussed at that hangout with webapps devs?
<popey> morning
<smartboyhw> dpm clearly has a strange Planet Ubuntu feed.
<smartboyhw> His latest posts are ones about 2012:O
<popey> smartboyhw: can i ask why you joined https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-online-tour-team ?
<smartboyhw> popey, can't I join
<popey> I'm asking why you'd want to
<smartboyhw> popey, because I think I will want to help making the online tour.
<smartboyhw> But let me translate it first:P
<smartboyhw> I mean the 12.04 one
<popey> I want to make sure you're joining the right team
<popey> because that team was setup purely to have that ppa
<smartboyhw> popey, eh?
<smartboyhw> :O
<popey> what 12.04 one?
<smartboyhw> popey, http://davidplanella.org/get-the-ubuntu-online-tour-on-your-loco-site/
<smartboyhw> ...
<popey> great
<popey> i dont think you need to be a member of that team in order to translate
<popey> do you?
<smartboyhw> popey, if I am only translating I wouldn't want to join the team would I?:P
 * smartboyhw really wants to do it for 13.04 and after.
<popey> well, this is why I am asking.
<popey> i dont think the tour has been updated for 13.04 and after
<popey> and still, you dont need to join the team to do that.
<smartboyhw> popey, ;O
<popey> the instructions on dpm's site don't indicate you have to? Or am I mistaken?
<smartboyhw> popey, I don't have to.
<popey> ok, anything else I can help with?
<smartboyhw> nothing.
<smartboyhw> popey, :)
<smartboyhw> popey, good BBQ BTW:P
<popey> heh :0
<popey> er ☻
 * popey is sat next to it in the garden ☻
<smartboyhw> LOL
<elfy> popey: make the most of it ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-04-14
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkows1i> aloha
<dholbach> brb
<dholbach> brb
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you all tomorrow!
<czajkowski> Ola
<DiegoTc> Hi czajkowski
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-04-15
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<jose> dpm: ping
<dpm> hola jose
<jose> dpm: hey! una pregunta, conoces a alguien en el Translations team que pueda estar interesado en el OpenWeek?
<dpm> jose, a lo mejor Hannie y alguien del Dutch team. Creo que han hecho sesiones en anteriores ediciones. A lo mejor ya lo has hecho, pero puedes enviar un correo a ubuntu-translators@ preguntándolo
<jose> yep, el correo no me dio resultado
<jose> creo que voy a volver a preguntar a Hannie
<dpm> ok
<jose> gracias :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> jono, it appears to be the end of AC/DC: http://theorstrahyun.blogspot.com.au/2014/04/rip-acdc-1973-2014.html
<jcastro> :(
<jono> jcastro, reading now :-(
<jono> zul sent me it
<jcastro> yeah me too
<jcastro> man, I didn't know he had a stroke
<jono> they kept that firmly under wraps
<jono> what a shitty day today is
<elfy> that's not so good
<czajkowski> jono jcastro shall I pass the tissues
<jcastro> ;_;
<czajkowski> I've seen so many Ubuntu machines here today at the hackathon for the public sector
<czajkowski> it's sooo cool!
<jcastro> \o/
<jono> czajkowski, it really does suck
<jono> happy about the Ubuntu machines though :-)
<jcastro> I was expecting chain smoker drummer guy to be the one to croak first actually
<czajkowski> some savage apps being made for reuse the folks in registery of scotland are on ubuntu machines here
<jcastro> man, new spotify is so nice
<jose> new spotify?! what?!
<czajkowski> like new twitter web interface
<czajkowski> most off
<czajkowski> would have been cool to release it yesterday 14.04.14 :)
<czajkowski> random :)
<Pici> didn't we do 10.10.10
<Pici> or something...
<czajkowski> we did
 * czajkowski has to write a presentation for tomorrow am. 
<czajkowski> so need sleep
<jono> jcastro, oh man: http://www.metalinjection.net/latest-news/dave-mustaine-played-with-the-san-diego-symphony-this-weekend-and-it-was-not-good
<jono> see the first video
<jcastro> on a call so can't do audio
<jcastro> just the title is making me laugh though
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-04-16
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> dpm, yoyoyo :)
<dpm> dholbach, just a sec, coming! :)
<czajkowski> peeka boo
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> hows things
<jcastro> dpm, I'm getting an nginx error on your blog
<dpm> jcastro, argh, looking into it, thanks for the heads up!
<jcastro> I just happened to be googling the Reminders app
<dpm> I should have probably checked that it was still up after updating packages yesterday :/
<dpm> shit
<dpm> how did a package update turn into a dist-upgrade?
<dpm> so I upgraded my server to 14.04 without noticing?
<jcastro> nice!
<jcastro> mhall119, man they did a real nice job with the build and it's instructions
<jcastro> this is pretty trivial to build
<mhall119> jcastro: Unity8? Yeah they did
<bkerensa> cjohnston: ping
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow! :)
<cprofitt> query jono_
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-04-17
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<cjohnston> bkerensa: pong
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great weekend - see you all next week! :)
<elfy> dholbach: have a good one - cya next week
<jose> hey popey, I never got a response from you wrt to the OpenWeek session
<jose> s/wrt to/wrt/
<popey> yeah, i defered you to dpm ☻
<jose> oh, well
<jcastro> CONGRATS ON TRUSTY EVERYONE
<pleia2> :D
<elfy> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-04-20
<jose> snwh: ping
<snwh> jose, pong
<jose> snwh: hey, I don't know if there's the possibility you can edit that openweek logo to close the O, we don't want to get anyone in trademark/guidelines troubles
<snwh> jose, sure
<jose> thank you :)
<snwh> jose, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7027392/ubuntu-open-week.png https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7027392/ubuntu-open-week.svg
<jose> is it CC-by-SA?
<snwh> it's nothing
<snwh> public domain i guess
<snwh> hah
<snwh> feel free to cc-by-sa it
<jose> well, thanks again! :)
<snwh> no problem
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-04-13
<dpm> popey, pleia2, was there an announcement of the result of the restaffing of the membership board? Last thing I saw was the extended call for nominations. Does  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-membership-board/+members#active reflect the current board members? (i.e. it seems only one's membership is due to expire in about 2 weeks)
<popey> cc are discussing today
<popey> announce tomorrow AIUI
<dpm> ok, thanks popey
<czajkowski> dpm: vote closes today we should be able to give you an update  ASAP
<dpm> czajkowski, sounds great, thanks for the update
<dholbach> hey hey
<dholbach> dpm, do you still expect us to have our 1-on-1 today?
<dholbach> dpm, there's a snappy standup at the same time and I would like to get a good idea of what's planned
<dholbach> dpm, if you want, I could update you maybe tomorrow or something?
<dpm> dholbach, hey
<dpm> dholbach, no worries, I wasn't expecting to have the call,
<dpm> I already thought you'd be busy sprinting
<dholbach> :)
<dpm> davidcalle might want to sync up with you later
<dholbach> sure sure
<jose> dpm: hey, sent you a PM
<dpm> jose, sorry, I was otp
<dpm> done now
<jose> np
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119, popey, balloons: I'd like to run the community q&a tomorrow - I don't know... is anyone of you interested in helping out?
<dholbach> my idea was to bring on some of the snappy folks, like mvo and beuno and make it a snappy themed thing
<popey> dholbach: sure, dpm and mhall119 did last week, I'm happy to do this week.
<mhall119> dholbach: that would be fun, is your network good enough there?
<dholbach> mhall119, I hope it'll have stabilised until tomorrow morning :)
<dholbach> popey, cool!
<dpm> dholbach, sounds like a great idea
<dholbach> cool
 * popey pokes mhall119 balloons dpm 
<balloons> popey, coming :-)
<balloons> feel free to blame me, I talk to much.. dpm was trying to leave, I just wouldn't let'em
<dpm> mhall119, team planning call?
<mhall119> dpm: popey balloons dholbach_ I'mgoing to miss the call, my wife is stranded with a dead car battery, I've got to go rescue her
 * balloons imagines mhall119 with a cape
 * mhall119 is batman
<popey> mhall119: when you're back later can we have a catch up about the podcast
<mhall119> sure
<mhall119> ok, off now, bbl
<popey> thanks
<mhall119> popey: sorry I didn't get back to you, you still wnat to chat about the podcast?
<popey> mhall119: it's a bit late now, shall we talk tomorrow?
<mhall119> popey: works for me,hopefully nothing goes wrong tomorrow :)
<popey> hah
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-04-14
<czajkowski> aloha
<MooDoo> howdy
<dpm> mhall119, we need to update the dates of http://uds.ubuntu.com - do we have access to that or do we need to talk to Michelle?
<mhall119> dpm: I can do that
<dpm> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> dpm: updated
<dpm> thanks mhall119
<dpm> ara ^^
<ara> thanks
<dholbach> hey hey
<dholbach> popey, uonair in 2h?
<popey> dholbach: ya
<dholbach> yoohoo!
<popey> dholbach: do you have people to answer snappy questions?
<dholbach> popey, yes, there'll be mvo and beuno
<dholbach> I'm just setting up the event and stuff
<popey> ok
<popey> awesome, thanks
<dholbach> popey, can you see the video feed on https://ubuntuonair.com/?
<dholbach> I can't see it, but the HTML looks good to me, so I'm not quite sure what's happening
<popey> dholbach: no
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> bizarre
<dholbach> the diff in the wordpress page revisions looks correct too
<popey> i often see this
<dholbach> before: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10821976/
<dholbach> after: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10821981/
<dholbach> brb
<dholbach> dpm, davidcalle: want to have a quick hangout in a bit to talk about snappy docs?
<davidcalle> dholbach, sure, whenever you can
<dholbach> cool, let me set up a hangout
<dpm> mhall119, ok, I'm done with my other ad-hoc call. As one thing I wanted to talk about was snappy docs, shall we just join the snappy hangout dholbach is just setting up?
<mhall119> sure, dholbach can you link me?
<dpm> mhall119, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/g7e346nvjsu7viy7atbcu4i5cea
<dpm> dholbach, mhall119, not directly related to the snappy pages, but I've got a call with balloons coming up where we're going to do some long due reorg of the QA pages so that they're not under apps/ (as they apply to scopes too)
<dpm> just as a heads up
<balloons> mwahahha...
<dholbach> nice one!
<elfy> afternoon everyone
<dpm> mhall119, dholbach, also moving apps/platform to start/platform for the same reason
<dpm> hey elfy
<mhall119> dpm: 'start' is slowing becoming more than just what you need to get started
<mhall119> dpm: we should plan on making it 'platform' or something like that, as kyleN proposed last year
<dpm> mhall119, indeed, but 'start' is about the only place I can think of for common docs right now
<mhall119> agreed, I'm just thinking ahead
<dpm> yeah, absolutely
<dpm> I agree that we're overloading 'start' too
<dholbach> dpm, add redirects! :)
<dholbach> we always get bug reports when URLs change
<elfy> popey: ping
<popey> elfy: PONG!
<elfy> hey :)
<popey> yo!
<elfy> so I'll blame balloons for this ... but he DID say talk to you :D
 * balloons wonders
<elfy> got the nexus 7 thing, got it running the dev channel
<mhall119> don't run 'devel', it's really old
<mhall119> run 'stable' or 'devel-proposed'
<elfy> so ... now testing things, what? where? when?
<elfy> mhall119: I just got info from the webpage - wording could be wrong
<popey> which page?
<mhall119> elfy: webpage could be wrong, in theory devel should be newer than stable, in practice it's lagged behind due to the switch to vivid
<popey> elfy: from my perspective, use the device as you would any other. So sign into services, browse, use the things you would normally use.
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, so far the world didn't break, and we're adding the redirects
<dholbach> <3
<popey> elfy: and the UK loco have collected a few things that we already know... http://pad.ubuntu.com/phonefaq
<elfy> probably one of the developer.ubuntu.xcom/loads_of_touch_links
<dpm> mhall119, how do I add a redirect to an existing page? Do I add a regular page and change its url?
<elfy> popey: yea I've seen thge UK loco pad
<mhall119> dpm: yes, add a regular page that will be at the URL you want redirected, and then in the advanced settings you can tell it where to redirect to
<elfy> popey: last channel command I ran was ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=devel --bootstrap
<elfy> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<popey> elfy: ok, as the guys say "devel-proposed" is more upd to date I believe
<elfy> okey doke - as soon as I get chance I'll move over
<popey> kk
<dpm> Start > Overview | Platform | The Ubuntu SDK | Ubuntu for devices
<dpm> balloons, that's what I'm seeing now ^
<elfy> popey: never sure if my mails to the Membership board get modded - if they do there is one I'd love unmodded ;)
<popey> am I an admin of that list?
<elfy> mmm no idea actually lol
<elfy> apparently not
<toddy> elfy: thx for adding :)
<elfy> hggdh: ping
<czajkowski> dpm: membership board sorted
<dpm> czajkowski, cool, thanks for the heads up
<elfy> hggdh: nvm, seems ok
<dpm> czajkowski, I can see the changes on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-membership-board/+members#active - that's clear now, thanks!
<dpm> dholbach, mhall119, d.u.c/start has now got the Platform and Quality content moved from /apps - redirects are also in place
<elfy> and congrats to those in here on the new board :)
<dpm> \o/
<elfy> toddy: welcome ;)
<dpm> mhall119, one thing I wasn't sure of was whether there is any additional step to have the redirects in place for the zh-cn pages
<hggdh> elfy: cool
<elfy> hggdh: I assume as I've not had an 'your message is moderated' I'm good to spam that list now :p
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> but I will check now anyways
<elfy> ok - pretty sure it's on list, not had the oops here
<hggdh> indeed, no messages in moderation
<elfy> \o/ spam away then :D
<hggdh> and yes, I got your email :-)
<elfy> lol
<hggdh> elfy: you are adding them to the LP team, or should I?
<elfy> I've done that
<hggdh> ack. I will send out a welcome email to them
<elfy> they'll need IRC and m/l doing I assume
<elfy> thanks hggdh :)
<mhall119> dpm: you might need to do the same for the chinese pages,since they're not tightly links to the english IA
<elfy> mhall119: so "ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=devel-proposed --bootstrap" ? type thing
<mhall119> elfy: you probably don't need --bootstrap again if you've already done it once
<mhall119> but otherwise yes
<elfy> ack, just lazy copy pasting :D
<elfy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing
<elfy> so from there?
<dholbach> dpm, woohoo!
<elfy> just saying, but too many pages to wade through ...
<dholbach> all right... we're getting closer to lunch time - see you in a bit :)
<popey> dholbach: thanks for organising that!
<popey> was fun!
<dholbach> thanks a lot - you were a great host, as always :9
<popey> awwww
<dpm> mhall119, I've got all the redirects in place, but it still does not seem to redirect e.g. https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/ - would you mind having a look if the redirects are set correctly?
<dpm> I'm thinking I might have made a typo somewhere, but I cannot figure it out
<mhall119> dpm: sure
<dpm> thanks
<mhall119> dpm: yup, typo "plaform" != "platform"
<dpm> mhall119, yeah, but it seems the typo is only on the title but not on the slug or redirect?
<dpm> oh
<dpm> I hadn't published the fix
<mhall119> it was on both title and slug
<dpm> ah, ok
<mhall119> works now :)
<dpm> thanks mhall119!
<czajkowski> dpm: are you free by any chance for a quick catch up in irc with the cc
<czajkowski> cprofitt: elfy pleia2 and I are all about
<dpm> czajkowski, I am
<elfy> k
<elfy> - 30 seconds while I grab my cape
<dpm> are you batman as well?
<elfy> no
<elfy> I am Elfyman :D
<dpm> lol
<czajkowski> dpm: invite sent to pm
<balloons> so many capes, so little crime
<dpm> czajkowski, it seems the pm hasn't reached me yet?
<czajkowski> I hate technology
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-04-15
<davidcalle> All went well, again, they called us back to check a few things, nothing conclusive : just wait until the fever disappear. -_-"
<dholbach> great
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<davidcalle> dholbach, :)
<popey> dholbach: mhall119 balloons dpm so do you think we should ask IS via an RT for community-team@ubuntu.com?
<dholbach> community-team@ubuntu.com almost sounds like ubuntu-community-team@lists.ubuntu.com :)
<balloons> :-)
<popey> yeah
<popey> and people may send mail to one by mistake
<popey> making an intentionally private mail to be public
<mhall119> we can do canonical-community-team@lists.ubuntu.com but that might have the same problem
<mhall119> or community-team@lists.canonical.com
<popey> i prefer having ubuntu-community-team and canonical-community-team as that's clear (to me at least) which list is which
<mhall119> yeah, explicit is better than implicit
<inetpro> can a canonical team be a community team?
<inetpro> is it not exclusive?
<popey> no
<popey> canonical are part of the community
<popey> canonical-community-team is short for "canonical employed people who work on the community team"
<inetpro> ah, that makes sense
<mhall119> inetpro: "Community Team" is our official designation within Canonical's heirarchy
<mhall119> so the name serves to distinguish us from other parts of Canonical
<mhall119> rather than us from other parts of the community
 * inetpro gets it now 
<balloons> mhall119, I forget to ask about the autopilot docs. When will those land on the site?
<mhall119> balloons: the RT has been filed, hopefully it'll be in staging this week,but I wouldn't bank on it being in production until next week
<PabloRubianes> jose: respondio Dante o.o
<balloons> mhall119, ack.. can you cc me on the rt, along with chris lee?
<inetpro> hmm... too much CC now :-)
<mhall119> balloons: it's already sent, but I can keep you updated
<balloons> mhall119, I believe you can add as as cc after the fact yes? I just want to not have to bug you for status :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-04-16
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> morning/afternoon czajkowski
<czajkowski> dpm: hey hows things?
<dpm> good, lots going on, one can never get bored :)
<dpm> how about yourself? Traveling a lot?
<czajkowski> moving house today and then off to NY for Mobile Week
<czajkowski> then getting ready for couchbase connect in June in Santa Clara
<czajkowski> all go
<czajkowski> dpm: you over for release next weke ?
<czajkowski> *week
<dpm> czajkowski, sorry, I had somehow missed the ping. No, I won't be there, but mhall119 and popey will be in London
<popey> \o/ London
<popey> czajkowski: you coming to nodnol for beer and falling over?
<dpm> how do we usually get the count of Ubuntu members? I can look at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers/, but that count includes the teams inside too
<popey> why would you not include teams inside?
<popey> they're members
<dpm> popey, yeah, but are they not duplicates?
<popey> There are 510 direct members of the "Ubuntu Members" team, and 754 people are members in total, directly and indirectly through other team memberships.
<popey> separate numbers
<popey> can't imagine launchpad is stupid enough to duplic...
 * dpm bites his tongue
<dpm> I'm pretty sure LP counts the team as an extra "person", so the total numbers are a bit off. But yeah, it probably doesn't count the same individual as direct team member and subteam member twice
<popey> you can probably do it with the lp api
<dpm> yeah, I know, I need to dig up an old script I wrote a while back for translation teams, but I think I'll leave it for today
<czajkowski> popey: beer tonight ? no moving house
<czajkowski> beer next week for sure
<popey> eh?
<czajkowski> popey: 13:12 < popey> czajkowski: you coming to nodnol for beer and falling over?
<popey> that was about next thursday
<czajkowski> ah riht
<czajkowski> yes I should be there for sure
 * dpm takes a break
<balloons> mhall119, can I have the RT number for the autopilot doc changes?
<mhall119> balloons: 80275
<mhall119> balloons: remember that it's for deploying all of the new API website integrated with DjangoCMS, it's not just Autopilot, so it's more complex that people might think
<balloons> mhall119, ack, thank you.. But this way I can follow a bit closer
<balloons> mhall119, will the "autopilot says" boxes be fixed? http://91.189.93.108:8080/api/autopilot/python/1.5.0/tutorial-getting_started/
<mhall119> balloons: is it broken or just not styled well?
<balloons> mhall119, check out http://91.189.93.108:8080/api/autopilot/python/1.5.0/tutorial-getting_started/ vs http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/autopilot/tutorial/getting_started.html
<balloons> it should be styled with a box
<mhall119> balloons: that won't be in this release, no, but you can add styles to the sphinx.css and we can put it out in a subsequent one
<balloons> mhall119, it's not something to fix on your end?
<balloons> I don't know offhand why it appears the way it does in the AP docs..
<mhall119> balloons: Sphinx provides it's own CSS, that I can't use in it's entirety because then the site would look like sphinx
<mhall119> we can bring over the parts of it that we want, and put them into the sphinx.css file created specifically for this purpose
<balloons> mhall119, makes sense
<jono> mhall119, hey
<jono> where are the donations pool reports archived?
<elfy> jcastro's barby
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-04-17
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> mhall119, if you look at https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~snappy-dev/snappy/snappy/files/head:/docs/ - do you think they'd be suitable for developer.ubuntu.com/api?
<mhall119> dholbach: not really, it's not an API, it would be better suited in a normal docs page IMO
<mhall119> jono: did you get my email reply from yesterday?
<jono> mhall119, I didn't - to which email address?
<mhall119> jono@ubuntu.com
<jono> let me check
<jono> thanks, pal!
<jono> got 'em :-)
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> jono: still having fun over at x-prize?
<mhall119> things should start getting exciting after next week
<jono> mhall119, good times
<jono> definitely a challenge
<jono> lots of learning though :-)
<jono> mhall119, we should catch up :-)
<mhall119> we should, but not today
<jono> next week?
<mhall119> I've been awake since 3am with a sick child
<mhall119> next week I'm in London, how about the week after?
<belkinsa> o/ jono, long time no see.
<jono> he belkinsa !
<jono> week after sounds good - that works best for me
<jono> London, eh?
<jono> nice!
<mhall119> yeah, I'm excited, I've only stopped in Gatwick on my way to somewhere else before
<mhall119> looking forward to actually getting that UK stamp on my passport
<popey> mhall119: you've never been to the UK before?
<mhall119> not outside of the airport, no
<popey> golly
<mhall119> I know
<dpm> ok, calling it a day, have a great weekend everyone!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-04-18
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dholbach> dpm, did you get back all right?
<dpm> hey dholbach
<dpm> I did, thanks :)
<dholbach> still jetlagged I guess :)
<dpm> a bit, but I'll survive :)
<dholbach> ok :)
<dholbach> brb
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-04-19
<dholbach> marcoceppi, how's the world of juju, layers and django? can we update ubucon-site again?
<pleia2> a bit early for you dholbach
<dholbach> I've got a few things to do today and woke up early :)
<pleia2> usually dholbach hello means "pleia2 needs to go to bed" but it's only 21:46 :)
<pleia2> hope you have a good one
 * dholbach hugs pleia2 
 * pleia2 hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> you too! :-)
<pleia2> thanks
<svij> morning!
<Kilos> hi svij dholbach Na3iL
<svij> hi Kilos
<dholbach> hi Kilos, svij
<svij> hi dholbach
<czajkowski> Morning folks
<Kilos> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> Kilos: morning
<popey> dpm: morning, did you get a chance to look at the music-app translation setup?
<dpm> popey, morning. I didn't, but I can have a look at it now
<popey> thanks
<dpm> popey, do you happen to know which strings appeared untranslated?
<dholbach> lunch
<dpm> popey, mhall119, davidcalle_, jose, dholbach and I have just been talking and decided that it might be better to move today's Q&A to Thursday, same time
<dpm> the reasons being that some of us are still busy with release tasks (e.g. snappy desktop examples and documentation)
<dpm> and it'd be good to have an event on release day
<dholbach> release day for maximum attendance :)
<popey> heh, wise
<mhall119> dpm: ok, I'd post that to social media then so people are aware
<mhall119> svij: ping
<svij> mhall119: pong
<popey> dpm: https://translations.launchpad.net/music-app/refactor/+pots/com.ubuntu.music/es/+translate?show=untranslated - seems 5 missing - since we changed "Songs" to "Tracks"
<dpm> popey, sorry, I got distracted with missing clock & calculator for the d.u.c docs
<dpm> ok, so it seems it's just a matter of the strings not having been translated yet
<mhall119> svij: hey, I won't be on the UbuCon call on Friday, but I have a question about sponsorships
<popey> np :)
<svij> mhall119: ok
<mhall119> I've setup the brochure to currently say that sponsors are going through Canonical, is that okay or would you rather your legal entity handles the sponsorship agreements and money directly?
<svij> It would be better if our association would do that directly
<mhall119> svij: ok, then I'll need a contact name and email for someone in your association to put as the contact in the sponsorship form
<svij> mhall119: http://verein.ubuntu-de.org/node/1 this should have all information. "ubuntu Deutschland e.V." as the association name, "Torsten Franz" as the contact
<svij> and email is there too
<jose> dpm: thursday at that time is busy
<jose> mhall119, popey, davidcalle: ^
<dpm> jose, we can do another time too
<jose> dpm: would 16 UTC work for you?
<dpm> jose, not for me particularly, but I can ask the other guys, I think it should be good if at least 2 of us can make it
<jose> ok cool, just lmk :) ubuntuonair.com/calendar for current busy slots
<jose> so, everyone ready for release Thursday? just two days away!
<pleia2> still working to find a venue for our party in San Francisco
<pleia2> aiming for early May though :)
<jose> same here in Peru, I have a couple ideas of where we could make one
<jose> fortunately, some other volunteers are going to jump in and give me a hand as well!
<pleia2> hopefully things are on track to get the 16.04 usb sticks shipped off to teams
<pleia2> that's great to hear
<jose> having USB sticks would be great, just need to make sure we deal with customs in the right way
<pleia2> yeah :\
<pleia2> I imagine that's harder than for the dvds
<knome> o hai pleia2
<knome> (:
<pleia2> o/ knome
<knome> pleia2, work @ #x-d
<knome> :P
<pleia2> yes yes, on it :)
<popey> SO MANY Emails from people begging for access to the etherpad/wiki
<wxl> so how's that mediawiki transition coming along? XD
<pleia2> popey: my favorite was "please join this the them"
<pleia2> (I haven't been replying)
<popey> I have. It's fun :)
<pleia2> thank you
<popey> wxl: I have a flight coming up and a new battery on my laptop. Planning to give it a go
<wxl> popey: i had a hell of a time working through those scripts. they need a lot of work. if you figure it out, man, i'd be elated (this is for an outside wiki)
<popey> aaaargh https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecentChanges
<wxl> awww
<wxl> well we're bound to screw up some of the time
<tsimonq2> popey: uh oh, I screwed it up now, tried connecting to mattermost.popey.com and accidentally entered the wrong email...disconnected and can't connect back :/
<popey> tsimonq2: eh? what if you try again with the right email?
<popey> tsimonq2: from the invite link
<tsimonq2> popey: but I literally cannot connect to do so
<popey> tsimonq2: https://mattermost.popey.com/ubuntu/channels/town-square#
<popey> what happens?
<tsimonq2> http://i.imgur.com/KlUg8hD.png
<tsimonq2> I'll log in
<tsimonq2> all good
<tsimonq2> 05:13:07 PM [Mattermost Ubuntu] -!- Irssi: Looking up mattermost.popey.com
<tsimonq2> 05:13:07 PM [Mattermost Ubuntu] -!- Irssi: Connecting to mattermost.popey.com [188.166.148.146] port 6667
<tsimonq2> 05:13:07 PM [Mattermost Ubuntu] -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server mattermost.popey.com port 6667 [Connection refused]
<tsimonq2> sorry for the paste :)
<popey> hmm
<popey> ooh, it died
<popey> try now
<popey> i should add monitoring for this
<tsimonq2>  \o/
<tsimonq2> yay
<tsimonq2> thanks popey :)
<jcastro> popey: mhall119: cool, I got happy snappy now with the last update
<jcastro> `sudo snap install links`
<jcastro> looks like they cleaned up a bunch of things in the store too
<popey> heh
<popey> Links! Welcome to 2016
<jcastro> well, I hadn't seen it actually work yet
<jcastro> without weirdbinary.names and nonobvious things
<jcastro> popey: I want to convince our team to setup a mattermost
<popey> nooooo
<jcastro> that irc gateway work as well as you'd hope?
<popey> create a company wide one
<popey> pretty well
<popey> tsimonq2: broke it :)
<popey> needs work, not stable enough yet
<jcastro> well I was hoping IS would do that
<jcastro> but that doesn't solve my immediate problem
<jcastro> oh, so probably not production ready then
<jcastro> popey: some of these spams are getting clever now
<jcastro>  but 2 of them I looked at are like brand new accounts
<popey> i reply to some, others are obvious
<jcastro> some are obvious
<jcastro> "I want to use the wiki" seems rather dubious
<jcastro> like, uh huh, sure pal. I love going to the dentist too...
<pleia2> I made app, many bugs, need account
<pleia2> I can't even
<jcastro> heh
<popey>  😃
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-04-20
<tsimonq2> heheh popey :)
<tsimonq2> jcastro: yeah my password has really special characters so I think that crashed it
<mhall119> popey: jcastro: I'm telling you, we need a re-captcha that has people triage bugs before getting access, then let the spammers figure out how to do it
<tsimonq2> heheh
<popey> I would not trust these idiots to triage a bug
<tsimonq2> hahahahahah true XD
<jcastro> "I order to access this wiki you must create a parser to convert moin to mediawiki."
<tsimonq2> even better
<tsimonq2> because then NOBODY would be on the wiki
<tsimonq2> because I tried that once for another project, really hard...
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<Kilos> hi davidcalle dholbach svij and others
<svij> morning all
<dholbach> hi Kilos, hey svij
<dholbach> marcoceppi, how's the world of juju, layers and django? can we update ubucon-site again?
<jcastro> popey: alan.
<jcastro> watching apps going into the snappy store is kind of addicting
<popey> hah
<jcastro> Since 2.0.2 landed all my stuff works
<jcastro> well, on this laptop anyway
<jcastro> actually, I lie, the clock and calculator don't show up in the dash
<popey> dpm: ^  😃
<popey> same here
<jcastro> you know what the best part is?
<jcastro> we can fix it whenever we want
<dpm> popey, jcastro, I don't know what's going on, they show up for me :/
<jcastro> is there an equivalent of `dpkg -L` for snaps?
<popey> find /snap/appname/current
<popey> I guess you could mount the squashfs file and look at it, dunno
<popey> dpm: you're on 2.0.1 though?
<dpm> popey, I'm on 2.0.2 now
<popey> hm
<jcastro> actually I don't see any snap apps in my dash and they all have .desktop files
<popey> jcastro: be interesting to see when number of snaps in the store overtakes number of clicks....
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/graph_clicks.png
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/graph_snaps.png
<popey> especially given many clicks are "just" webapps
<popey> which will be unlikely to happen with snaps
<popey> snaps are more likely to be "just re-packaged debs" which is _fine_ by me :)
<jcastro> I think snaps will be perfect for these electron webapps
<popey> it's "just re-packaged debs which someone actually updates"
<jcastro> things like slack, etc.
<popey> yup
<popey> agreed
<jcastro> plus, there were a large swath of users who never got to use clicks, myself included
<jcastro> not having to buy hw to use it will be nice.
<dpm> jcastro, do you have any of these electron webapps in mind?
<jcastro> yeah! I have a whole list:
<jcastro> https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome-electron
<jcastro> atom, visual studio code,
<jcastro> https://github.com/MarshallOfSound/Google-Play-Music-Desktop-Player-UNOFFICIAL-
<jcastro> this one is quite awesome ^^^
<jcastro> https://www.gitkraken.com/
<jcastro> I use that for git, it's quite slick.
<jcastro> oh, and simplenote is quite excellent, it was on omgubuntu the other day
<dpm> popey, let's add those to our list! :-)
<popey> yeah!
<popey> and teach jcastro how to make them :)
 * dpm high-fives popey :)
<popey> the reason I added qtox was because it does secure voice and video chat  😃
<popey> it's pretty awesome
<popey> need more ways for jcastro to see my face
<jcastro> I would like to try to do one
<jcastro> popey: log out and back in
<jcastro> see #ubuntu-desktop, it's an artifact of the snappy->snapd move without us logging out and back in
<jcastro> icons work for me now
<dpm> popey, jcastro, oh, also pretty good -> https://github.com/nuttyartist/notes, Qt-based, should be easy to snap
<dpm> (famous last words)
<jcastro> what is the best way of approaching snapping an electron app?
<jcastro> converting the deb or doing it from scratch?
<dpm> jcastro, incidentally, I was looking at it yesterday
<dpm> disclaimer: I'm not an expert by any means, but I picked sergiusens' brain
<jcastro> the nice thing about electron apps is that there's new energy there and they're all mostly cross platform
<dpm> I was trying to snap atom
<jcastro> but they wrap web services so they kind of need to be snaps because things change on the web so fast
<dpm> atom uses a bit of a crazy build setup
<dpm> so it's a bit difficult to abstract
<jcastro> and nearly all of them just spit out debs that I have to manually update, and that gets old fast
<popey> jcastro: thanks
<dpm> deb first or upstream build has not a straight answer
<dpm> in some cases snappyfying the .deb is a matter of 5 minutes
<dpm> in others (i.e. Atom) it's best to do the build
<popey> yeah, i have been creating two branches, get the deb working first, then do the upstream source build
<dpm> snapcraft has this concept of plugins
<popey> because with snap the problem for me has been more getting the thing running more than getting it built
<popey> but that's because I chose easily built stuff :)
<dpm> yeah, popey's is a good approach, but we've found out it does not always work to create the .deb first
<dpm> so I was talking with sergiusens about having an electron plugin for snapcraft that could take care of the build
<jcastro> an electron plugin would get us a bunch of apps we've never had before
<dpm> however, that assumes that all electron webaps use the same, standardized build setup
<jcastro> and are relatively good and exciting
<dpm> yeah
<dpm> so it might be a good thing to explore
<jcastro> https://github.com/mawie81/whatsdesktop
<jcastro> I use this, and it's quite good
<jcastro> I mean, it's not a "native app" and people will be cynical about it.
<jcastro> on the otherhand, whatsapp on ubuntu
<dpm> jcastro, I actually use the whatsapp webapp on the Ubuntu phone, but it requires for me to walk around with an Android phone, as it keeps asking you to reconnect, which is not optimal
<dpm> same as using whatsapp on your browser, it asks you to keep the connection alive
<dpm> which to me makes it pointless to have on a desktop
<jcastro> oh, lame. :/
<dpm> yeah, it seems they also mention it on that app's README.md "Note: In order to use this app a WhatsApp Web compatible device is required."
<jcastro> there's gotta be one good hero app that is better than xbomb that like makes it obvious that having it as a snap is a good idea
<jcastro> I mean, other than the 100 Markdown editors, heh
<popey> ffmpeg built from tip of trunk is handy :)
<popey> but yes, we need things that people want the latest of, which is usually out of date in ubuntu after a few months
<popey> and never gets updated other than in PPAs
<popey> have a look and see which are the most popular webupd8 ppas :)
<jcastro> let me check the webupd8 atom ppa
<jcastro> atom - 1.7.1 -  xenial -   amd64 : 13134
<jcastro> how does 13k downloads stack up vs. click dl numbers?
<popey> that's quite a decent amount
<popey> how did you get that number?
<jcastro> I have a script
<popey> give
<popey> :)
<jcastro> https://github.com/marcoceppi/gypsy-danger
<popey> ta
<jcastro> it's what I use to get the nvidia numbers
<jcastro> the only caveat is it's cumulative
<jcastro> so if version 1.0 has 100 downloads, and version 2.0 has 100 downloads it just means 100 people upgraded ... probably
<jcastro> so 13,134 downloads of atom 1.7.1 happened, but those could be upgrades, and multilple installs, etc.
<jcastro> tldr, use it as an indicator more than actual science
<popey> sure
<popey> thanks, very helpful
<jcastro> oh man, youtube-dl would be a good one
<popey> its done
<popey> davidcalle did it
<jcastro> oh!
<jcastro> not in the store yet it seems
<davidcalle> jcastro: it even works!
<popey> Unfathomable!
<davidcalle> jcastro: generate the snap yourself! ;)
<davidcalle> I still need to get around the new store workflow, but yeah, next step would be to publish it
<jcastro> https://github.com/unindented/electron-installer-debian
<dpm> jcastro, check this out, it's even one of our examples -> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/desktop/examples/#snap-ubuntu :)
<jcastro> so they have different ones, one for RH systems, one for windows
<jcastro> electron-installer-snap so people can just consume it and then publish on their own would be a good long term thing
<svij> dpm: that was a subtle way to say RTFM to jcastro ^^
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> In my defense, none of this stuff worked for me until yesterday
<jcastro> so I haven't been digging at all
<dpm> svij, well, jcastro is correct in that not all was working until yesterday, which is when we published the docs as well :)
<svij> good excuse. :)
<dpm> and we've not widely publicised it for that reason too :)
<svij> that's why I didn't look into playing with snaps yet ;)
<dpm> that's why you haven't seen it on G+ and FB yet, but now you've heard of it, you've got no excuse ;)
<svij> :D
<jcastro> it's totally more motivational when you see the store yesterday, and then wake up this morning and there are 2 new apps
<jcastro> I can literally be excited about apps every day instead of every 6 months
 * svij has a todo list item to snappyfy his todo list manager…
<jcastro> ok and for launchpad PPAs
<jcastro> I see there's snap features in launchpad
<jcastro> but is it as simple as a bunch of people just clicking a button?
<dpm> jcastro, check out https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/desktop/get-started/#automating-snap-builds for the 30 seconds summary
<jcastro> ta
<jcastro> I should probably read all of this and stop wasting your time, heh
<dpm> np, we spent quite a lot of time writing the docs, so it's actually rewarding to just have to hand over the links ;)
<jcastro> oh so it builds but it appears it doesn't autopublish
<dpm> jcastro, not yet, but it's on the LP roadmap IIRC. However, you can drive it with the LP API
<dpm> ok, team call
<jcastro> nod
<jcastro> it'd be interesting to autopublish in the devel channel, but then the developer can bless builds for the stable release
 * davidcalle eods. Have a nice evening o/
<Kilos> you too davidcalle
<davidcalle> Thanks Kilos :)
<Kilos> :D
<svij> https://plus.google.com/+Ubuntu/posts/fHX7NqQ2gQ1 the test of this posting is misleading…
<dpm> indeed, I've just got into our G+ page and fixed it, thanks svij for the heads up
<svij> dpm: thanks!
<jcastro> jose: you did the askubuntu bot on #juju didn't you?
<jose> what?
<jose> askubuntu bot?
<jcastro> yeah, when someone asks a question it puts it in the irc channel
<jcastro> did you set that up? I guess not, heh
<jose> hehehe nope, not me
<jose> I have the ubuntuonair bot
<pleia2> jcastro: any idea how long mitaka is supported on 14.04?
<jcastro> pretty sure it's going to be the same way as we did for 14.04 and it's openstack release, lemme dig around
<pleia2> thank you :)
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/CloudArchive
<jcastro> yeah, looks like it's the same
<pleia2> oh, and I meant 14.04 specifically
<pleia2> not 16.04
<pleia2> 14.05 w/ cloud archive to use mitaka
<pleia2> 14.04
<jcastro> sudo add-apt-repository cloud-archive:mitaka
<jcastro> according to that page
<jcastro> I didn't realize that was working until just now
<pleia2> "When 16.04's OpenStack version is released that will be added to the Cloud Archive with support for 3 years, i.e. until the end of the Ubuntu 14.04 LTS lifecycle."
<pleia2> sweet
<pleia2> so mitaka even on 14.04 will last 3 years, in theory
<pleia2> and yeah, I've totally been using mitaka on 14.04 for the past month with the cloud archive, I just wasn't sure if it would be 18 months or 3 years
<jcastro> so I guess theoretically you can skip an LTS and still never leave support
<pleia2> the final manuscript for my book is due may 9th, there is no way I'm making the move to systemd and 16.04 at this point
<pleia2> a little sad that it's going to be shipped with 14.04, but c'est la vie
<pleia2> it's this or the book is never going to end
<pleia2> always one more thing...
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> 14.04 with the latest hwe kernel is still an awesome release
<pleia2> yeah, it really is
<pleia2> jcastro: do you get to visit austin next week?
<jcastro> not I. :-/
<jcastro> lemme see who's going
<pleia2> sad
<pleia2> maybe for the best, apparently there is flooding and it'll be rainy ;)
<jcastro> yeah, I like austin too
<popey> That moment when you accidentally click "allow" on a spammer then furiously click back and deactivate!
<knome> makes for a whole week of excersize.
<knome> or however it's spelled, too hard
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-04-21
<dholbach> we should probably announce the release day Q&A on social media in a bit
<davidcalle> dholbach: at what time is it?
<dholbach> 15 UTC?
<dholbach> the usual time I though
<dholbach> the usual time I thought
<dholbach> dpm, I'm inform the internets of our Q&A
<dholbach> are we going to do it all together?
<dpm> dholbach, sounds like a plan
<dpm> dholbach, but I think jose mentioned that at the time there was another event going on?
<dholbach> oh?
<dholbach> I'll wait for jose to confirm then
 * dholbach carries on writing a blog entry
<popey> maybe he was confused with juju office hours
<popey> http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/
<popey> which is at 14:00 UTC
<jcastro> I thought we were at 1500
<jcastro> I mean our juju office hours
<dholbach> in that case the hangouts would indeed clash
<popey> the calendar says 15:00 for me, which is 14:00 UTC https://calendar.google.com/calendar/render?eid=Nm9vNmFkMzNjNWltYWI5bjYxZ2phYjlrNjRzajZiYjI2MWdqNGI5bWNvcjY2cGhpNmhoNjZlMXA3MCBkbm8zaXAwbXNnNTUyZGVpM2UzcjdtOGpsMEBn&ctz=Etc/GMT&sf=true&output=xml#main_7
<jcastro> yeah sorry about that, it's a one off for us
<dholbach> hum...
<popey> unless timezones aren't working right
<popey> dholbach: what time does that link say for you?
<jcastro> I announced it at 1500 UTC
<jcastro> so hopefully the calendar isn't wrong, heh
<popey> well, what does that link say for you?
<popey> if it says 15:00 then it's 15:00 UTC and not adjusting automatically per person
<dholbach> Do, 21. April, 15:00 – 16:00
<popey> ok, its right then the uoa calendar is indeed utc
<popey> because peru
<popey> :)
<dholbach> so... what do we do?
<dholbach> popey, jcastro, dpm: looks like both juju office hours and our Q&A is announced at 15 UTC
<popey> where was ours announced?
<dpm> nowhere yet
<dholbach> I think I remember mhall119 mentioning it somewhere
<dholbach> mh
<popey> yay
<popey> problem solved
<dpm> we can either do it later or combine both events
<jcastro> I announced like a week ago so I can't really move mine
<jcastro> sorry, I should have checked with you guys before assuming I could just cast on release day on a whim
<popey> HANGOUT WARS!
<jcastro> I would like to also do the Q+A with you too if you'd have me
<jcastro> let me see if the guys would be interested in a combo?
<dpm> combo could be nice. jcastro, no worries, you couldn't know that we would move the Q&A
 * dpm grabs some late lunch
<davidcalle> dpm: dholbach: popey: if you are not too busy, let's use the doc hangout to talk about a blog post for today?
<dholbach> sure
<davidcalle> dholbach: cool, joining in 5 min
<dholbach> oh ok... I'm already here waiting :)
<jcastro> so hey guys, we have a full agenda and the Q+A would just probably be all desktop/snappy questions
<jcastro> how do you feel about going at 1600?
<dpm> davidcalle, I'm about to go for lunch, but I'll see if I can join you guys in a bit. If not, let's chat here after what you've discussed on the call
<davidcalle> dpm: sure, we are mostly working on the doc
<AuroraAvenue> When is the Q&A today ? cc #ubuntu-on-air
<AuroraAvenue> I've looked on http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/ & is says somthing about Juju office hours , not Q&A (?) HELP !
<jose> calendar was set for office hours, and I asked you if you could do it after
<jose> it says 15:00 there, it's using plain UTC
<AuroraAvenue> jose, So when is the Q&A - 16:00 UTC ?
<AuroraAvenue> if so - you need to get moving.
<AuroraAvenue> jose ^ ??
<dpm> popey, jose, jcastro, let's do the Q&A post-release, then, tomorrow at 15:00UTC
<dholbach> AuroraAvenue, we had a clash of times with the juju office hours, so we are moving it ^
<dholbach> sorry for the inconvenience
<AuroraAvenue> dpm, So thye Q&A isn't today ? I'm confused .
<dpm> AuroraAvenue, we'll move it to tomorrow and we'll announce it properly this time
<AuroraAvenue> ok, thanx.
<dpm> we're on a call working on a release announcement atm, but I'll pre-schedule the event on Ubuntu-on-air when we're done
<popey> yay, i have a gap at that time tomorrow
<AuroraAvenue> dpm, I take it Mark isn't on then, if your moving it all the time.
<AuroraAvenue> Hi jono.
<belkinsa> o/ jono
<davidcalle> dpm: dholbach: I'm putting the blog in zinnia draft to spare you the pain, I need to run in 30 min
<dholbach> excellent, thanks
<davidcalle> dholbach: dpm: should I stick to my oh-so-clever-and-humourous "The squirrel has landed" title?
<dholbach> I think it's funny... but you might have all the biologists against you will complain how a xerus is completely different from a squirrel and that you're philistine for even suggesting something as plain as that :-)
<Kilos> lol
<davidcalle> I'll take the chance!
<dholbach> I just checked... they're both at least from the same family (Sciuridae)
<davidcalle> "Xerus: African ground squirrels (genus Xerus) form a taxon of squirrels under the subfamily Xerinae."
<dholbach> right... in Germany squirrel is synonymous with the red squirrel which seems to be from the same family but a different subfamily
<dpm> davidcalle, sorry, I was otp. One part of me says, yes, the other part says let's make the title better summarize what's in the post :)
<davidcalle> dpm: you should listen to your best part. What does your future wife says? :D
<dpm> she says it's a meerkat, not a squirrel :)
<davidcalle> lol
<jose> it's out! \o/
<jcastro> \o/
<davidcalle> dpm: dholbach: in any case, I've setup the post, make sure to change the slug (in Metadatas options) if you change the title (which I won't mind!), I've also created a "Community Team" user that is the author of the post.
<davidcalle> Yay \o/!
<dholbach> feel free to publish it now
<dholbach> I just published my own post
<Kilos> dpm its very close to a meerkat in looks except for the tail i think
<davidcalle> dholbach: ooh, I'm stealing that pic :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, go ahead :-)
<davidcalle> (even hotlinking to it)
<davidcalle> dpm: dholbach: if you want to change the pic, don't host in on the site please, I haven't tried this with our db issues, but just to make sure we don't end up broken here.
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> all right... we moved the CC meeting because virtually everyone was gone or busy
<dholbach> it looks like my work is done here
<dholbach> enjoy the celebrations and see you tomorrow!
<davidcalle> dholbach: awesome post!
<dholbach> thanks for the flowers
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> see you :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: enjoy your evening!
<dpm> good work davidcalle!
<dpm> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2016/04/21/the-squirrel-has-landed
<dpm> good work everyone!
<davidcalle> dpm-afk: indeed, good work!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-04-22
<popey> morning
<popey> That moment when someone applies to be on ~ubuntu-etherpad, and a quick google for their email address shows them on a hard-coded block list for an open source project :)
<popey> https://github.com/jenkins-infra/account-app/blob/master/src/main/java/org/jenkinsci/account/Application.java is a handy reference!  😃
<dholbach> nice one
<dholbach> dpm, I don't have any updates for the ubucon call today
<svij> dholbach: nothing new from the ubucon blog?
<dpm> dholbach, let's join in and sync up in any case
<dpm> dholbach, svij, omw
<svij> dpm: ok
<dholbach> dpm, ok, sorry - omw
<dholbach> marcoceppi, do you know when we can do another ubucon site deployment?
<marcoceppi> dholbach: hey
<marcoceppi> yes, sorry, otp rn, give me 10 mins
<dholbach> hey marcoceppi
<dholbach> sure
<marcoceppi> dholbach: I want to help get you updated, it can be manual and I can show you that until I can rev the layer and test it
<marcoceppi> dholbach: release and packaging had me tied down a bit
<dholbach> ok, that'd be great
<dholbach> we should start announcing the Q&A
<dholbach> popey, dpm, davidcalle: you guys going to be around?
<dpm> dholbach, I posted it earlier, but it'd be good to re-send the announcement. I will be around, not going to miss the fun! :)
<dholbach> <3
 * dholbach posts on social meda
 * dholbach posts on social media too
<popey> dholbach: me too
 * popey will be there i mean :)
<belkinsa> So...when this is QA today?
<dholbach> 44m from now
<belkinsa> Ah.  The video says that it will start in few moments though.
<dholbach> maybe whoever set up the hangout in g+ didn't specify the start time
<dpm> hm, I did specify it to be 15:00UTC
 * dpm double-checks
<dpm> belkinsa, the hangout time is already set correctly to start in ~35m from now
<belkinsa> Cool.
<dpm> thanks for keeping an eye on it :)
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<belkinsa> Thanks for whoever Tweeted it.
<davidcalle> dpm: dholbach: can't join you, sorry guys, will watch though ;)
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a good one and see you on Monday!
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-04-18
<czajkowski> Aloha
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-04-21
<jose> ohai czajkowski, you going to oscon?
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-04-19
<ahoneybun> Meeting today?
